# New ranges of Monoprice screens seem to be coming soon



## fitbrit

Monoprice seems to be listing some new types of screen.

Link: http://www.monoprice.com/products/su...08&cp_id=10829 

Including:


Grey, as well as white.

Tab tensioned, motorised screens

Ceiling recessed versions of all motorised screens

Fixed screens with velvet borders

2.35:1 screens

Multi-format (16:9, 2.35:1) screens

Screens up to 150" diagonal



Details are sparse, with descriptions largely being copy-pastes of other screen descriptions, so that even fixed screens are mentioned as being electric. We'll see how these screens pan out, I suppose.

Prices are reasonable, especially for tab-tensioned electric screens and huge dual-format screens. Not quite sure what the dual format screen comprises - motorised masking panels, perhaps?


----------



## gearm

I am needing to replace my current screen within the next couple months and am intrigued with the ones listed as Multi Format with a Frame... is it some kind of masking system to change between 16:9 and 2.35:1?


No real good info is there for any of the screen's that are not in stock... would love to see some reviews.


----------



## fitbrit

No, agreed; it's still very premature, but I hope they do start to sell the full range of these products.


----------



## Gary Thomas

I'm trying to figure out what brand of screens these are...I noticed that grandview screens use the same Somfy motor - I wonder?


----------



## fitbrit

They're supposed to be in stock tomorrow. Now there's more info available and proper photos too. The manual masking 16:9 - 2.35:1 screens look interesting.


----------



## Benito Joaquin

The multi frame format is the one thats got my attention. Going to pick one up to test it out and see what it's all about.


benny


----------



## Nathan_R

So did anyone end up ordering one of the new multi-format screens? What interest I had was lost when the raised the prices upon release.


----------



## fitbrit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nathan_R* /forum/post/20303195
> 
> 
> So did anyone end up ordering one of the new multi-format screens? What interest I had was lost when the raised the prices upon release.



They did that? Still a decent price compared to some manufacturers, though. Would love to see some reviews soon.


----------



## Nathan_R

Yes, the white 106" was something like $400 and now it's $465. I agree it's still a bargain compared to other manufacturers...I guess it's just not that great of a bargain to me personally now.


I'm still a little confused on the masking mechanism, though. Is it motorized or manual?


----------



## fitbrit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nathan_R* /forum/post/20303470
> 
> 
> Yes, the white 106" was something like $400 and now it's $465. I agree it's still a bargain compared to other manufacturers...I guess it's just not that great of a bargain to me personally now.
> 
> 
> I'm still a little confused on the masking mechanism, though. Is it motorized or manual?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Monoprice Product Webpage* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Fixed 10cm Aluminum frame, velvet wrapped HD White Screen with 1.0 gain and a 160° viewing angle. *Manual* Multi-format mechanism to change the viewing format from 16:9 to 2.35:1



Emphasis mine.


----------



## quack724

bummer, manual mask system is not CIH.


----------



## fitbrit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quack724* /forum/post/20303669
> 
> 
> bummer, manual mask system is not CIH.



No, it's CIW.


----------



## Nathan_R

So what part of it is motorized?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Monoprice* /forum/post/0
> 
> *Once again Monoprice raises the bar by offering our newest, latest, and greatest motorized projection screen yet!* This projection screen is packed full of great features and will work perfect for just about any application including business meetings, boardrooms, classrooms, and home theater setups. Why be burdened by the size limitations of a standard television when you can get the same great high definition picture quality (when using a high definition projector) for just a fraction of the price of what an extra large television would cost?


----------



## fitbrit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nathan_R* /forum/post/20303700
> 
> 
> So what part of it is motorized?



The blurb you quoted was the copy-paste that they must have done when putting up all these new ranges of screens on their website. They had that same text for EVERY new screen, even the manual pull-down ones and fixed frame ones.

The subsequent paragraphs, with more accurate descriptions of each range were added more recently. I'd be very confused also, if I didn't remember seeing the bit about the "motorized blah blah" a couple of months back.


----------



## Nathan_R

Fair enough. I hope someone here ordered one-- I'm still curious about the screen quality. I mean it's STILL a pretty great price!


----------



## SteveFred

I ordered the 150" 2.35:1 white 1.0 gain fixed Screen...Yes it was $445 but it went to about $506 and $83 shipping...Should be here by next Wed/Thursday..


So I will post about the quality once I get it up and watch a few movies(I will be using the zoom method first, then maybe a lens down the line)


I have a 119" 16:9 Cinema Contour now :~)


Steve


----------



## streamerlover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nathan_R* /forum/post/20303195
> 
> 
> So did anyone end up ordering one of the new multi-format screens? What interest I had was lost when the raised the prices upon release.



AHA! I thought I was imagining things! I was all set to buy the 120" with masking and then saw the price and went...uhhhhh....maybe I imagined it being lower earlier when it was out of stock! Good to see I am not getting senile at 45!


----------



## streamerlover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteveFred* /forum/post/20304262
> 
> 
> I ordered the 150" 2.35:1 white 1.0 gain fixed Screen...Yes it was $445 but it went to about $506 and $83 shipping...Should be here by next Wed/Thursday..
> 
> 
> So I will post about the quality once I get it up and watch a few movies(I will be using the zoom method first, then maybe a lens down the line)
> 
> 
> I have a 119" 16:9 Cinema Contour now :~)
> 
> 
> Steve



wellllllll, if you want to sell that cinema contour cheap, pm me! 

We all await your impression ot the monoprice screen!


----------



## SteveFred

Well they shipped it, so its on its way










I will be keeping the 119"...I might make a mount that would go right over the 150"...so when I want to watch 16:9 material, plus if I ever move I could leave than one behind :~)


----------



## streamerlover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteveFred* /forum/post/20305758
> 
> 
> Well they shipped it, so its on its way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be keeping the 119"...I might make a mount that would go right over the 150"...so when I want to watch 16:9 material, plus if I ever move I could leave than one behind :~)



Wouldn't that be the same size if you just watched the 16x9 material within the your new 150" 2.35 screen? I think you would be better off getting some masking panel for the sides. HOWEVER, if you do a screen in front of a screen, you have got to take and post some pics...









PLease let us know your impressions when it shows up. I am particularly curious about the flocking on the frame...


----------



## Amber Ale

Never looked at monoprice before, looking at the HD Tab Tension White Fabric Screen. The price is cheap but what about the quality?


----------



## streamerlover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Amber Ale* /forum/post/20308090
> 
> 
> Never looked at monoprice before, looking at the HD Tab Tension White Fabric Screen. The price is cheap but what about the quality?



we are all waiting for the first avs guinea pig...


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nathan_R* /forum/post/20303195
> 
> 
> So did anyone end up ordering one of the new multi-format screens? What interest I had was lost when the raised the prices upon release.



The weakening dollar probably did not help.


----------



## Mini Viper

Anxiously looking forward to the first review. Am curious if I can take out the screen material and replace it with Seymour AT fabric easily. I asked Monoprice for some assembly instructions, and they needed to ask their vendor to get them.


----------



## SteveFred

Well the screen was delivered just before noon at my work...Brought it home and its up and running...I will have to move my projector back a little, I zoomed it all the way out and its missing about an inch in each side LOL....


It was boxed very well...It was double boxed and the frame is nearly the exact same thickness wise and very well constructed...Instead of a snapping method, they use plastic pins(12 on top and bottom & 5 on each side) plus a rod through each side..


I am very satisfied with the tension it has on it and the brackets that hold up the screen are twice as big as my Da-lite Screen.


The picture was crisp and I (IMO) see no difference between my Da-lite cinema contour and this one.....Ill have to see over time if I plan to get an A-Lens..


Funny part was it gave the distance between the upper and lower brackets

for all sizes, but for only 4:3 and 16:9 screens...no demensions for the 2.35:1 LOL...but you just have to measure the frame and the 150" screen bracket distance is 63 1/8" apart(just in case anyone else gets a 150 :~)


----------



## SteveFred

The screen shots are not level, because of me, the screen is perfectly level :~)..Also note I am not an expert at taking screen shots LOL


Ill be watching the new Harry Potter soon(havent seen it yet, but bought it on Blu ray just for the new screen) and I will give you more input..


But what I have seen in the quality of the screen/frame and how is looks so far...the best $$$$ I ever spent and I cant believe I waited almost 7 years to switch from 16:9 to 2.35:1!!


----------



## helcik

Do they have 30 day return policy if you don't like the screen?


----------



## SteveFred

Refunds: All returns for refund must be authorized by Monoprice within 30 days of the delivery date. There is NO RESTOCKING FEE applied to any return item(s). However, S&H cost is not refundable.


and the shipping was $84, so if you return it, another $84...


----------



## Nathan_R

I'm not sure if it's a Facebook thing or something else, but I'm getting "This Content is currently unavailable" errors on your photos. Can you attach them here or post them on something like imageshack or photobucket?


----------



## Amber Ale

I also can't get the images but would love to see them.


----------



## flyingmunkey

well, i went and picked up my screen from their warehouse yesterday morning before i went into work. it's the 106" fixed frame white. if i had any sick leave left i woulda just skipped out







anyways, after gettin home shortly after 11pm, i got to work on the screen. this is the first one i've had to put together, and it took me just under an hour to do it. though by the end, i was too tired to try to level and mount the thing, so i just put it up against the wall for a few quick tests. overall, i'm quite pleased with the outcome for the relatively low cost. i'm coming from an hc1600 on an epson duet portable screen, to an 8700ub on this new screen, i'm enjoying the difference. s131.photobucket.com/albums/p305/flyingmunkey/projector here's a link to a quick pb album. sorry for the quality of the pix, i'm in the middle of moving and i don't know where i've placed my dslr, so these were provided by my cellphone.


----------



## dfrankdfrank

Has anyone been able to find real pictures of the multi-format screen? The CAD drawing on the Monoprice website leaves a lot to be desired. I'm really curious how the pullbars look in reality.


----------



## slybarman

I assume you saw the photo on the monoprice website showing the bars?


.


----------



## dfrankdfrank

Yeah. That's obviously a CAD illustration.


----------



## slybarman

I guess I can't tell the difference then.


----------



## Nathan_R

I was all set to sign up as a guinea pig this morning for the 106" white multi-format screen until I saw the shipping charge-- $265 to Atlanta. Yikes.


I don't expect Monoprice to eat shipping charges, but that's vulgarly excessive. I've had three different screens from different vendors shipped to Atlanta over the years and none of them has ever been more than $150 to ship.


----------



## slybarman

Ouch!


----------



## dfrankdfrank




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nathan_R* /forum/post/20362657
> 
> 
> I was all set to sign up as a guinea pig this morning for the 106" white multi-format screen until I saw the shipping charge-- $265 to Atlanta. Yikes.
> 
> 
> I don't expect Monoprice to eat shipping charges, but that's vulgarly excessive. I've had three different screens from different vendors shipped to Atlanta over the years and none of them has ever been more than $150 to ship.



Yeah, I just noticed it's $150 to ship to Iowa, which, for me, knocks it completely out of consideration.


----------



## SteveFred

My shipment was 75Lbs(150" 2.35:1 fixed) and $84 shipping charge(ground 3-5 day) last week and that was to Wisconsin


The $250+ charge was for 2 day shipping and $365 for 1 day.....on my order anyway!


----------



## slybarman

$263 is the only option it is offering me to Maryland. That is standard ground (3-5 days).


----------



## Nathan_R

Only one for me as well. Boo.


----------



## WynsWrld98

I just put the 106" multi-format fixed screen in my queue at MonoPrice, shipping $135 to Seattle Washington. I also put my parent's zip code in So Cal (where Monoprice is) in to calculate and came back with $135 as well ground shipping.


I'm really curious to hear of someone who buys the multi-format screen regarding how letterbox bars lock in place, how close material/sheen of letterbox bars is to frame, etc. I see one thing I don't like is the knobs at center of masking seem like they'd be noticeable reflecting light from screen onto them.


Is anyone aware of other manufacturers making a manual making system like MonoPrice has? I love the idea. I've tried to make my own attachable letterbox black bars which I'm not totally thrilled with the results.


----------



## lorjam

$135 to ship 350 miles to Modesto? I don't think so. UPS would probably damage it anyway. For once I'm glad I drive a truck. I'm going to do some measurements and see if I can fit a 110" 2.35:1 fixed screen inside this condo sleeper cab. My company has a terminal nearby in Fontana, and for a local pick up the price sure is right. I might even store it outside behind the cab vertically if it's not too long. Time to get my tape measure out!


Jim


----------



## Nathan_R

Well I bit the bullet on the grey 106" multi-format screen this morning. Either those first shipping charges were mistakes, or they moved to a flat rate for these, as mine was now $135 for ground service to Atlanta. I guess I'll have it by the Friday and I'll install/review it over the weekend.


I've only had four screens in my time (2 Da-Lite Model B flat whites and 2 Da-Lite Perm-Wall pearlescent/HCCV screens), so I'm not sure how valuable my review will be, but I'll gladly post a ton of photos of the screen when it arrives.


----------



## streamerlover

Nathan,

You ROCK! Please post up your opinions when you get this as I am looking at the larger one as well.


----------



## PanteraGSTK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nathan_R* /forum/post/20411562
> 
> 
> Well I bit the bullet on the grey 106" multi-format screen this morning. Either those first shipping charges were mistakes, or they moved to a flat rate for these, as mine was now $135 for ground service to Atlanta. I guess I'll have it by the Friday and I'll install/review it over the weekend.
> 
> 
> I've only had four screens in my time (2 Da-Lite Model B flat whites and 2 Da-Lite Perm-Wall pearlescent/HCCV screens), so I'm not sure how valuable my review will be, but I'll gladly post a ton of photos of the screen when it arrives.



I'm interested in your impressions as well. I also wonder how hard it would be to motorize the masking. Getting up to change the format would be kind of annoying.


----------



## slybarman

I am most interested to hear how durable the masking mechanism is and whether any part of it is shiny and distracting.


----------



## eddiemoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nathan_R* /forum/post/20411562
> 
> 
> Well I bit the bullet on the grey 106" multi-format screen this morning. Either those first shipping charges were mistakes, or they moved to a flat rate for these, as mine was now $135 for ground service to Atlanta. I guess I'll have it by the Friday and I'll install/review it over the weekend.
> 
> 
> I've only had four screens in my time (2 Da-Lite Model B flat whites and 2 Da-Lite Perm-Wall pearlescent/HCCV screens), so I'm not sure how valuable my review will be, but I'll gladly post a ton of photos of the screen when it arrives.




Subscribed...looking very forward to your review!


----------



## streamerlover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nathan_R* /forum/post/20411562
> 
> 
> Well I bit the bullet on the grey 106" multi-format screen this morning. Either those first shipping charges were mistakes, or they moved to a flat rate for these, as mine was now $135 for ground service to Atlanta. I guess I'll have it by the Friday and I'll install/review it over the weekend.
> 
> 
> I've only had four screens in my time (2 Da-Lite Model B flat whites and 2 Da-Lite Perm-Wall pearlescent/HCCV screens), so I'm not sure how valuable my review will be, but I'll gladly post a ton of photos of the screen when it arrives.



Nathan,

I am sure you took today off to install your screen, so where's the pics!! 

C'mon, you are our official guinea pig for this screen and I really want you to like it so I can order the 120" version!!

PICS, IMPRESSIONS...I don't have all day you know!


----------



## eddiemoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *streamerlover* /forum/post/20426946
> 
> 
> Nathan,
> 
> I am sure you took today off to install your screen, so where's the pics!!
> 
> C'mon, you are our official guinea pig for this screen and I really want you to like it so I can order the 120" version!!
> 
> PICS, IMPRESSIONS...I don't have all day you know!



^^^^What streamer said


----------



## Nathan_R

It's so close that I can almost smell the velvet, but unfortunately I won't take delivery on it until tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## eddiemoney

Then you will be sucked into it ALLLLL weekend


----------



## Nathan_R

So my delivery was today. Except it wasn't really a delivery. I got a call from UPS bright and early this morning saying that they forgot to put the screen on the truck and asking if I was sure that I really needed it today after all (Who asks that??). I said that yes, today was my scheduled delivery day and I've already taken the day off from work to meet their delivery window, so I'd like it delivered today. They put me on hold, shuffled some schedules, and then agreed to bring it out to my house today-- a little ahead of their original delivery time, as well. Pretty cool so far!


A couple hours later, I got a call from someone else at UPS Freight saying that they can't drive to my house because they're in a big truck. I told them that I had not one but THREE cul-de-sacs available for truck turn-arounds, as my road makes some soft curves. This has never been a problem for ABF Freight or Atlas Van Lines from what I've seen out my window, but I understand that it's probably not easy by any means. So I agreed to meet them at the end of my subdivision on the main road, and they'd load the screen into my vehicle. I cautiously asked if they thought I could transport the thing in my Jeep, and they said that it wouldn't be a problem since the box was under 5 feet long. Ok, no problem.


20 minutes passed and I received another call, asking me to meet the driver in some random industrial park across town to take delivery there. At this point I was getting pretty frustrated because I paid $135 to have this thing delivered to my door, and now I had to go get it somewhere else and deliver it myself that final 10 miles. This was not the industrial park in which the UPS terminal was located or anything like that, but literally just a random office park the driver knew.


So I met the driver at the industrial park, thanked him for coming out this way on a hot Friday afternoon, and stood ready to slide the box into my Jeep. Yeah, so apparently the screen's frame rails are whole single pieces-- which is great for build quality-- but that also meant that the box was about 9.5 feet long. The poor driver could do nothing but shake his head when I nervously said I was told this would be about half as long. It was pretty clear that he had no intention of helping me load the box into my vehicle, and I'm still not sure now if I should have expected his assistance as a freight driver, but he did give it a lift and push when he saw me struggle with the beast.


So in the end, I thankfully made it home without the box falling out of the back of the Jeep. Was I happy about a box dangling out of my liftgate? Negative. In fact, two aspirins later, I'm pretty mad about this whole ordeal so far. I have no idea what sort of condition the box's contents are in, and like I said, I'm livid that I paid $135 for home delivery when in fact there was there was no home and only half a delivery involved. I haven't opened the carton, so I can't post photos of the interior. I started to snap a photo of the giant boot print on top of the "Handle With Care" sticker, but then I decided to contact Monoprice and then vent here.


So, Happy Friday the 13th!


----------



## HopefulFred

As long as the screen turns out to meet all your expectations, this will all just fade into memory... not that I don't agree with you - just try to stay positive.


Have fun setting it up, and we'll wait (patiently?) for pictures.


----------



## streamerlover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nathan_R* /forum/post/20432623
> 
> 
> So my delivery was today. Except it wasn't really a delivery. I got a call from UPS bright and early this morning saying that they forgot to put the screen on the truck and asking if I was sure that I really needed it today after all (Who asks that??). I said that yes, today was my scheduled delivery day and I've already taken the day off from work to meet their delivery window, so I'd like it delivered today. They put me on hold, shuffled some schedules, and then agreed to bring it out to my house today-- a little ahead of their original delivery time, as well. Pretty cool so far!
> 
> 
> A couple hours later, I got a call from someone else at UPS Freight saying that they can't drive to my house because they're in a big truck. I told them that I had not one but THREE cul-de-sacs available for truck turn-arounds, as my road makes some soft curves. This has never been a problem for ABF Freight or Atlas Van Lines from what I've seen out my window, but I understand that it's probably not easy by any means. So I agreed to meet them at the end of my subdivision on the main road, and they'd load the screen into my vehicle. I cautiously asked if they thought I could transport the thing in my Jeep, and they said that it wouldn't be a problem since the box was under 5 feet long. Ok, no problem.
> 
> 
> 20 minutes passed and I received another call, asking me to meet the driver in some random industrial park across town to take delivery there. At this point I was getting pretty frustrated because I paid $135 to have this thing delivered to my door, and now I had to go get it somewhere else and deliver it myself that final 10 miles. This was not the industrial park in which the UPS terminal was located or anything like that, but literally just a random office park the driver knew.
> 
> 
> So I met the driver at the industrial park, thanked him for coming out this way on a hot Friday afternoon, and stood ready to slide the box into my Jeep. Yeah, so apparently the screen's frame rails are whole single pieces-- which is great for build quality-- but that also meant that the box was about 9.5 feet long. The poor driver could do nothing but shake his head when I nervously said I was told this would be about half as long. It was pretty clear that he had no intention of helping me load the box into my vehicle, and I'm still not sure now if I should have expected his assistance as a freight driver, but he did give it a lift and push when he saw me struggle with the beast.
> 
> 
> So in the end, I thankfully made it home without the box falling out of the back of the Jeep. Was I happy about a box dangling out of my liftgate? Negative. In fact, two aspirins later, I'm pretty mad about this whole ordeal so far. I have no idea what sort of condition the box's contents are in, and like I said, I'm livid that I paid $135 for home delivery when in fact there was there was no home and only half a delivery involved. I haven't opened the carton, so I can't post photos of the interior. I started to snap a photo of the giant boot print on top of the "Handle With Care" sticker, but then I decided to contact Monoprice and then vent here.
> 
> 
> So, Happy Friday the 13th!



WAH WAH WAH you big baby! Just get it up and get us some pictures! We don't care how much of an inconvenience it was for you! You're our guinea pig! Glad to know the frame rails area all one piece!

Now get it up! (the screen, I mean)


Seriously though, I would contact monoprice and see if they would do anything for you, as that is a pretty shi..crappy thing to have to deal with!


----------



## vladd

Well at least we now know the answer to "What can brown do for you?". Apparently not much.


----------



## streamerlover

My God! It's Saturday and we still don't have a review or a hundred pics from Nathan! What in the world is he doing! I know he spent all night setting it up so c'mon, we just got to know..THUMBS UP or THUMBS DOWN??


----------



## Joesyah

Yeah Nathan give us the details Bro!! I'm 100 miles south of you, don't make me have to drive to hot-lanta just to see this screen. lol


----------



## Nathan_R

Edit: some initial shots of the panels and whatnot: 
__
https://flic.kr/p/5719752912
​

More pictures will come either tonight or tomorrow, as I've just now finished putting the thing together (twice at that) and my wife is about to kill me. It's too large and wobbly for me to mount on my own, so my father-in-law is going to help me lift it later this evening.


I've built it twice so far. The instructions are terribly written and the diagrams are way too small, but thankfully I'll never have to read them again. I somehow missed the part where it noted to attach the masking panels to the pulley mechanism, so after completing the whole build process otherwise, I took a look at my work and scratched my head over random guide wires hanging out. So I took it apart, attached the masking panels, and reassembled the beast. Anyone else who gets this-- don't forget to attach the masks to the guidelines.


The masking panels are indeed covered in the same velvet that covers the frame and overall they're pretty dang attractive. The CAD drawings on Monoprice's website show finger tabs on both the top and bottom masks, but in reality there's only a single recessed fingerhole on the bottom panel to adjust both masks. Otherwise, there were no badly machined holes, loose velvet pieces, or odd joints anywhere on the frame, which is pretty remarkable given the unit's price. Overall, the frame itself is a showpiece in my humble opinion-- but then again don't forget that it's also replacing quite possible the ugliest frame ever made.


Unfortunately I haven't fired a picture at the screen itself yet, as it's propped up against another wall, but the material itself seems awfully thin. Maybe I'm spoiled with the industrial build of my Da-Lite Perm-Wall screens, but this almost feels like really thick latex gloves.


I've also never had a screen that relied on tension rods before. No complaints there, as the screen is taut all around-- it's just an interesting experience stretching out all those little springs every six inches....and doing the whole bloody thing again once you realize you forgot to attach the masks.


I apologize again for not having action shots to post right now, but I'm utterly exhausted from building it twice. Well, that and lacking 2 additional arms and the ability to deadlift 100lb 4feet above my head.


Anyone have build questions or concerns? Specific photos you want?


----------



## streamerlover

Nathan,

Nice pics! That give me a feel for how the velvet compares to the screen border. I like the single finger hole too, just wish it was a bit darker like the velvet. Looking forward to your impressions once you have it mounted and are putting an image on the scree. 100 POUNDS though? Dam, that seems heavy! Let me know how the screen gets attached to the wall. I am looking at the 120" so I can imagine that weighs a bit more...

Thanks once again for the pics and time posting them. I appreciate it and if you are ever up in the Chicago area, free beer from me! (or your choice of libation)


----------



## wflammenspeck

Looks like these screens are made by Grandview.

The logo is too similar to be a coincidence:











Do you have any pics of the mounting system and the back of the screen?


Thanks


----------



## slybarman

Looks good so far. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Nathan_R

I'll grab some pics of the mounting system tomorrow, as I actually need to remount it. Grrr. I'll go ahead and scan the manual as well if anyone wants to see it.


So the screen attaches to two metal mounting strips in four places-- two up top and two on the bottom. They're not the best pieces of metal in the world, but I suppose they'll work (I haven't heard a crash downstairs yet). There are pilot holes in various places on both strips for securing the strips to concrete or studs. The only problem is that the pilot holes don't extend the full length of the strips, so the outer 6 inches or so aren't physically bolted to the wall. The result is that one of the corners of my frame isn't flush with the center, and so the picture doesn't align perfectly in that corner. Each strip has a lip for hanging the screen's hooks, and the bottom piece has a ledge to further support the screen's weight. Truth be told, I think the mounting system is subpar. I don't think it's going to crash down off the wall on its own, but the armchair engineer in me would have made it wider and with more pilot holes.


I'm shocked just how large this fully assembled screen is. The frame is 10cm thick, which seriously adds some bulk to my screen wall. But I'm definitely not complaining there, as it looks great. I can't imagine attempting to mount the 120" version with fewer than three people. I swear this thing feels like it put on another two hundred pounds between building this afternoon and mounting this evening.


Still haven't thrown a real picture at it yet, other than a convergence grid for geometry adjustments. I will say that I didn't have to muck around with my brightness/contrast to compensate for the .8 gain in checking out the grid, so yay I guess.


Edit: So it's approaching midnight and I've watched some HD boxing on Showtime and half of Zombieland on Starz-HD and I'm really, REALLY liking the screen now. There are no hotspots or problems with uniformity. I think the gain rating might even be underrated, as it's nice and bright. My HCCV Perm-Wall rated in at 1.1 and I can't tell a difference. I'm VERY impressed (and relieved) so far.


----------



## vladd

While you are waiting for your father-in-law, would you mind taking it apart and taking pics of each step of the build process now that you've had a couple of practice runs?


----------



## Mini Viper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wflammenspeck* /forum/post/20437473
> 
> 
> Looks like these screens are made by Grandview.
> 
> The logo is too similar to be a coincidence:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any pics of the mounting system and the back of the screen?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Yeah, I noticed that when I got the manual from Monoprice and it was exactly the same as the one you can find on the Grandview site.


----------



## slybarman

Can you drll some additional holes outboard on the mounting strips?


My theater is in the downstairs family room, which is also the kids playroom, so sturdy mounting is an absolute must.


----------



## eddiemoney

Too bad about the instructions; but glad its working out for the best.


----------



## zax123

So all the mono screens look like they come from grand view. The pictures and diagrams on the gv site are identical. Is this good news? A review on projector central says that gv screens are very well built but need slight calibration to compensate for being a bit cold (blue).


----------



## eddiemoney

Could you take the overall dimensions please? Not that I don't believe monoprice, but i don't. Also is the top/bottom wider than the sides or is that just perception as monoprice list 100mm for all.


----------



## wflammenspeck

I would say the screens being made by Grandview is a good thing.

I can vouch for the build quality of their fixed frame screens as I have a 120" one.


A screen with those movable panels would be nice as I haven't been able to come up with a decent masking solution.


----------



## Amber Ale




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dfrankdfrank* /forum/post/20363491
> 
> 
> Yeah, I just noticed it's $150 to ship to Iowa, which, for me, knocks it completely out of consideration.



I just checked and i'm at $135 for shipping, still if this turns out good it may be worth it.


Can't wait for more pics


----------



## streamerlover

Yeah, waiting on more pics and impressions as well.

NATHAN!!!! you hearing us???!!!









Also, I need you to call mono price and order the white material for the screen and give me your impression of that as well as that is the material I was planning on getting.

Thanks in advance!









Besides that will be another chance for you to take it apart agian!


----------



## paulfromtulsa

how would these screens compare to the elite ez frame screens? im trying to decide between the 2. thanks


----------



## Nathan_R




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slybarman* /forum/post/20438870
> 
> 
> Can you drll some additional holes outboard on the mounting strips?
> 
> 
> My theater is in the downstairs family room, which is also the kids playroom, so sturdy mounting is an absolute must.



Totally doable, though I've personally decided that it's entirely stable the way it is now and I'm not going to remount it (thank you lens shift).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddiemoney* /forum/post/20440223
> 
> 
> Could you take the overall dimensions please? Not that I don't believe monoprice, but i don't. Also is the top/bottom wider than the sides or is that just perception as monoprice list 100mm for all.



101"x64"x2.5". With the mount it's actually 4.5" deep. The bars are all the same size-- a hair over 4" wide.


----------



## eddiemoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nathan_R* /forum/post/20444345
> 
> 
> 101"x64"x2.5". With the mount it's actually 4.5" deep. The bars are all the same size-- a hair over 4" wide.



So the site is RIGHT for width, wrong for height. It lists:


Viewing Area: 1320mm Height x 2346mm Width to 998mm Height x 2346mm Width


Border Dimensions: 100mm Top x 100mm Bottom x 100mm Left x 100mm Right



so 1320 + 100 + 100 = 1520 mm ~ 60 inches, you listed 64"


----------



## Nathan_R

I'll measure again when I get home. I'm fairly confident that I took correct measurements, but a 4" variance isn't exactly what I'd consider nominal on my tech specs.


On a frustrating side note, I guess UPS and I are playing he-said/she-said over their non-delivery delivery on Friday. I'm surmising that it's somehow my fault that I had to go pick up my own delivery across town in a random office park, and then load a 9ft 100lb box practically alone into a passenger jeep. Wheee.


----------



## streamerlover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nathan_R* /forum/post/20449792
> 
> 
> I'll measure again when I get home. I'm fairly confident that I took correct measurements, but a 4" variance isn't exactly what I'd consider nominal on my tech specs.
> 
> 
> On a frustrating side note, I guess UPS and I are playing he-said/she-said over their non-delivery delivery on Friday. I'm surmising that it's somehow my fault that I had to go pick up my own delivery across town in a random office park, and then load a 9ft 100lb box practically alone into a passenger jeep. Wheee.



Sounds like UPS to me! They are going to just tell monoprice. "see, here is his signature, we delivered it". even though you had to drive all over town..."

Sucks but at least you have your screen up! Looking forward to more impressions...

oh, and a remeasure of the dimensions as well...


----------



## streamerlover

also how is the slide mechanism for the masking? I know you had to have pulled it up and down a few times to check it out...


----------



## Nathan_R

The sliding mechanism is a breeze. There's a single hook on the right side of frame for the 2.35:1 masking point. It seems sturdy enough-- if I remember correctly it's just a clear plastic hook piece. It's glued or snapped onto the frame, so it could conceivably break off at some point in the future, but it seems easily replaceable. What really excites me about the masks is that there's enough velvet on the mask to add another hook where the 2.39:1 or 2.4:1 stopping point would be. I'm on the hunt for a suitable supplemental "hook" shaped piece at Home Depot this week.


I watched "Shooter" last night for the first time and had a chance to spend close to two hours with the masks in place. There is zero light leakage and they're as close to 2.35:1 as humanly possible. All in all, these beat the hell out of the 8ft wide removable masks I made earlier this year.


----------



## zax123

Has anyone else ordered the fixed-frame version of the new Monoprice screens? I'm in the market for the 130" white 2.35:1 screen and I just wanted to get a couple more reviews before pulling the trigger over the equivalent Carada...


----------



## streamerlover

Well, as we think we have narrowed the manufacturer to Grandview on these new screens, perhaps you should check out their 130" version? Might be similar enough to go by. I have had no experience with Grandview until now so don't know enough to comments.

Back to Nathan,

So the masking system is on a tensioned roller mechanism like a window shade? and it simply hooks into something on the side of the screen? PICS!!!! Nice to know that there is enough material to do another ratio...


----------



## zax123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *streamerlover* /forum/post/20450578
> 
> 
> Well, as we think we have narrowed the manufacturer to Grandview on these new screens, perhaps you should check out their 130" version? Might be similar enough to go by. I have had no experience with Grandview until now so don't know enough to comments.
> 
> Back to Nathan,
> 
> So the masking system is on a tensioned roller mechanism like a window shade? and it simply hooks into something on the side of the screen? PICS!!!! Nice to know that there is enough material to do another ratio...



Stream, you're right, I'll look at reviews on the Grandview -- there aren't many, but they look good so far -- for the price.


----------



## Nathan_R

Remeasured the top to bottom length and it's still 64", give or take 1/8".










And yes, comparing it to a window shade roller is definitely an apt comparison. That's pretty much exactly what it is.


Come on, weekend!


----------



## eddiemoney

Thanks for checking on the height. I guess I will have to order mine up here in the not so distant future.


----------



## zax123

Just pulled the trigger on a 130" fixed-frame 2.35:1 White Fabric screen from Monoprice. I probably won't get it set up for a couple weeks, but I'll report back when I have.


----------



## Yonkers

So what's the final word? Are these screens pretty good bang for the buck? Pricing seems great.


----------



## dfrankdfrank




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nathan_R* /forum/post/20444345
> 
> 
> 101"x64"x2.5". With the mount it's actually 4.5" deep. The bars are all the same size-- a hair over 4" wide.



I'm having trouble picturing how the mount adds 2" to the depth. Is the frame flush with the wall when mounted?


Also, out of curiosity, what projector are you using? When showing 2.35 content, is it projecting a 2.35: 1 image or is it projecting a 16:9 image and the screen borders are absorbing the light from the letterbox bars? If it's the latter, do you see any reflection from that light gray finger tab used to adjust the matte?


----------



## Nathan_R

No the frame is not flush with the wall when mounted.


I'm using an Mitsubishi HC5500. For 2.35:1 content, I'm projecting a 16:9 image onto the masked 2.35:1 area, so the panels are absorbing the black bars. The finger tab does not reflect light either. As a matter of fact, I have had difficulty locating it in the dark on the occasions where I've forgotten to set the panels for 2.35:1 content before firing up a disc.


----------



## dfrankdfrank

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Nathan_R* 
No the frame is not flush with the wall when mounted.


I'm using an Mitsubishi HC5500. For 2.35:1 content, I'm projecting a 16:9 image onto the masked 2.35:1 area, so the panels are absorbing the black bars. The finger tab does not reflect light either. As a matter of fact, I have had difficulty locating it in the dark on the occasions where I've forgotten to set the panels for 2.35:1 content before firing up a disc.
Thanks for the info. When you get a chance to add more pics, could you take another side shot of how it looks mounted. It's those sort of aesthetics my wife tends to cares about (which means I have to care about them).


----------



## Nathan_R

Sure, I can definitely add a pic or to show the frame/mount.


I've tried and tried and tried to take decent photos of the screen in action, but every single shot has been a washed-out, shaky, or dim mess. Anyone have pointers on taking decent photos? I'm limited to a 8MP 5 year old Powershot, which could likely be the problem.


----------



## slybarman

I find using a tripod and the shutter release timer necessary to get decent photos. Otherwise th camera is not still enough to get a clear photo. And no flash either.


----------



## zax123

So I received and unpacked my 130" fixed-frame 2.35:1 white screen from Monoprice yesterday. I didn't have MUCH time to look at it yet, but from what I see, the frame is very well built and solid. The velvet covering is professionally done and clean cut. I'll likely be installing the screen this weekend, so I'll take pics as I go along.


The screen was very well packaged. UPS Freight managed to push a couple holes in the box but since there was an inner box, the screen was protected from damage.


Hopefully, I'll get the screen up and I'll be able to project some 1080p images from my Panasonic AE4000 this weekend. Will post back with more thoughts then.


----------



## mreggena

really interested to see how these turn out....I was going to get an Elite Fixed Frame but I am second guessing myself now. Was set on a 16:9 but if 2.35 screens come with nice velvet panels I am not leaning towards 2.35......soooo many decisions!


btw how much does the screen stick out from the wall? I was hoping for a flush mount screen...but i guess i cant be too picky especially at this price.


----------



## zax123

Hi all,


Here's a link to my most recent post in my build thread. It has some info and pics of the Monoprice screen which I hung yesterday.


All in all, I'm SUPER happy with it. Very solid construction, beautiful frame, etc...


I haven't yet projected an image on it, though. I hope to do that tonight!

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post20546459


----------



## zax123

Just a quick update that I set things all up and was watching several 1080p movies on the screen over the weekend. The picture is fantastic and I haven't even calibrated my projector yet.


This screen is highly recommended -- especially for the price!


----------



## Benito Joaquin

So has anyone actually bought one of their masking systems? That is the unit i am most interested in.


Benito


----------



## DemonGT

what is the difference between 16x9 and 2.35? i thought movies were 16x9? what happens to the black bars on the top/bottom? do they just get shot onto the wall?


----------



## slybarman

Most movies are 2.35:1 which is why you end up with the black bars on top and bottom when watching movies on a 16:9 screen. HD TV is 16:9.


----------



## mreggena

so if you are deciding what screen size you need you need to ask yourself these questions..


Will I watch more...

TV shows (including sports) than movies? if so, get 16:9 screen
Movies shows than TV shows? if so, get 2.35:1 screen


Another thing to consider is to fully use a 2.35:1 screen your projector will have be be able to zoom in or you will need a anamorphic lens which can be somewhat pricey. If you are a novice and just getting into the whole home theater hobby I would suggest getting the 16:9 to start out with. You will be perfectly happy with it. And who wouldnt be happy with a 100+ inch screen!


----------



## Ben_in_COSprings

Nathan_R: From this pic ( 
__
https://flic.kr/p/5719192381
​ ) it looks like the pull tab might reflect a little light or be visible when in 2.35 mode. Can you comment on how it looks in operation? Can you see the tab at all?


----------



## DemonGT

white or gray?


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ben_in_COSprings* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nathan_R: From this pic (
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5719192381
> ​ ) it looks like the pull tab might reflect a little light or be visible when in 2.35 mode. Can you comment on how it looks in operation? Can you see the tab at all?



If you read back a page or so, you'll see he said it was not visible at all.


----------



## lorjam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zax123* /forum/post/20561981
> 
> 
> Just a quick update that I set things all up and was watching several 1080p movies on the screen over the weekend. The picture is fantastic and I haven't even calibrated my projector yet.
> 
> 
> This screen is highly recommended -- especially for the price!



Thanks for the report, Rob. I picked up a Monoprice 110" 2.35:1 flat screen from them in my big truck (UPS shipping is outrageous) about a month ago and have not had a chance to put it up yet. I painted the wall black a couple of weeks ago where the screen was going, so when I get home this time I should finish touching up the paint and get the screen up. Driving a "big rig" means I'm home only long enough to do projects like this in short segments. Glad it looks like it will be without hassles and worth it.


Jim


----------



## coachagee

I just placed my order for the 106" recessed tensioned/motorized in the HD grey. I am coming from a cheap 100" white motorized.


I will post my findings when I have it installed.


----------



## greddy09sc

Didn't see anybody posting about the motorized screen. Is there a negative with motorized screens?


I"m thinking about purchasing one. Shipping is $135. Arghhh...


----------



## mreggena




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DemonGT* /forum/post/20596139
> 
> 
> white or gray?



Depends on what projector you are using and how light controlled your room is.


What projector are you using?


----------



## microsup

Guys, do you know what type of material the fixed frame uses? Is it a vinyl or sometning else? The reason I am asking because I have my center speaker behind a screen area, so I need a screen which will not destroy the sound completely. I know about AT screens such as seymour etc, but I need to make a frame. In case monoprice one has a vinyl sceen then I will by a AT fabric and replace it on a monoprice frame.

Thanks


----------



## DaveUpton

All, I can confirm these are Grandview screens (their rep Charlie Shao from Grandview told me so directly). I have owned a fixed frame Grandview 92" screen for over a year and love it - the frame is of great quality. I also just recently put together a 130" Monoprice screen for a co-worker and it is the same screen with a different logo. They are a slight PITA to mount on the wall due to poor instructions, but I highly recommend the screen overall.


----------



## microsup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveUpton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All, I can confirm these are Grandview screens (their rep Charlie Shao from Grandview told me so directly). I have owned a fixed frame Grandview 92" screen for over a year and love it - the frame is of great quality. I also just recently put together a 130" Monoprice screen for a co-worker and it is the same screen with a different logo. They are a slight PITA to mount on the wall due to poor instructions, but I highly recommend the screen overall.



Could you tell please what is the actual screen made of? Is this a vinyl **** or more like fabric


----------



## zax123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *microsup* /forum/post/20603049
> 
> 
> Could you tell please what is the actual screen made of? Is this a vinyl **** or more like fabric



Micro,


It is more a vinyl/plastic/rubbery type material than a fabric. It stretches very easily.


It is DEFINITELY not acoustically transparent.


----------



## zax123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lorjam* /forum/post/20598371
> 
> 
> Thanks for the report, Rob. I picked up a Monoprice 110" 2.35:1 flat screen from them in my big truck (UPS shipping is outrageous) about a month ago and have not had a chance to put it up yet. I painted the wall black a couple of weeks ago where the screen was going, so when I get home this time I should finish touching up the paint and get the screen up. Driving a "big rig" means I'm home only long enough to do projects like this in short segments. Glad it looks like it will be without hassles and worth it.
> 
> 
> Jim



Jim, I think you will be pleasantly surprised at the quality you get for such a low price... I'm not quite sure how the screen material compares to the competitors, but the frame is solid and easy to assemble. I would think competitors would be a tad worried, I'm sure the bulk of the cost of a screen is in the aluminium frame and not the screen material, but I could be wrong...


----------



## mreggena

I think I am sold on these screens. i have bought alot from monoprice.com and have loved every item. Great quality for little money. These screens seem to be the exact same thing!


only question i have is do they sit flush against the wall or do they stick out some? since the frame is rather thick i hope it doesnt stick out too much.


----------



## zax123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mreggena* /forum/post/20603280
> 
> 
> I think I am sold on these screens. i have bought alot from monoprice.com and have loved every item. Great quality for little money. These screens seem to be the exact same thing!
> 
> 
> only question i have is do they sit flush against the wall or do they stick out some? since the frame is rather thick i hope it doesnt stick out too much.



I'll take some pics tonight. The fixed frame doesn't stick out much at all. The dimensions are on the Monoprice site.


----------



## DaveUpton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *microsup* /forum/post/20603049
> 
> 
> Could you tell please what is the actual screen made of? Is this a vinyl **** or more like fabric



It's a poly/vinyl material with a black backing. It's easy to clean with windex/glasses solution if a mark gets on it. I've found that glasses cleaner works well if the screen gets a spot on it. It's not AT, as stated above, but the gain and uniformity is excellent.


----------



## mreggena

great thanks alot! Looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## microsup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveUpton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> It's a poly/vinyl material with a black backing. It's easy to clean with windex/glasses solution if a mark gets on it. I've found that glasses cleaner works well if the screen gets a spot on it. It's not AT, as stated above, but the gain and uniformity is excellent.



Damn... I see this is a great screen aspecialy frame, but it will cost me additional $200 to replace a screen material. It looks like I have to make my own frame. Thanks everyone.


----------



## mreggena

I would contact Monoprice and they might be able to work something out with you.


----------



## zax123

I took a VERY quick picture of the gap between the screen frame and the back "wall". Right now my wall is simply some framed 2x3s. It will be covered in fabric frames eventually.











Please forgive the bad quality.


There really isn't much of a gap, and with the fabric frames, it will disappear.


----------



## microsup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mreggena* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would contact Monoprice and they might be able to work something out with you.



I contacted them, and they even agreed that it is a good idea to sell just a frames, but now they have no way to sell me just a frame.

Any other idea anyone have where to look just a frame.


----------



## microsup

What do you guys think about EliteScreens compare to monoprice?

And another question for who installed screen already - how easy would be to replace a screen material based on an installation method. It looks like I need to make a pockets for rods and install it same way.

Thanks


----------



## zax123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *microsup* /forum/post/20622445
> 
> 
> What do you guys think about EliteScreens compare to monoprice?
> 
> And another question for who installed screen already - how easy would be to replace a screen material based on an installation method. It looks like I need to make a pockets for rods and install it same way.
> 
> Thanks



I compared it to an EliteScreens 1080 AcoustiPro that I had lying around, but it's not fair to compare an AT screen to a non-AT screen. The picture on the Monoprice screen is obviously better as there are no holes in it.


----------



## mreggena

How about the build of the frame? Monoprice frame better quality? How does the black velvet on the frame compare? what is the width of the frame? i think elite has a 3" frame


----------



## microsup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mreggena* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How about the build of the frame? Monoprice frame better quality? How does the black velvet on the frame compare? what is the width of the frame? i think elite has a 3" frame



Monoprice has 8sm which is 3.14" and yes I am interested in a build quality of monoprice fixed frame too.

I saw a VAscreen assembly video and it has two pieces for each horizontal part which makes a little crack in the middle of the frame which makes those screens less attractive for me. But their price is till less then everyone has on the market.


----------



## Jim Parys

Hi all. Great thread, but I am having challenges trying to lock into answers to my specific questions. I am looking at monoprice "Product ID: 7969

Multi-Format Frame Projection Screen (10cm Aluminum Frame w/ Velvet Wrapped) - HD White Fabric (120 inch, 16:9/2.35:1)". I believe this is the version that has the pull down velvet masking system. My questions are as follows:


1. It says its 120 inch - is that the 16x9 size diag or the 2:35:1. If it is the 16x9, what size diag is the 2:35:1 with masking.


2. What gain is the white and grey screens. What is the major diff in quality? I have a light controlled room and am running a JVC RS50.


Thanks in advance. This looks like a great screen and I am very excited to have found out about this option.


Jim


----------



## zax123

Personally I find the frame quality to be very cool. It's very solid, and it's one piece per side. The velvet absorbs light extremely well and it's a nice thick border. I have some pics in my build thread which is linked in my signature.


Jim, the 120" is the 16:9 diagonal size. There are tons of screen calculators out there. Google for it and you'll be able to get the 2.35:1 size.


The grey screen is better for projectors that can't supply as much contrast in their image. In a light controlled room with an RS50, you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Jim Parys

I have reserched this, but still not sure I am getting it. If the 16x9 is 120 inches (masked), then that would equal 150 inch diag 2:35:1? Can anyone validate this or am I off in my researched?


Also is a 1.0 gain (found the gain on the website) going to produce enough light with the RS50 at this size?


----------



## mreggena




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Parys* /forum/post/20625210
> 
> 
> I have reserched this, but still not sure I am getting it. If the 16x9 is 120 inches (masked), then that would equal 150 inch diag 2:35:1? Can anyone validate this or am I off in my researched?
> 
> 
> Also is a 1.0 gain (found the gain on the website) going to produce enough light with the RS50 at this size?



the white should work....you do realize that basically is your only option if you are worried about not having a "bright enough picture"


the grey is most likely a 0.8 gain aka a negative gain. its mainly used for older projectors that arent as bright as newer models and have lower contrast rates and/or rooms with uncontrolled ambient light.


check out this site to calculate screen size etc for your projector

http://www.projectorcentral.com/JVC-...ulator-pro.htm


----------



## Benito Joaquin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mreggena* /forum/post/20625391
> 
> 
> the white should work....you do realize that basically is your only option if you are worried about not having a "bright enough picture"
> 
> 
> the grey is most likely a 0.8 gain aka a negative gain. its mainly used for older projectors that arent as bright as newer models and have lower contrast rates and/or rooms with uncontrolled ambient light.
> 
> 
> check out this site to calculate screen size etc for your projector
> 
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/JVC-...ulator-pro.htm



That's one application where you would use a .8 gain screen. More often than not, the .8 gain is being used because the projector is way too bright and the screen is a smaller size screen.


Benito


----------



## lorjam

Well, I finally had time to put together the 110", 2.35:1 fixed screen I picked up from Monoprice almost a month ago. All The parts were very well packaged, and of course I avoided both the outrageous UPS shipping cost and any potential damage by picking it up myself in Rancho Cucamonga. One of the first things I did was check that I had all the parts. Oops! I was missing the "L" brackets and half the screws that were used to attach them to the corners of the frame







The manual said they should be in the box labeled "hardware parts". Not there. Got hold of Monoprice and they opened a RMA for the missing parts. I decided to un-package the rest and at least set everything on the floor so I would be ready to go when the missing parts arrived. Hey! What's that? The missing "L" brackets were already attached to one end of each of the 4 frame sections







Got hold of Monoprice and had them cancel the RMA.


After that things went fairly well. I can't give a time frame for the assembly since I kept stopping to do other things, then came back to it. One person can assemble it with no problem, and the only time I had my GF help me was to lift it onto the upper wall bracket. I cannot compare it to other screens, since this is my first projection system, but it seems very well made. There were a few "squiggles" on the screen in the upper left had corner after I assembled it. The manual, and other posters, said this is not unusual, and those imperfections should disappear in a few days, and I already see what I would guess to be a 50% improvement in that area in only 24 hours.


I have not installed the lower mounting bracket. Other posters have also stated they use the screen without it, and as far as supporting the screen, the upper mounting bracket is more than adequate. I just need to make sure the bottom of the screen is the same distance from the wall as the top. Without the lower bracket it seems to be closer to the wall than the top. If true it something simple to correct. All in all it looks very nice hanging on the wall an it is obviously well made. The black velvet border is really sharp.


Now all I have to do is get rid of all the cardboard that came with it and start working on getting my JVC RS40 mounted on the ceiling


----------



## mreggena

If anyone is interested I have contact info for an Account Specialist at monoprice.com that can ship you a sample of the fabrics used on these screens.


Please PM me for the info because I dont want to post someone else's email for all to see.


----------



## slybarman

Nathan R.:


Any additional thoughts / feedback on the multi-format screen after having used it a month or so? I think I will get one in the next month or so.


----------



## Nathan_R

I'm still overall very happy with the setup.


The screen itself has some imperfections in it. There are some bands vertical bands that will show up on bright white scenes. These are in the fabric itself, although I thought at first they were from the screen being rolled up in a box for God knows how long. Unfortunately that wasn't the case, but again, I only see them occasionally in bright all-white images. They're not nearly as noticeable as the hotspots my old Da-Lite HCCV or pearlescent screens had, and I can't photograph them, so I consider them to be an acceptable momentary hiccup.


Otherwise, the frame continues to impress me with its build quality. I think the frame alone would have been worth the price I paid.


The masking mechanism is holding up incredibly well. I spend a good amount of time in the theater with the family, constantly moving to different aspect ratios for material, and the panel movement is still fluid and stress-free.


The panels are as black as night and absorb every bit of light thrown at them. The little latch is undetectable, as well, in darkness.


Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Liquid$team

I have a couple questions for anyone that can answer them. Monoprice sells a mulititude of screens. Some are HD labeled and some are not. What is the difference. I have an epson 8500UB in a light controlled room. Should I be using a grey or white screen? On the multiformat screen...I assume the full open position is 16x9 and then for 2:35-1 there are velvet sliders that slide down from the top and up from the bottom right? Why cant you just watch the 2:35 content without using the sliders? Are the mounting brackets fixed to the screen or can they be moved to allow you to put your screen EXACTLY where you want it on your wall? Meaning will the studs in my wall determine where I have to mount the screen? Mostly concerned with quality of the picture. I assume it will be better than what I am using right now (silver screen paint) but what screen will be the best? white or grey.


----------



## slybarman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Nathan_R* 
I'm still overall very happy with the setup.


The screen itself has some imperfections in it. There are some bands vertical bands that will show up on bright white scenes. These are in the fabric itself, although I thought at first they were from the screen being rolled up in a box for God knows how long. Unfortunately that wasn't the case, but again, I only see them occasionally in bright all-white images. They're not nearly as noticeable as the hotspots my old Da-Lite HCCV or pearlescent screens had, and I can't photograph them, so I consider them to be an acceptable momentary hiccup.


Otherwise, the frame continues to impress me with its build quality. I think the frame alone would have been worth the price I paid.


The masking mechanism is holding up incredibly well. I spend a good amount of time in the theater with the family, constantly moving to different aspect ratios for material, and the panel movement is still fluid and stress-free.


The panels are as black as night and absorb every bit of light thrown at them. The little latch is undetectable, as well, in darkness.


Hope this helps a bit.
The screen imperfection is a bummer, but sounds all-good otherwise. Thanks for the feedback and for being the test pilot.


----------



## slybarman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Liquid$team* 
I have a couple questions for anyone that can answer them. Monoprice sells a mulititude of screens. Some are HD labeled and some are not. What is the difference. I have an epson 8500UB in a light controlled room. Should I be using a grey or white screen? On the multiformat screen...I assume the full open position is 16x9 and then for 2:35-1 there are velvet sliders that slide down from the top and up from the bottom right? Why cant you just watch the 2:35 content without using the sliders? Are the mounting brackets fixed to the screen or can they be moved to allow you to put your screen EXACTLY where you want it on your wall? Meaning will the studs in my wall determine where I have to mount the screen? Mostly concerned with quality of the picture. I assume it will be better than what I am using right now (silver screen paint) but what screen will be the best? white or grey.
The issue of grey or white depends on what you need more - brightness or contrast. I have grey now, but I will probably go with white next time. I am throwing a 120" image @ 14' and feel that I need all the light I can get - more so than the help in contrast.


You can watch 2.35:1 on a 16:9 screen, but you will end up with letterbox bars on top and bottom which some people find distracting or displeasing. How noticeable they are depends in part on the black levels your projector can put out. I think you will notice them with most LCD projectors.


----------



## DemonGT

why do you need all the light you can get at 14'?


----------



## slybarman

A 120" image is pushing the envelope as far as scattering the light output of the projector over a large area. Most LCD projectors are only giving 500-600 lumens in a cinema mode and that is when the bulb is new. The room is not fully light-controlled (ceilings are not all dark, etc.). All of that adds up.


----------



## DemonGT

i ask because my room that im doing is 14', its in a basement with no windows and im going to be using a DLP projector should i worry about the light output?


----------



## slybarman

That is a somewhat open question and will take the thread off topic pretty quick. In short it depends on the projectors light output, the screen size, the zoom of the lens and a few other factors. Historically at least, DLP projectors put out better contrast ratios than LCD, so you are probably less likely to need the grey screen for contrast help.


----------



## keithj101

Do you think it would be possible to just use the frame from MonoPrice and use the screen from Elite screens or something. I am very happy with my 106 Elite screen, but I'd really like to have the masking feature.


----------



## DaveUpton

I can't imagine why you would want to do that. Monoprice screens (Grandview) are better than Elite in my opinion - at worst you're not sacrificing anything by using the monoprice/grandview material.


----------



## zax123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveUpton* /forum/post/20852455
> 
> 
> I can't imagine why you would want to do that. Monoprice screens (Grandview) are better than Elite in my opinion - at worst you're not sacrificing anything by using the monoprice/grandview material.



Dave,


Since you know your stuff... I recently bought/installed the Monoprice 130" 2.35:1 1.0 gain screen. I love it. I think the picture is awesome.


I was wondering if you've compared (or could compare) the Monoprice screen (from a picture quality perspective) to a Stewart screen. I know they are worlds apart from a price perspective, but I'm wondering how Monoprice screen quality fares up next to the best.


----------



## DaveUpton

It depends what Stewart screen you're comparing it to - as the monoprice is really a 0.9-1.0 gain screen - I generally compare it to the StudioTek. Stewart's StudioTek for example is a beautiful screen - but this is largely due to the design of the frame and masking options. Stewart material tends to have a flatter color curve, and be slightly brighter (A consisted 1.0 gain vs the Grandview which tends to be closer to 0.9).


In general my experience is that Monoprice/Grandview screen material is extremely even as far as corner to corner white balance but does tend to have slightly cooler whites than the Stewart. After calibration the difference would be negligible provided you're calibrating to D6500.


All in all, for the money this is a hard screen to beat - mostly because of the high quality frame and velvet flocking that really adds that high dollar appearance. The material isn't as good as Stewart's - but for a quarter of the price, I personally can't justify the difference. It's also really hard to look at this screen on the wall and see an appreciable reason why you should pay triple or quadruple for the Stewart.



If you're after a perforated acoustically transparent screen then this brand doesn't have anything to offer, and i'd point you in the direction of SMX screens who make some of the finest AT screens around.


----------



## zax123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveUpton* /forum/post/20852632
> 
> 
> It depends what Stewart screen you're comparing it to - as the monoprice is really a 0.9-1.0 gain screen - I generally compare it to the StudioTek. Stewart's StudioTek for example is a beautiful screen - but this is largely due to the design of the frame and masking options. Stewart material tends to have a flatter color curve, and be slightly brighter (A consisted 1.0 gain vs the Grandview which tends to be closer to 0.9).
> 
> 
> In general my experience is that Monoprice/Grandview screen material is extremely even as far as corner to corner white balance but does tend to have slightly cooler whites than the Stewart. After calibration the difference would be negligible provided you're calibrating to D6500.
> 
> 
> All in all, for the money this is a hard screen to beat - mostly because of the high quality frame and velvet flocking that really adds that high dollar appearance. The material isn't as good as Stewart's - but for a quarter of the price, I personally can't justify the difference. It's also really hard to look at this screen on the wall and see an appreciable reason why you should pay triple or quadruple for the Stewart.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're after a perforated acoustically transparent screen then this brand doesn't have anything to offer, and i'd point you in the direction of SMX screens who make some of the finest AT screens around.



Thanks for the Dave, definitely makes me feel even better about my purchase.


I am still building my theater, so I haven't calibrated the screen yet, as there are still some white ceiling bits and walls to be covered which have reflections and could change the color balance.


But from what I've seen so far, I love the Mono/Grandview screen and could definitely not justify paying four times as much for similar performance.


Thanks again for the quick comparison!


----------



## Benito Joaquin

I have to agree with DaveUpton.....

Hands down, Stewart does have a better materials and if you are looking for the best, Stewart is always on everyones short list. But can you justify the cost difference...that's the big question.


One thing to add, when i say they have the best materials, i mean overall. There are still applications out there that would push me to recommend a different manufacturer even if the budget allows for a Stewart.


Benito


----------



## boarder1995

So, is the grey HD Mono/Grandview screen spec. gain of .8 accurate? I've got a minimal light controlled room with white ceiling and walls and am planning on a bright LCD of sorts (8350/8700, panasonic 7000, etc.) at 106" likely. I was thinking grey to help contrast and minimize light painted wall reflections. I think I'll ask monoprice for a material sample. This will also be a tab tensioned ceiling recessed setup in a livingroom. Right now I am open to all sorts of screen options, from SI black diamond (future retractable), to Stewart, etc. Not so much of an issue cost wise, but don't want to waste tons of the budget on just the screen.


----------



## Benito Joaquin

If you plan for a 106" diagonal in those type of room conditions, i would not recommend a .8 gain. I would recommend something closer to a 1.3. Find manufacturers with a grey material close to that....that will shorten up your list a bit.


Benito


----------



## JamesVG81

Can any one compair this to a Carada screen? I really like the masking option on the Monoprice screen. It's the same price as the Carada screen I was looking at. If there close I would rather have the masking option on the monoprice screen. Thanks


----------



## waleed

hi

am really confused between cina tension2 from elite and monoprice hd white what you think guys which screen will be better.


----------



## Brajesh

Just ordered a 106" multi-format screen (white, 1.0 gain), largely based on this and the other Monoprice thread in this forum. But, Nathan's review made me confident to take the leap. Will post my impressions next week after I get it.


If anyone needs a good price on a very well taken-care-of 133" 2.35:1 Dalite High Power (manual pull-down), and you're near the Atlanta metro area, let me know







. Decided to return to 16:9 for various reasons, but mainly my new Optoma HD33 3D projector.


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brajesh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just ordered a 106" multi-format screen (white, 1.0 gain), largely based on this and the other Monoprice thread in this forum. But, Nathan's review made me confident to take the leap. Will post my impressions next week after I get it.
> 
> 
> If anyone needs a good price on a very well taken-care-of 133" 2.35:1 Dalite High Power (manual pull-down), and you're near the Atlanta metro area, let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Decided to return to 16:9 for various reasons, but mainly my new Optoma HD33 3D projector.



I'm still in the market for one, so I look forward to hearing another opinion. I will be interested to hear if your screen material had any anomolies like Nathan's.


----------



## JamesVG81

Yea take lots of Pictues I'm really intereseted in the 106 inch with the masking. Might look at the 120 also but not sure if it's going to be to big for my room or not.


----------



## mbroder

Hoping to see a few more reviews before pulling the trigger. Birthday is in 2 weeks...gotta treat myself to something nice. Just replaced my lamp so it's begging for a bigger screen. I'd be going from a 92" DIY to the 106" multi format.


----------



## Nathan_R

Looking forward to Brajesh's impressions of the screen. He's probably much more qualified to review it than I.

Hey Brajesh, are you still making DVHS coverart?


----------



## Brajesh

Hey Nathan, hope all's well. Haven't communicated with you in ages.


No review on the Monoprice screen, sorry... cancelled the order just before it shipped. Ordered a 119" 16:9 Da-lite High Power screen instead as the Optoma HD33 I have (replaced my Panasonic PT-AE4000U) needs the extra gain, especially for 3D. If Monoprice had a higher gain fixed screen with masking, I'd get it.


Re: cover art, gave that up long ago







. I use a Windows Home Server to rip/store all my movies, then use Boxee Box and PopBox to access them. Using Ember Media Manager ('Revisited' edition), you can get exactly the posters, fanart and metadata you want, then get a nice movie/TV jukebox on your player. Much better than physical tapes, discs, whatever







.


----------



## boarder1995

I'm giving their ceiling recessed tab tensioned 106" grey screen a try. Arrives today! It'll get an image from the Epson 8350 I just picked up Tuesday. Setup is in a multipurpose living room with windows that I'll blackout and a room entrance opening that'll remain open, but most viewing will take place at night. I'll report with results, but I have no prior projector experience at my house, so my feedback may be limited.


----------



## mbroder

Just ordered the 106" hd white multi format screen. It was difficult to get past the $135 shipping charge, but I bit the bullet...I would have preferred them lying to me and charged me $100 more for the screen and $35 for shipping










I'll post my impressions next week.


----------



## slybarman

Coolio - photos too. ;-)


----------



## mbroder

So, I finally got my 106" multi format screen up yesterday. No time for a detailed review yet so I'll just say that overall I love it!! Getting there wasn't so easy. I'd give the instruction manual a D- but it's not exactly rocket science so I figured it out. I'll give a more detailed review with some pics later.


Totally worth the price even with the shipping charges!!


----------



## slybarman

Sounds good.


----------



## JamesVG81

Can't wait to see your review and some more pictures. Not sure if i want to get this or a 2:35 screen since I'm getting the new jvc dla-rs45.


----------



## mbroder

So here are my thoughts on the Monoprice 106" HDwhite multi format screen. It arrived very well packaged. Double boxed with lots of dense foam. Took about 30 minutes just to get everything unwrapped. Instructions were a joke. I did the exact same thing Nathan did and had to build it twice. The construction, however was no joke. It is heavy, everything fit perfectly, the tensioning system worked well. I did have to drill some extra holes at the ends of the hanging bracket as mentioned in one of Nathan's posts. No problem though.


I think it looks fantastic. 4" rails covered in velvet and so is the masking system. The matte white screen is uniform and has no problems. I have had a DIY 92" screen painted with Silverscreen paint for the past 7 years. I was afraid that my black levels would suffer by going to the matte white, but suprisingly, the screen is much brighter on bright scenes and the blacks still look great. Perhaps it's the perceived contrast boost with the wide black borders and especially the masked 2.35:1 makes a huge difference in visual contrast. My projector is a Sharp xvz12000mkII.


Highly recommended!


Sorry,Pics are from an iphone

Attachment 224429


----------



## JamesVG81

Thats a really nice looking screen. I was thinking about getting a 2:35 screen but I might just get this as I watch alot of tv shows in hd. The masking system looks really nice. How far off the screen is the masking system when it's out ? Can you take a picture of how it meets the screen and how the frame meets the screen? Also I really like the look of your speaker stands. Very nice setup.


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbroder* /forum/post/21036071
> 
> 
> So here are my thoughts on the Monoprice 106" HDwhite multi format screen. It arrived very well packaged. Double boxed with lots of dense foam. Took about 30 minutes just to get everything unwrapped. Instructions were a joke. I did the exact same thing Nathan did and had to build it twice. The construction, however was no joke. It is heavy, everything fit perfectly, the tensioning system worked well. I did have to drill some extra holes at the ends of the hanging bracket as mentioned in one of Nathan's posts. No problem though.
> 
> 
> I think it looks fantastic. 4" rails covered in velvet and so is the masking system. The matte white screen is uniform and has no problems. I have had a DIY 92" screen painted with Silverscreen paint for the past 7 years. I was afraid that my black levels would suffer by going to the matte white, but suprisingly, the screen is much brighter on bright scenes and the blacks still look great. Perhaps it's the perceived contrast boost with the wide black borders and especially the masked 2.35:1 makes a huge difference in visual contrast. My projector is a Sharp xvz12000mkII.
> 
> 
> Highly recommended!
> 
> 
> Sorry,Pics are from an iphone
> 
> Attachment 224429



Good information. Thank you. Too bad the instructions are crap, do they at least have decent diagrams? Is the mounting a french cleat type of system? Would you say the screen gain is accurate at 1:1?


----------



## mbroder

I didn't measure it but it looks like the slot for the masking is about a quarter inch from the screen

Attachment 224455


----------



## Nathan_R

In retrospect, I wish I had gone with the matte white screen, too. I'm curious if my vertical bands are a result of the gray paint/material being improperly applied. I may attempt to clean the material at some point. Still, it's really only noticeable on all-white images (which made watching The Thing last night a little awkward).


As far as the instructions go, all I can say is just don't overtighten the screws the first time you build it because you're undoubtedly going to rebuild it once you discover what some of those mystery pieces in the box are actually supposed to do (most notably the mask parts).


----------



## JamesVG81

Yea think I'm going to have to pick this up. Whats your seating distance from the screen ? (Nathan_R and mborder) Since your both using the 106inch. My room is going to be 20x12. I'm thinking the 120inch might be a little to big for my room. Be sitting about 10 feet from the screen. Thanks


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesVG81* /forum/post/21037216
> 
> 
> Yea think I'm going to have to pick this up. Whats your seating distance from the screen ? (Nathan_R and mborder) Since your both using the 106inch. My room is going to be 20x12. I'm thinking the 120inch might be a little to big for my room. Be sitting about 10 feet from the screen. Thanks



I think 120 will be too big for that distance. I currently have 120" @ 14'. I would not want to be too much closer than that.


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nathan_R* /forum/post/21037177
> 
> 
> In retrospect, I wish I had gone with the matte white screen, too. I'm curious if my vertical bands are a result of the gray paint/material being improperly applied. I may attempt to clean the material at some point. Still, it's really only noticeable on all-white images (which made watching The Thing last night a little awkward).



I wonder if you could buy just the screen material from the manufacturer of the screens (grandview?) and swap it out.


----------



## JamesVG81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slybarman* /forum/post/21037238
> 
> 
> I think 120 will be too big for that distance. I currently have 120" @ 14'. I would not want to be too much closer than that.



Thanks I do have 2 rows of seating one at 10' and then next at 14' ish . I'm still building the room. Have them coming out to put carpet in today.


----------



## Nathan_R

I have one row of seating and I'm either 11 or 13 ft back-- I can't remember what my last re-arrangement of everything was.


----------



## JamesVG81

Sounds like the 106 inch should work fine then. Thanks


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesVG81* /forum/post/21037368
> 
> 
> Thanks I do have 2 rows of seating one at 10' and then next at 14' ish . I'm still building the room. Have them coming out to put carpet in today.



It is a matter of personal preference of course, but I find that if you over-fill the field of view, it is hard on the eyes and brain to absorb all of what is going on in the picture.


----------



## mbroder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesVG81* /forum/post/21036736
> 
> 
> Thats a really nice looking screen. I was thinking about getting a 2:35 screen but I might just get this as I watch alot of tv shows in hd. The masking system looks really nice. How far off the screen is the masking system when it's out ? Can you take a picture of how it meets the screen and how the frame meets the screen? Also I really like the look of your speaker stands. Very nice setup.



Thanks, the speaker stands are a direct result of being married


----------



## mbroder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nathan_R* /forum/post/21037177
> 
> 
> In retrospect, I wish I had gone with the matte white screen, too. I'm curious if my vertical bands are a result of the gray paint/material being improperly applied. I may attempt to clean the material at some point. Still, it's really only noticeable on all-white images (which made watching The Thing last night a little awkward).
> 
> 
> As far as the instructions go, all I can say is just don't overtighten the screws the first time you build it because you're undoubtedly going to rebuild it once you discover what some of those mystery pieces in the box are actually supposed to do (most notably the mask parts).



I'm really happy with the matte white screen. A couple of years ago, I bought a Dalite HiPower screen based on numerous recommendations...I hated it!! The black levels weren't acceptable to me and I hated that the image was different at every seating position in the room. So it was sent back and I stuck with my DIY for a while longer.


There were a few ripples and imperfections in the screen when I first installed it, but they were gone by the next day. The vinyl smell is mostly gone too.










As for the instructions, they were obviously written by someone that uses English as a second language. Monoprice should probably invest a little money in hiring a technical writer to rewrite everything that they distribute. I doubt they would have to raise their prices too much and it would make things a whole lot better...


Fortunately, rebuilding it the second time, once I knew what to do, only took about 10 minutes.


----------



## mbroder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slybarman* /forum/post/21036996
> 
> 
> Good information. Thank you. Too bad the instructions are crap, do they at least have decent diagrams? Is the mounting a french cleat type of system? Would you say the screen gain is accurate at 1:1?



Yes, the mounting is a french cleat type. Other than having to drill a couple extra holes, it was very easy. I really didn't have to even measure anything. I just eyeballed it and used a level (my pj has vertical lens shift). The bottom cleat is strapped to the top cleat with some fake leather straps that hang at just the right distance apart, so you just pull it taught, put in the center screw, then use a level to be sure before screwing the rest of it down. It took 5 minutes. It was very easy to slide the screen horizontally into position and then just tighten the knobs on the bottom.


Couldn't tell you if 1.1 gain is accurate, but it is significantly brighter than my DIY light gray screen ( For what it's worth)...


----------



## rakstr

Great thread here folks.


I'm on the edge of making some purchases. The Epson 8350 is on the top of my list and I've determined I want one of the Monoprice 106" screens. The room is for TV, Gaming, and movies, DVD and BRay. Room will be dedicated, no windows, with first seating row of 2 at 10 feet and row of 4 seats 6 inches up and behind. Relatively small room with only 8' ceiling.


I'll have the projector ceiling mounted at the exact "no-zoom" throw distance for the projector to produce a full 106" diagonal picture, no left-right shift. The top of the screen will be 9" below the lowest point of the projector (inverted top) so there will be up-down shift.


I've gone back and forth on gray versus white and NOW I've read ALL this information on the screens with the built in mask for 2:35:1 viewing. Is the reflection from the top/bottom black bars for 2:35 format really worth the roughly $150 in price? I know, worth is relative!!!!


So, gray, white, mask, no mask ??????? THANKS in advance


----------



## JamesVG81

I say white With masking. If you look around evey one is trying to make masking bars. So why not just buy the sreen with them built in. I'm also picking up the 106 inch..


----------



## rakstr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesVG81* /forum/post/21055902
> 
> 
> I say white With masking. If you look around evey one is trying to make masking bars. So why not just buy the sreen with them built in. I'm also picking up the 106 inch..



If I go with mask, I will. That was part of my question because the built in mask is roughly $150 extra.


----------



## mbroder

I absolutely love the masking! It makes a HUGE difference. Definitely worth the extra money. If I had a few thousand lying around, I'd love to have electric masking, but it's really only for the coolness of it. This screen totally does the job.


I really like the white screen with my pj. I'm not familiar with the epson.


----------



## ockevin

To those with the multi-format (masking) screens, does the pull latch centered on the masking bother you in any way? I know someone said it is undetectable in darkness, but it the photos it just sticks out to me, and I am wondering what your impressions are having lived with it for a while.


----------



## mbroder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ockevin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To those with the multi-format (masking) screens, does the pull latch centered on the masking bother you in any way? I know someone said it is undetectable in darkness, but it the photos it just sticks out to me, and I am wondering what your impressions are having lived with it for a while.



I don't notice it at when watching a blu ray movie at 2.35:1. I was was watching a letterbox movie on Netflix streaming the other day and realized it wasn't exactly 2.35:1. There was a little light spill onto the masking panels but they really do an amazing job of absorbing the light.


They absorb it so well, in fact, that when i hit the info button on my ps3 to see how much time was left in the blu ray I was watching, I couldn't see it ( info is outside of the letterbox bars).


----------



## ockevin

Mbroder,


Thanks for responding. I am specifically wondering about the centered pull latch that is used to raise the mask. Compared to their regular fixed screen, it seems to stick out visually in the pictures, not sure if it 'disappears' when the room is dark. Does it ever bother you, does light spill light it up? Also, someone mention they could add a hook to adjust the height of the masks, to set at 2.4 for instance, is it possible? Final question, I believe the screen is attached on top and bottom by brackets and sits 2 inches off the wall. Is the bottom bracket needed, or could one just use a spacer on the bottom instead of attaching; I have some paneling on the lower part or the wall and prefer to not attach through it. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## mbroder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ockevin* /forum/post/21109678
> 
> 
> Mbroder,
> 
> 
> Thanks for responding. I am specifically wondering about the centered pull latch that is used to raise the mask. Compared to their regular fixed screen, it seems to stick out visually in the pictures, not sure if it 'disappears' when the room is dark. Does it ever bother you, does light spill light it up? Also, someone mention they could add a hook to adjust the height of the masks, to set at 2.4 for instance, is it possible? Final question, I believe the screen is attached on top and bottom by brackets and sits 2 inches off the wall. Is the bottom bracket needed, or could one just use a spacer on the bottom instead of attaching; I have some paneling on the lower part or the wall and prefer to not attach through it. Thanks for all your help.



I guess if you are looking for it, you would notice it when there is light spill from a format that doesn't quite fit inside the masking. It doesn't bother me though. Like I posted above, 2.35:1 material fits within the masking so there is no light spill and I can't see the tab at all in a darkened room.


Yes, I think you can add some type of catch for other formats without too much trouble I would think.


With the bracket provided, I would definitely use the top and bottom brackets. If you wanted something stronger so you don't have to use the bottom, I think you can get some angle iron at home depot that would work well. If you get it, you'll figure it out


----------



## rakstr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ockevin* /forum/post/21109678
> 
> 
> Mbroder,
> 
> 
> Thanks for responding. I am specifically wondering about the centered pull latch that is used to raise the mask. Compared to their regular fixed screen, it seems to stick out visually in the pictures, not sure if it 'disappears' when the room is dark. Does it ever bother you, does light spill light it up? Also, someone mention they could add a hook to adjust the height of the masks, to set at 2.4 for instance, is it possible? Final question, I believe the screen is attached on top and bottom by brackets and sits 2 inches off the wall. Is the bottom bracket needed, or could one just use a spacer on the bottom instead of attaching; I have some paneling on the lower part or the wall and prefer to not attach through it. Thanks for all your help.



I would DEFINITELY use both brackets. There is also enough play with the thumb screws (which BTW secure the screen in place at the bottom) to give you a method to fix "plumb" should your wall be a bit "tilted". I was able to pull one side forward and the other push back to get the screen perfectly level and plumb on all 3 axis!


----------



## ockevin

Thanks again Mbroder. Looking at the picture, the latch and the monoprice logo bother me. I worry about seeing them even without using the masks at 16:9, and the non-mask models look 'cleaner' without the latch. But your experience convinces me that those are not noticeable with lights out in true operation. Thanks for pushing me over the top, I am going for it.


----------



## rakstr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ockevin* /forum/post/21109911
> 
> 
> Thanks again Mbroder. Looking at the picture, the latch and the monoprice logo bother me. I worry about seeing them even without using the masks at 16:9, and the non-mask models look 'cleaner' without the latch. But your experience convinces me that those are not noticeable with lights out in true operation. Thanks for pushing me over the top, I am going for it.



All is virtually invisible!


----------



## ockevin

Rakstr,


About the brackets, I think I get it and I believe I have a solution to my situation. Also thanks for your input on the latch, it is stuck in my head, but I know once I have the lights out, I shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ockevin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know once I have the lights out, I shouldn't have a problem.



. . . That's what she said? ;-)


----------



## rakstr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ockevin* /forum/post/21110038
> 
> 
> Rakstr,
> 
> 
> About the brackets, I think I get it and I believe I have a solution to my situation. Also thanks for your input on the latch, it is stuck in my head, but I know once I have the lights out, I shouldn't have a problem.



If you decide to do something different for the bottom, use the intended bottom bracket on the top. You'll know why I say this when you see the parts. The top is a length of flat aluminum with a notch to "hang" the top of the screen, the bottom is angle aluminum to sit the screen ON. The reson for the long brackets is so you can get them secured to wall studs and allow you to position the screen left and right such that the mounts on the screen don't have to perfectly align. They are only a couple inches wide. IMHO, make sure you get this thing secured or your asking for problems.


----------



## Nathan_R

For what it's worth, in my photos of the latch/logo, I had to crank up the contrast and brightness to insane levels in order to get them to show up at all in pictures. So mine are a terrible representation of reality.


----------



## JamesVG81

The 106 inch is on back order. Alot of people must be picking this up.


----------



## Cholan

Hi, pls check you pm.

thanks


----------



## ttusqrl

Yeah, I'm waiting for it to come off too so I can order one. I'm tempted to grab the 120" but I think it will be too big for a 20' room


----------



## fitbrit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ttusqrl* /forum/post/21167912
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm waiting for it to come off too so I can order one. I'm tempted to grab the 120" but I think it will be too big for a 20' room



No way. I have a 120" in a 16.5' room with the front row about 10' from the screen. Noone has EVER complained that the screen is too big.


----------



## slybarman

Well, just to give an opposing point of view:


I have 120" @ 14' seating and it is fine, but I would not want to be closer than that.


----------



## cstmstyle

Could someone provide the overall dimensions in inches of the outside frame for the 106" and 120" screen. The site is not very clear to me if they are providing the screen measurements or the overall measurements.


----------



## rakstr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cstmstyle* /forum/post/21178503
> 
> 
> Could someone provide the overall dimensions in inches of the outside frame for the 106" and 120" screen. The site is not very clear to me if they are providing the screen measurements or the overall measurements.



Well you didn't clearly say which 106 or 120 inch screen but their website does provide information on the sizes of the viewing area and the border. I'm not home to measure my 106 variable format screen but the numbers below seem to be what I remember. Add the border to the viewing area and you should get the overall. Use their online chat, I've always had good luck with them.


Variable format 106" screen [1520x2546]

Viewing Area: 1320mm Height x 2346mm Width to 998mm Height x 2346mm Width


Border Dimensions: 100mm Top x 100mm Bottom x 100mm Left x 100mm Right


Total Screen Length: 2546mm
Fixed format 106" screen [1480x2506]

Viewing Area: 1320mm Height x 2346mm Width


Border Dimensions: 80mm Top x 80mm Bottom x 80mm Left x 80mm Right


Total Screen Length: 2506mm


----------



## mbroder

106 multi format is 101 1/2" x 64" to the outside edges


----------



## Droid6

I ordered the 120" multi-format screen over the weekend and I should get it this week sometime. After I give it a few days to stretch I'll calibrate it with my Epson 8350 with my colorimeter and post my results here so those with a similar setup to me have some baseline settings to work with.


----------



## JamesVG81

I think I'm going to have to wait till the 106 comes in stock. I belive the 120 will be to big for my 20x12 room. Sitting 10 feet back on the front row.


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Droid6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I ordered the 120" multi-format screen over the weekend and I should get it this week sometime. After I give it a few days to stretch I'll calibrate it with my Epson 8350 with my colorimeter and post my results here so those with a similar setup to me have some baseline settings to work with.



Did you get grey or white?


----------



## Droid6

White.


----------



## slybarman

Thank you. What are your seating and throw distances? I am currently using an 8350 to throw 120" from 14.5 feet with seating at 14'. I am thinking of dropping to 106 when I get the multi format screen.


----------



## Droid6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slybarman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you. What are your seating and throw distances? I am currently using an 8350 to throw 120" from 14.5 feet with seating at 14'. I am thinking of dropping to 106 when I get the multi format screen.



I sit anywhere from 9-16' away from the screen and my throw distance is 12'. If you're worried about not being bright enough I would definitely move the projector up a few feet rather than go smaller. The extra brightness you make up by going smaller can will be made by staying big and moving the projector closer.


----------



## slybarman

I had considered doing that, but I have it on a down pole (ceiling mount) and I was concerned that it would be distracting if I moved it forward of the seating.


----------



## Droid6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slybarman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had considered doing that, but I have it on a down pole (ceiling mount) and I was concerned that it would be distracting if I moved it forward of the seating.



How low is it? Mine is about 4' in front of me and I never pay attention to it.


----------



## slybarman

I remembered also after typing my last reply, that I had my previous projector professionally calibrated and at the time the guy figured out how many more lumens I would have ended up with by moving the projector ahead a couple of feet (from 14' to 12' I think it was) and we basically figured out it wasn't worth the effort.


I may still consider it though when I hang the new screen since I will be doing some work on the room anyway.


----------



## Droid6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slybarman* /forum/post/21180857
> 
> 
> I remembered also after typing my last reply, that I had my previous projector professionally calibrated and at the time the guy figured out how many more lumens I would have ended up with by moving the projector ahead a couple of feet (from 14' to 12' I think it was) and we basically figured out it wasn't worth the effort.
> 
> 
> I may still consider it though when I hang the new screen since I will be doing some work on the room anyway.



The calculator on Projector Central says there is a 5fL gain for 2 feet of distance. They calculate a 1fL gain buy leaving your projector at 14' and going down to a 106" screen. Now going 106" and moving your projector to 10.5' will net you a 13fL gain.


Just a little info to help your decision.


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Droid6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The calculator on Projector Central says there is a 5fL gain for 2 feet of distance. They calculate a 1fL gain buy leaving your projector at 14' and going down to a 106" screen. Now going 106" and moving your projector to 10.5' will net you a 13fL gain.
> 
> 
> Just a little info to help your decision.



Those are useful. Thank you.


----------



## cstmstyle

Thanks for the measurements and yes I meant the multi-format fixed screen.


----------



## Mkwillia

Ok, forgive me if this question is dumb but I am a novice at this but I am getting ready to take the jump into the Home Theater realm.


If I am looking at the picture of these screens correctly it seem the multi-format screens are masking from the top and bottom but from every demo I've seen, when changing from 16:9 to 2:35, it happens from the sides. Am I missing something? With these screens are you using an anamorphic lens. Please set me straight. Thanks,


Mike


----------



## slybarman

When you watch a movie in 2.35:1 on a 16:9 screen, you get the black letterbox bars on the top and the bottom of the picture. So, these screens do mask the top and bottom.


Are you thinking of standard definition TV? That is 4:3 and will give letterbox bars on the sides.


----------



## Mkwillia

Sly,

1st - Thanks for getting back to me


2nd - No, I'm not talking about viewing 4:3 content, but I was confused. When you go to see these eloborate demos at the stores and they talk about screen masking, they have thes elaborate systems that curtain or cover up the extra length of the screens when viewing a 4:3 -> 16:9 on a 2:35 screen. The height doesn't change as much. I guess there is a fair amount of zoom to get rid of the black bars well. (I guess using the projector functionality along with the anamorphic lens accomplishes that)


I guess these screens just hide the black bars? No lens needed?


----------



## mbroder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mkwillia* /forum/post/21194854
> 
> 
> Sly,
> 
> 1st - Thanks for getting back to me
> 
> 
> 2nd - No, I'm not talking about viewing 4:3 content, but I was confused. When you go to see these eloborate demos at the stores and they talk about screen masking, they have thes elaborate systems that curtain or cover up the extra length of the screens when viewing a 4:3 -> 16:9 on a 2:35 screen. The height doesn't change as much. I guess there is a fair amount of zoom to get rid of the black bars well. (I guess using the projector functionality along with the anamorphic lens accomplishes that)
> 
> 
> I guess these screens just hide the black bars? No lens needed?



Yes, this screen is designed for a projector without an anamorphic lens. The demos that you must have seen are a "constant height" setup with an anamorphic lens. That kind of setup can be VERY expensive with some lenses costing over $10 grand.


The Monoprice multi format screen masks the black bars that you see with letterbox (2.35:1) material on a standard 16:9 projected image. It really make the image pop without the added expense. The width stays the same, the height of the the image changes and the black bars are masked. No need to zoom or do anything with the projector. Super easy to use.


I'm really enjoying mine!


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mkwillia* /forum/post/21194854
> 
> 
> Sly,
> 
> 1st - Thanks for getting back to me
> 
> 
> 2nd - No, I'm not talking about viewing 4:3 content, but I was confused. When you go to see these eloborate demos at the stores and they talk about screen masking, they have thes elaborate systems that curtain or cover up the extra length of the screens when viewing a 4:3 -> 16:9 on a 2:35 screen. The height doesn't change as much. I guess there is a fair amount of zoom to get rid of the black bars well. (I guess using the projector functionality along with the anamorphic lens accomplishes that)
> 
> 
> I guess these screens just hide the black bars? No lens needed?



LOL - what you are describing sounds so fancy . . . I have never seen one. Just as well, this way I don't have to wish I could afford it.


----------



## JamesVG81

I have seen one and its sexy lol.. has masking bars top and bottom as well as left and right. All remote controled. Belive the one I saw was in the 6 to 8k range. But really nice.


----------



## ianick

I will be taking delivery of the tab-tensioned 106" screen today. It will mate with the Epson 8350 I installed on Wednesday. I'm really excited to see how it performs. My first projector setup. It already looks amazing on my flat tan wall. Can't wait to see it on a screen.


Anyone else have a tab-tensioned screen? How do you like it?


----------



## tralerprktrash

i got the 133" fixed frame grey one and I love it. I have it paired with an Epson 8345


----------



## ttusqrl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesVG81* /forum/post/21179258
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to have to wait till the 106 comes in stock. I belive the 120 will be to big for my 20x12 room. Sitting 10 feet back on the front row.



You and I have the exact same setup almost.


My room is 19.5' L x 14' W with seating at 18' and 10.5'


I'm scared to put at 120" in with that close of front row seating. I'm afraid it will be too big for the brain to interpret, and then even worse with 3D because the glasses frames will cover part of the image from being too close.


This will be paired with my new Panny AE7000U.


Thoughts/opinions are welcome!


----------



## slybarman

When I was setting my room up, I used painters masking tape and laid out the screen dimensions on the bare wall and projected the image on the bare wall to those dimensions to make sure I liked the image size. Of course, you could do the same with just a tape measure and skip the masking tape, but for me it was helpful to visualize and plan everything.


Put up a 120" image and try it @10'. Personally, I think it is overload, but you may like it.


----------



## ockevin

I just purchased and installed the 120" multi-format white (7969). I came from a Dalite model C pulldown, and I am really pleased with the resulting improvements. I want to thank mbroder and rakstr for helping me make the decision.


----------



## mbroder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ockevin* /forum/post/21241368
> 
> 
> I just purchased and installed the 120" multi-format white (7969). I came from a Dalite model C pulldown, and I am really pleased with the resulting improvements. I want to thank mbroder and rakstr for helping me make the decision.



Awesome! Glad to help. You should do a full review. It's always good to see multiple opinions.


----------



## Droid6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ockevin* /forum/post/21241368
> 
> 
> I just purchased and installed the 120" multi-format white (7969). I came from a Dalite model C pulldown, and I am really pleased with the resulting improvements. I want to thank mbroder and rakstr for helping me make the decision.



I should be getting the same screen this Wednesday. I can't wait.


----------



## ockevin

Here is my experience. Assembly was pretty easy. I had read comments about the lack of good instructions, so I was careful to line up and attach the adjustable masking pieces at the appropriate time. A friend and myself completed assembly in under 2 hours. I noticed that the packaging had left some imprints in the material. I did some research and found that shooting some steam at it from a distance and then brushing the material removed these imprints. It took about an hour to get the mounting brackets hung straight, and then it was up.

I had never been bothered by the waves in my previous pull down, but now I see the difference in having a truly flat screen. It appears brighter, though both materials were rated about 1.0 gain. I believe that is from the larger, light absorbing borders. The adjustable masks make all the difference in the world on cinema aspect ratio material, and I would highly recommend to anyone considering. All hail Monoprice.


----------



## slybarman

Thanks for sharing your experience. Sounds like another happy customer.


----------



## Droid6

Got my screen today. I will post a full review when I get in front of my computer. My initial reaction is a thumbs up!


----------



## AVS66

The 106" is always OOS. Is that really many people buying?


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Droid6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got my screen today. I will post a full review when I get in front of my computer. My initial reaction is a thumbs up!



Cool.


----------



## JamesVG81

I had planned on getting the 106 inch but since I have my projector. I'm shooting a 120 inch sized image on the wall and love it. Can't wait to see how the image looks with masking.


----------



## Droid6

I promised a review so here it is.


I'll start with the installation. The box came UPS freight but to avoid waiting until after the holiday weekend to receive it I went to the freight center and picked it up on Wednesday and the box was in good condition when I received it. The box was about 10' long and barely fit in my mini-van but after shuffling the kids around and angling it just right I got it in with the hatch shut. The box and all its contents weighed about 100lb. but I think the packaging itself weighed 30-40lb. by itself so the screen after assembly, while still pretty heavy, doesn't weigh 100lb. The install was pretty straight forward and easy (although as noted by everyone else there is a step that is pretty vague that may cause a little trouble if you skip it). I had a few issues that I would consider to be negatives about installation: The first is when I was putting everything together a screw fell out of the top and bottom of the screen where the masking material is stored. I'm going to assume that the were probably dropped in there during factory assembly because they look like the same screws from another part of the frame and there doesn't seem to be any issues with the masking system. The second issue I had was the metal poles that you route through the screen to connect it to the frame with springs were a little long and overlapped which like the first issue is just a minor annoyance and doesn't seem to affect the performance of the screen. The third issue I had was with the mounting system. I don't mind the screen being a few inches off the wall but my projector was already mounted for a screen that was nearly flush with the wall. The problem I had was that I didn't leave a lot of play for zooming with my projector and was on the very edge of having to move my projector to compensate for the screen being ~3" closer to the projector.


Now I'll talk about the performance of the screen. I've played the screen shuffle for the last few months and figured I was just too poor to have a nice screen. I started with a 92" Elite Cinewhite screen that I had for about 6 months before (oddly enough) my wife said it was too small. I started the hunt and decided to go with a Favi 120" electric screen. I got it and I couldn't live with the uneven brightness from the waves and impressions from being rolled and unrolled so it went back to Amazon. So next I went with a 120" Elite Cinewhite screen but that thing was a sparkly hot-spotting POS. Back it went. So now I was a little depressed about my choices at $300 so I decided to bite the bullet and spend some more money. I started looking for screens that wouldn't hot-spot and the cheapest I could find was ~$1300 which made me feel more depressed and poor. The Mono-price screen was always on the radar but I was nervous about the screen material because of the experience I had with the Elite and Favi but after giving up on getting a good screen material i just decided at least I'd have a sweet masking system if I went with the Mono-price. So why the paragraph about my experience with crappy screens and the resulting depression that almost sent me into a spiral of picketing outside businesses of anyone more monetarily successful than me? So you know I have a point of reference when I give an opinion on the screen material of course.


I'm happy to report that the screen material performs very well. There is no hot-spotting or sparkles at all and with an all black image projected the image looks evenly lit. The texture of the screen isn't glass flat but I can't complain about the sharpness of the image. The masking system works great. Although there is a method to pulling it up and latching it, it goes up smooth and nearly effortlessly. Having the nice wide masking around all edges cannot be understated either. This screen makes me feel like I finally have a true home theater.


I rate this screen:


Price: A

Performance: B+

Performance for the price (value): A+


I'll post pictures and calibration settings someday. Shoot any questions you have and I'll answer them the best I can.


----------



## psgcdn

Too bad they don't ship screens to Canada...


----------



## Droid6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psgcdn* /forum/post/21261450
> 
> 
> Too bad they don't ship screens to Canada...



Grandview, the company that manufactures these screens is in Canada. Look them up and give them a call.


----------



## slybarman

Thanks for the review Droid - good information. I started doing the prep work today for switching my screen out, but it will be another week before I am ready to order it.


----------



## Brajesh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ockevin* /forum/post/21241368
> 
> 
> I just purchased and installed the 120" multi-format white (7969). I came from a Dalite model C pulldown, and I am really pleased with the resulting improvements. I want to thank mbroder and rakstr for helping me make the decision.



What kind of Dalite did you 'upgrade' from? Was it a high power? I have a 119" high power pulldown and it's great... except for one big annoyance: waves







. I'm thinking about getting a 120" multi-format Monoprice white, but wondering about brightness. Going from a 2.4 gain to a 1.0 gain, umm, I don't know. I have the Optoma HD33 PJ and watch quite a bit of 3D, so that's my concern.


Also, with regard to the masking, does it accomodate for 2.35:1 max? or 2.40:1? or more... like 'Ben Hur' 2.76:1?


----------



## mbroder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brajesh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What kind of Dalite did you 'upgrade' from? Was it a high power? I have a 119" high power pulldown and it's great... except for one big annoyance: waves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm thinking about getting a 120" multi-format Monoprice white, but wondering about brightness. Going from a 2.4 gain to a 1.0 gain, umm, I don't know. I have the Optoma HD33 PJ and watch quite a bit of 3D, so that's my concern.
> 
> 
> Also, with regard to the masking, does it accomodate for 2.35:1 max? or 2.40:1? or more... like 'Ben Hur' 2.76:1?



I'm not sure about 2.76:1, but the masks will definitely extend farther than 2.35:1. You just need to add some more hooks to attach the mask.


----------



## slybarman

Could anyone who already got the multi-format screen please scan and post the manual so I could get an idea of the assembly?


----------



## greddy09sc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Droid6* /forum/post/21261105
> 
> 
> I promised a review so here it is.
> 
> 
> I'll start with the installation. The box came UPS freight but to avoid waiting until after the holiday weekend to receive it I went to the freight center and picked it up on Wednesday and the box was in good condition when I received it. The box was about 10' long and barely fit in my mini-van but after shuffling the kids around and angling it just right I got it in with the hatch shut. The box and all its contents weighed about 100lb. but I think the packaging itself weighed 30-40lb. by itself so the screen after assembly, while still pretty heavy, doesn't weigh 100lb. The install was pretty straight forward and easy (although as noted by everyone else there is a step that is pretty vague that may cause a little trouble if you skip it). I had a few issues that I would consider to be negatives about installation: The first is when I was putting everything together a screw fell out of the top and bottom of the screen where the masking material is stored. I'm going to assume that the were probably dropped in there during factory assembly because they look like the same screws from another part of the frame and there doesn't seem to be any issues with the masking system. The second issue I had was the metal poles that you route through the screen to connect it to the frame with springs were a little long and overlapped which like the first issue is just a minor annoyance and doesn't seem to affect the performance of the screen. The third issue I had was with the mounting system. I don't mind the screen being a few inches off the wall but my projector was already mounted for a screen that was nearly flush with the wall. The problem I had was that I didn't leave a lot of play for zooming with my projector and was on the very edge of having to move my projector to compensate for the screen being ~3" closer to the projector.
> 
> 
> Now I'll talk about the performance of the screen. I've played the screen shuffle for the last few months and figured I was just too poor to have a nice screen. I started with a 92" Elite Cinewhite screen that I had for about 6 months before (oddly enough) my wife said it was too small. I started the hunt and decided to go with a Favi 120" electric screen. I got it and I couldn't live with the uneven brightness from the waves and impressions from being rolled and unrolled so it went back to Amazon. So next I went with a 120" Elite Cinewhite screen but that thing was a sparkly hot-spotting POS. Back it went. So now I was a little depressed about my choices at $300 so I decided to bite the bullet and spend some more money. I started looking for screens that wouldn't hot-spot and the cheapest I could find was ~$1300 which made me feel more depressed and poor. The Mono-price screen was always on the radar but I was nervous about the screen material because of the experience I had with the Elite and Favi but after giving up on getting a good screen material i just decided at least I'd have a sweet masking system if I went with the Mono-price. So why the paragraph about my experience with crappy screens and the resulting depression that almost sent me into a spiral of picketing outside businesses of anyone more monetarily successful than me? So you know I have a point of reference when I give an opinion on the screen material of course.
> 
> 
> I'm happy to report that the screen material performs very well. There is no hot-spotting or sparkles at all and with an all black image projected the image looks evenly lit. The texture of the screen isn't glass flat but I can't complain about the sharpness of the image. The masking system works great. Although there is a method to pulling it up and latching it, it goes up smooth and nearly effortlessly. Having the nice wide masking around all edges cannot be understated either. This screen makes me feel like I finally have a true home theater.
> 
> 
> I rate this screen:
> 
> 
> Price: A
> 
> Performance: B+
> 
> Performance for the price (value): A+
> 
> 
> I'll post pictures and calibration settings someday. Shoot any questions you have and I'll answer them the best I can.



Nice review Droid.


I myself have been eyeing the monoprice screen 133in matte grey for over 6 months now. I'm just scared to pull the trigger just because it's 'monoprice'. I can get a Elite screen from a different website for only $200 more but still being cheap here about getting the monoprice instead. Reading this thread is gearing me towards getting it. I've been using the wall for 6 months. As you can see, i'm not in a rush to buy. Just waiting for the right price and right screen.


----------



## ockevin

Brajesh,


I came from matte white. I have never been a fan of high power due to the limited viewing cone. I understand your concern in loss of brightness. I will say this screen appears brighter than dalite matte white. I believe the wider, light absorbing border helps a lot on that. In addition the effect the masking has on cinematic material is profound, and as has been stated, one could add additional hooks to go beyond 2.35:1.


----------



## jbrown15




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greddy09sc* /forum/post/21270814
> 
> 
> Nice review Droid.
> 
> 
> I myself have been eyeing the monoprice screen 133in matte grey for over 6 months now. I'm just scared to pull the trigger just because it's 'monoprice'. I can get a Elite screen from a different website for only $200 more but still being cheap here about getting the monoprice instead. Reading this thread is gearing me towards getting it. I've been using the wall for 6 months. As you can see, i'm not in a rush to buy. Just waiting for the right price and right screen.



I know of two different places that have stopped carrying Elite screens because of quality issues with their fixed frame screens. Both still sell Grandview screens and love them. If monoprice's screens are made by Grandview screens I wouldn't be scared to pull the trigger on one. I have a 112" Grandview shipping with my JVC RS45 as soon as it's ready to go.


----------



## rakstr

I LOVE my monoprice variable format 106 (white in light controlled room). FULL DISCLOSURE, it's the first I've had beyond the screen on a stand for slides 50 years ago







I'm using a Epson 1350 at about 12'


----------



## slybarman

I ordered the 120" multi-format yesterday. I think I got the last one - it says out of stock now. I was not successful getting the assembly manual from anyone here, but monoprice was kind enough to email it to me. So, here it is for anyone else interested:

http://www.2shared.com/document/cFun...979707971.html 


.


----------



## trgraphics

Has anyone tried to add motors to the masking system. I just ordered the 106" grey and enjoy tinkering, but the manual is very vague as to how the masking system works.


----------



## slybarman

Yeah - best I can gather from the directions, the masking system is pre-assembled into the upper and lower frame bars.


----------



## Socal Rich

I'm almost ready to pull the trigger on one of these screens.


I'm thinking of one of these: (106' Grey)
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


Front row seating (11 ft from screen)

Second row seating (16 ft from screen)


Or do you guys think a 120' would be better?


----------



## JamesVG81

I had originaly thought a 106 would be enough for me. Then I bought the projector and just shot it on the wall. I have the same sitting as you and I would go 120. Even my wife likes it at 120. She said 106 was way to small.


----------



## Earl H

Just purchased a Monprice 133" Fixed Grey Screen to go with my Epson 3010 and later my 6010. They shipped fast. The assembly and install went without a hitch. The quality is pretty goood. the picture looks great. My only complaint is their shipping cost...they are 2-3X more than everyone elses! I needed to order another screen ~ 106", but just couldn't overpay for shipping again. Hoping my gamble with the other vendor pays off.


----------



## Socal Rich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesVG81* /forum/post/21295602
> 
> 
> I had originaly thought a 106 would be enough for me. Then I bought the projector and just shot it on the wall. I have the same sitting as you and I would go 120. Even my wife likes it at 120. She said 106 was way to small.



Wow that's good to know and you might have just saved me from making bad decision. Thanks for the info.


----------



## JamesVG81

Yea I would always sagest shooting on a wall first to see what size you like. I just stuck mine on a latter and moved it back till I was happy with the size. Then messured what was on the wall. I really thought being that close to a 120 I would be moving my eye's around the screen alot but I'm really happy with the size.


----------



## Socal Rich

I'm now interested in the 2:35:1 aspect for an electric tensioned screen and I don't think Monoprice offers them in that configuration? Anyone know who has them/


----------



## mbroder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Earl H* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just purchased a Monprice 133" Fixed Grey Screen to go with my Epson 3010 and later my 6010. They shipped fast. The assembly and install went without a hitch. The quality is pretty goood. the picture looks great. My only complaint is their shipping cost...they are 2-3X more than everyone elses! I needed to order another screen ~ 106", but just couldn't overpay for shipping again. Hoping my gamble with the other vendor pays off.



The shipping is outrageous, but you have to look at the overall cost. The price for the screen you are getting is way under market rate. These screens are made by Grandview. If you were to purchase a Grandview screen elsewhere you would pay way more than the total of the screen and shipping from Monoprice.


----------



## Droid6

Natural

Brightness -11

Contrast 8

Color Saturation 0

Tint -2

Sharpness Advanced (All 4 Settings) 0

Abs. Color Temp. 6500K


Advanced...


Gamma Custom 0 -6 -7 -8 -7 -7 -7 -8 5


RGB

Offset R 6

Offset G 0

Offset B 23

Gain R -2

Gain G 0

Gain B -25


RGBCMY

R 0 -13 -7

G -37 -49 48

B -7 10 -6

C 0 -41 31

M -16 -9 -16

Y -3 -9 8


Power Consumption ECO

Auto Iris Normal


Signal [Advanced]

Noise Reduction Off

EPSON Super White Off

Overscan Off

HDMI Video Range Expanded


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Droid6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Natural
> 
> Brightness -11
> 
> Contrast 8
> 
> Color Saturation 0
> 
> Tint -2
> 
> Sharpness Advanced (All 4 Settings) 0
> 
> Abs. Color Temp. 6500K
> 
> 
> Advanced...
> 
> 
> Gamma Custom 0 -6 -7 -8 -7 -7 -7 -8 5
> 
> 
> RGB
> 
> Offset R 6
> 
> Offset G 0
> 
> Offset B 23
> 
> Gain R -2
> 
> Gain G 0
> 
> Gain B -25
> 
> 
> RGBCMY
> 
> R 0 -13 -7
> 
> G -37 -49 48
> 
> B -7 10 -6
> 
> C 0 -41 31
> 
> M -16 -9 -16
> 
> Y -3 -9 8
> 
> 
> Power Consumption ECO
> 
> Auto Iris Normal
> 
> 
> Signal [Advanced]
> 
> Noise Reduction Off
> 
> EPSON Super White Off
> 
> Overscan Off
> 
> HDMI Video Range Expanded



Why did you choose to start from natural on Eco? Did you use a tool for calibrating or eyeball it?


----------



## slybarman

The UPS tracking status for my screen says:


12/05/2011An incident has occurred which may result in a service delay


I don't like the sound of that at all.


----------



## Droid6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slybarman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you choose to start from natural on Eco? Did you use a tool for calibrating or eyeball it?



I used CalMan and a Chroma5 colorimeter, if anybody came at me with that many numbers and said they eyeballed it I would laugh my ass off. I used Natural because colors were more in tune than Cinema and Eco because the increase in brightness Normal gives isn't worth the noise.


----------



## slybarman

OK - thank you. This was an Epson 8350, right? I will give your settings a try when I get my screen. I do not know if Epsons have the same problem, but when I had a Panasonic projector (AX200) people who used Eco mode long-term ran into issues with the bulb flickering after some time.


Do you know how many lumens you were getting after calibration in this mode?


----------



## Droid6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slybarman* /forum/post/21302351
> 
> 
> OK - thank you. This was an Epson 8350, right? I will give your settings a try when I get my screen. I do not know if Epsons have the same problem, but when I had a Panasonic projector (AX200) people who used Eco mode long-term ran into issues with the bulb flickering after some time.
> 
> 
> Do you know how many lumens you were getting after calibration in this mode?



I haven't heard that about the Epson's and I didn't look at the lumens I was getting. I should have printed a report, maybe I'll go back and retake measurements and post a report but I can't promise anything.


----------



## Droid6

Oops... Brightness should be -11. slybarman can you change it in the post you quoted my settings so nobody gets the wrong information?


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Droid6* /forum/post/21302533
> 
> 
> I haven't heard that about the Epson's and I didn't look at the lumens I was getting. I should have printed a report, maybe I'll go back and retake measurements and post a report but I can't promise anything.



There are some reports in the 8350 thread of people getting flicker in prolonged eco mode use, but it seems to go away if the projector is run in normal mode for a few hours.


----------



## Droid6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slybarman* /forum/post/21303484
> 
> 
> There are some reports in the 8350 thread of people getting flicker in prolonged eco mode use, but it seems to go away if the projector is run in normal mode for a few hours.



I haven't had an issue yet. I think I have about 300 hours or so on my projector and it's always in Eco.


----------



## Gertjan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Droid6* /forum/post/21261105
> 
> 
> Shoot any questions you have and I'll answer them the best I can.



Thanks for posting up your experience and calibration details. I have an 8350 as well, and am contemplating what to do for a screen (DIY or buy one), so this is useful to me.


Q: Why did you choose a white screen vs a grey one? Do you think a grey one would or would not be suitable for this projector?


----------



## Droid6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gertjan* /forum/post/21304926
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting up your experience and calibration details. I have an 8350 as well, and am contemplating what to do for a screen (DIY or buy one), so this is useful to me.
> 
> 
> Q: Why did you choose a white screen vs a grey one? Do you think a grey one would or would not be suitable for this projector?



If you're going to go 120" then I would definitely not get a grey screen as the image will probably be too dim. At 100" or less I would say you could get away with a grey screen. Also consider what your viewing environment will be like. If your room can be light controlled and you have darker walls then white is your best bet.


----------



## Gertjan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Droid6* /forum/post/21305636
> 
> 
> If you're going to go 120" then I would definitely not get a grey screen as the image will probably be too dim. At 100" or less I would say you could get away with a grey screen. Also consider what your viewing environment will be like. If your room can be light controlled and you have darker walls then white is your best bet.



Room is light controlled, and i'll be painting the walls and ceiling a dark color. I can do a screen up to about 100". Just realized that 106" is the smallest fixed screen they have, and i don't think i have the space / throw distance to pull that off


----------



## Yonkers

I bought the 133" recessed, tab-tensioned white screen back in June. I was so excited to get it and then it came in a 12.5" box that was over 200 lbs. My brothers and I lugged it upstairs to my media room. And I got lazy and left it there since. lol

Five months later this past weekend I finally got around to mounting it. Had to cut through my ceiling sheetrock, etc. It was a lot bigger than I expected. The stats on the manual and website are either incorrect or I measured 10 times incorrectly. They say measure twice and cut once. I measured 10 times and still didn't cut wide enough. Once I got around to mounting it was still too wide. My room is 18'x12' and the top has some wood crown molding. The screen was so wide I actually had to cut an inch off my crown molding. So overall I would say it's about 11' 8" wide.

And with the screen so big I have to put my projector way, way back for it to project big enough to fill the screen. I'm still in the process of mounting my project (JVC RS40) but I did get a chance to watch Despicable Me last night. It looks great.

The box was missing the remote, the IR receiver, and a trigger cable. I called Monoprice and they issued an RMA... for the entire box. I told them it doesn't make sense to send a 12.5", 200lb box when all I need is 3 items but they told me to just take what I need and send it back. What?! lol I'm trying to contact their RMA department to resolve it.


----------



## slybarman

Screen arrived today. When you see the size of the box, it is not too hard to see why they charge $135 to ship it across the country. That does not seem outrageous.


----------



## slybarman

I am usually pretty good at following technical drawings, but I am having a tough time figuring out how the two plastic pieces of the masking mechanism are intended to lock together. Can anyone explain? I am afraid of breaking the plastic and so I do not want to force anything.


EDIT: Duh! Nevermind. I finally figured out that the plastic pieces in the top and bottom frame are only there for shipping and get removed for assembly.

.


----------



## mbroder

They insert into the mask. You have to insert them before tightening everything down or you end up building it twice. Just like Nathan and I did!


----------



## slybarman

Yessir. You are correct. Just for the benefit of the next person assembling one of these. The piece marked in the photo below (there are 4 of them total) gets removed before assembly. They have a sticker on them telling you this, but you cannot see the sticker until AFTER they have been removed! LOL.


BTW - I am thinking it might be wise to hold onto these in case one of the ones in the side bar should ever break - good to have a replacement.


.


----------



## slybarman

Ready to hang. Do wear safety glasses when attaching the springs that tension the screen. I had one pop off while I was adjusting the bar and it shot clear across the room. It could do some serious eyeball damage. There are some mild creases, etc in the screen, but hopefully they should come out under tension.


.

Attachment 230071


----------



## Droid6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slybarman* /forum/post/21318500
> 
> 
> Ready to hang.



About time!


----------



## mbroder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slybarman* /forum/post/21318500
> 
> 
> Ready to hang. Do wear safety glasses when attaching the springs that tension the screen. I had one pop off while I was adjusting the bar and it shot clear across the room. It could do some serious eyeball damage. There are some mild creases, etc in the screen, but hopefully they should come out under tension.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Attachment 230071



Good idea...that happened to me as well. I had a few minor creases as well, but they went away after a couple of days. I wasn't able to notice them under normal viewing conditions anyway.


Looking forward to your review


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Droid6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> About time!



LOL. Geez I thought 24 hrs from delivery was pretty good.


----------



## slybarman

Well hung.










Question - when you all retract the masking mechanism, do you find you have to push the top mask up by hand - or at least help it along? It seems like the upper spring isn't really enough to overcome gravity and unless I push it along, it won't go all the way up and the wire will snag itself.


----------



## Droid6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slybarman* /forum/post/21319360
> 
> 
> Question - when you all retract the masking mechanism, do you find you have to push the top mask up by hand - or at least help it along?



Yes, but it kind of worked itself out after using it of a little while and now it works like it should for me. BTW, that Monoprice sticker comes off pretty easily and with a little rubbing you can make the glue go away for the most part also.


----------



## slybarman

OK - thank you. Maybe mine will work itself in too then. It seems like the difference between 2.35:1 and 2.4:1 is pretty negligible. On the 120" screen, it seems like maybe. 1/2 -1/3" on both top and bottom. I am not sure if it is worth trying to add another stop to the masking.


----------



## mbroder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Droid6* /forum/post/21319563
> 
> 
> Yes, but it kind of worked itself out after using it of a little while and now it works like it should for me. BTW, that Monoprice sticker comes off pretty easily and with a little rubbing you can make the glue go away for the most part also.



Ditto! Mine works perfect now, but it needed some help at the beginning.


----------



## maestro20001

So annoyed that they won't ship them out of the states.


----------



## sdolen

Grandview offers a 92", please please please Monoprice, stock it!


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Droid6* /forum/post/21300137
> 
> 
> Natural
> 
> Brightness -11
> 
> Contrast 8
> 
> Color Saturation 0
> 
> Tint -2
> 
> Sharpness Advanced (All 4 Settings) 0
> 
> Abs. Color Temp. 6500K
> 
> 
> Advanced...
> 
> 
> Gamma Custom 0 -6 -7 -8 -7 -7 -7 -8 5
> 
> 
> RGB
> 
> Offset R 6
> 
> Offset G 0
> 
> Offset B 23
> 
> Gain R -2
> 
> Gain G 0
> 
> Gain B -25
> 
> 
> RGBCMY
> 
> R 0 -13 -7
> 
> G -37 -49 48
> 
> B -7 10 -6
> 
> C 0 -41 31
> 
> M -16 -9 -16
> 
> Y -3 -9 8
> 
> 
> Power Consumption ECO
> 
> Auto Iris Normal
> 
> 
> Signal [Advanced]
> 
> Noise Reduction Off
> 
> EPSON Super White Off
> 
> Overscan Off
> 
> HDMI Video Range Expanded



Droid:


Going through the settings above, I did not see a value for skin tone. Also, In the "Gamma Custom", is the last number +6 or -6?


Thanks.


----------



## slybarman

Here are a few screen shots. These are from my wife's little Canon point-n-shoot on a tripod.


.


----------



## Droid6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slybarman* /forum/post/21320846
> 
> 
> Droid:
> 
> 
> Going through the settings above, I did not see a value for skin tone. Also, In the "Gamma Custom", is the last number +6 or -6?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Skin tone is 0 and the last gamma point is +5.


----------



## slybarman

Roger that. Thanks.


----------



## trgraphics

slybarman, can you post an image with the masks down, to see the difference with an image projected.


My screen is being delivered today, but I got the grey 106" with masking.


----------



## slybarman

I can try to do that when I get home tonight. My co-worker (also a HT guy) asked the same thing this morning. I am not sure how well my wife's little camera will capture the difference, but we'll see.


----------



## slybarman

Hopefully these are large enough to see the detail, If not I can post links to the full-size images. These are the images exactly as they came off the camera, I did not try to tweak them. I believe this movie was in 2.4:1 as you can see about 1/2" of letterbox top and bottom. The picture definitely pops more without the big letterbox bars though. Of course, depending on how your computer monitor is adjusted, you may not see the letterboxing at all.










.


----------



## trgraphics

What projector are you using? Those images look nice.


----------



## slybarman

Epson 8350.


----------



## trgraphics

I assembled the screen and have it up on the wall. It was fairly simple to assemble and the screen has no imperfections or wrinkles, that I can see.


The masking system works smoothly. This is my first screen with masking and it truly makes a huge difference in perceived contrast since my room is not totally light controled, it's in my family room.


I bought the grey screen, I had a laminate screen before, Wilsonart dove grey,I believe. It appears to be brighter than the old screen with no hot spotting and very unifrom color and focus on my Benq W5000, soon to be the W7000. I can't see any texture on the screen and is smooth to the touch. It is a bit thin, but it stretches very flat with the small springs used to fix it to the frame.


Thanks to everyone in the thread for recommending this screen. I am very pleased with the screen and would recommend it highly.


----------



## slybarman

That is good news. Maybe the material for the grey is different than the white. I have some vertical banding in my material as Nathan did.


----------



## Droid6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slybarman* /forum/post/21331933
> 
> 
> I have some vertical banding in my material as Nathan did.



I do too. It wasn't too bad to start and it seems to be getting better as time goes on. I think the grey material would exasperate the issue a little more. I believe it comes from the material being rolled up so it should work itself out. I have considered using my wives hand held steam cleaner to see if that would help but I really only see when watching hockey when I'm looking for it so I'll probably just leave it be.


----------



## jedimastergrant

Can someone explain exactly how the mechanism for the masking system works? Is it a roll up contraption or are there removable panels or a slider thingy or what?


And has anyone attempted to make their own masking panels for the fixed frame screen?


Trying to decide if it is worth the approx $250 extra for the 120" version.


Is there a consensus on the grey fabric being worse than white for banding? I think I would be getting the white but if I had any noticeable banding it would probably be a deal breaker.


Thanks.


----------



## ttusqrl

YAY! I got an email yesterday saying the 120" multi-format came available. I ended up picking it up and it looks like I got the last one. Now I wait for it to get shipped...good thing I get a little break as the end of the year rolls around -- I can't wait to put this up!


----------



## trgraphics

Where on the screen are you guys seeing the vertical banding? I guess I was lucky with my grey screen, as I can't see any at all.


----------



## slybarman

I am going to try to capture a picture of it.


Has anyone approached either monoprice or Grandview about the the issue? If so, did they have any advice?


For me it is mainly in the center of the screen. I am leaning toward thining that the springs don't have quite enough tenion for the 120" screen. The horizontal distance across the screen in quite far. If it was not pulling tight enough that might account for the vertical bands. I may try a slightly heavier spring on the side bars. I believe my local Ace Hardware stocks springs.


----------



## trgraphics




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedimastergrant* /forum/post/21333184
> 
> 
> Can someone explain exactly how the mechanism for the masking system works? Is it a roll up contraption or are there removable panels or a slider thingy or what?



The upper and lower mask both have internal spring coils, it appears. The rail system they attach too also have internal spring coils inside the side rails in a small plastic box that can be removed, if needed. The wires from the side rails attach to plastic tabs that are fit inside ends of the mask bars. When you pull up the lower mask bar, the upper moves in unison. Mine is very accurate on the distance each travels.


I am trying to figure out a way to add an ir controlled electric motor to this since I watch cable, blu-ray and also surf the net from my htpc on my projector. It should not be that difficult to do since the sceen is a couple inches away from the wall with the hanging system they use. A tubular motor that is attached to the wire system behind the screen should work.


----------



## jbernardi

I'm waiting for Monoprice to tell me that a white 120" Multiformat screen is available for my Epson 9700UB.


----------



## slybarman

I tried to capture the vertical banding (which I believe to be wrinkles from inadequate tension) in my screen. Video quality is not great, so you will probably need to select 720p to be able to see it well. As you will see when I pan across, the wrinkles are only in the middle, not out toward the edges.


I also called Monoprice to see if they could reach out to the manufacturer to see if they could offer suggestions as to the best way to resolve the issue. I pointed the folks at Monoprice to this thread as well.


.

https://picasaweb.google.com/1122271...90415980644946


----------



## trgraphics

Wow, that is fairly obvious. I checked my screen, the 106 grey, with a flash light and no sign of what you have going on. Maybe it is the size difference. The springs are not very strong, perhaps that's the reason.


Sorry to see your having a problem. I know how frustrating that is.


----------



## slybarman

I am not too worked up about it. I am pretty sure I know what the issue is, now is it just a matter of finding the best solution. Hopefully Monoprice and the manufacturer will step up and offer a useful suggestion.


I suspect the springs give enough tension for the 106" but they just used the same springs for the 120" - which aren't cutting it.


----------



## ttusqrl

I know there are others with the 120" on the board. Are you having the same issue as well?


My 120" multi-format gets delivered later this week, so I'm trying to manage my expectations.


----------



## ockevin

I have the white 120" - no such banding on mine.


----------



## slybarman

Yeah - a bit hard to explain why some of us have the issue and some do not. Could the screen material have been cut slightly wider on some? Does it make any difference which tension bars cross on top of the others at the corners?


----------



## Droid6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slybarman* /forum/post/21347760
> 
> 
> Yeah - a bit hard to explain why some of us have the issue and some do not. Could the screen material have been cut slightly wider on some? Does it make any difference which tension bars cross on top of the others at the corners?



I went to the theater yesterday and their screen had noticeable texture too! I don't think you would want to stretch the material any tighter because I think it will create a bigger problem, sparkling and hotspots. I think that was the problem with my Elite screens. Those things were tight as a drum and I always felt like that was having a negative effect on the image. Give it some time (you've only had your screen for a week now right?) most of it will work itself out. The only thing I think that will help is a warm steam or something. Anything too hot may melt the screen so it's probably not worth messing with.


----------



## slybarman

Thanks for the input. Was yours comparable to my video?


----------



## toofast68

I've been reading so much lately and I keep getting "confused".


You all have way more experience than me...so hopefully you can help guide me. I was MOMENTS away from buying the 120 Diag Elite CineTension2 White 1.1 Gain screen on amazon.


I have a 8700 and will be sitting 15-16 ft away with the projector 12-13' away.


Should I STOP and reconsider a monoprice (grandview screen) - I am not an eilte home theater guy and really my first attempt, but I want to try to get it right.


Do we know these are still the grandview screens? Will the build be much better than the elite cinetension2 ?


Any other questions you have to help answer my questions, just let me know.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## toofast68

Also to add to my nightmare, Monoprice doesn't have dimensions I need. So if ANYBODY has a 120 diag motorized tab tensioned screen...can you please let me know the bottom weight bar width ? I have a tight fit and I have seen this dimension vary by as much as 5 inches per vendor.


----------



## Droid6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toofast68* /forum/post/21352112
> 
> 
> I've been reading so much lately and I keep getting "confused".
> 
> 
> You all have way more experience than me...so hopefully you can help guide me. I was MOMENTS away from buying the 120 Diag Elite CineTension2 White 1.1 Gain screen on amazon.
> 
> 
> I have a 8700 and will be sitting 15-16 ft away with the projector 12-13' away.
> 
> 
> Should I STOP and reconsider a monoprice (grandview screen) - I am not an eilte home theater guy and really my first attempt, but I want to try to get it right.
> 
> 
> Do we know these are still the grandview screens? Will the build be much better than the elite cinetension2 ?
> 
> 
> Any other questions you have to help answer my questions, just let me know.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I would stay away from the Elite and definitely get a Monoprice white screen if you can. I've had two Elite Sableframe screens (one 92" and one 120") and they both were sparkly textured POS's.


----------



## Droid6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slybarman* /forum/post/21351916
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input. Was yours comparable to my video?



Yes and I watch a lot of hockey which exasperates texture issues because of all the white on the screen and it has progressively gotten better. But take my word for this, i went through 3 budget screens and this screen material is much better than all of them. Even the guys that buy $3000 screens run into some of these issues.


----------



## toofast68

So I would LOVE to buy a Monoprice screen, but I called them and their dimensions make NO SENSE and MUST all wrong.


They basically said, sorry this is all we have.


So unless someone has a monoprice 120 diag tensioned screen...then I am screwed.


----------



## keithj101

Anyone know how long the Multiformat 106 Matte White Screens have been backordered? Seems like every time I go onto Monoprice they don't have them in stock.


----------



## Droid6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithj101* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know how long the Multiformat 106 Matte White Screens have been backordered? Seems like every time I go onto Monoprice they don't have them in stock.



They come and go. Have them notify you by e-mail when they come in stock.


----------



## toofast68

So as I struggle to try to buy one of their screens...


Does anybody know for SURE if they are still using Private Label screens from Grandview...and if so what MODEL of GRANDVIEW would be the motorized tab tensioned. Hopefully I could research that way ?


Also how does Da-Lite compare to the potential Monoprice screen...Da-Lite provided me with a ton of info and they are awesome....but is their quality good better best compared to what I might get from Monoprice.


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toofast68* /forum/post/21356177
> 
> 
> So as I struggle to try to buy one of their screens...
> 
> 
> Does anybody know for SURE if they are still using Private Label screens from Grandview...and if so what MODEL of GRANDVIEW would be the motorized tab tensioned. Hopefully I could research that way ?
> 
> 
> Also how does Da-Lite compare to the potential Monoprice screen...Da-Lite provided me with a ton of info and they are awesome....but is their quality good better best compared to what I might get from Monoprice.



I am not sure they are necessarily "from Grandview". I would think a more likely scenario is that they are from the same factory in China that makes the screens for Grandview and that factory is also selling them to some other customers. I have absolutely nothing to base this on other than what I have seen happen in other industries with the Chinese factories, but I think it would be a mistake to assume that just because the screen is the same, that Grandview necessarily sold the screens to Monoprice.


.


----------



## toofast68

Ok....well it is really a bummer Monoprice has no idea what they are selling...meaning the specs that is. How can they expect people to buy their stuff with the wrong dimensions. Then you try to ask them a question, and they have no idea.


OH WELL! Guess I am moving on to Da-Lite


----------



## Carlos

Can you elaborate on the issue with the dimension? I am considering a 120 or a 133 16x9.


----------



## Droid6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toofast68* /forum/post/21356756
> 
> 
> Ok....well it is really a bummer Monoprice has no idea what they are selling...meaning the specs that is.



I don't get it? I see the specs for the tab tension screen right on their website.


----------



## Leroy R

The only thing I can figure is that he doesn't know how to convert metric dimensions to standard dimensions. I did all the dimension conversions on the 120" tab tensioned screen and the metric dimensions they list equate to a 120 inch 16:9 screen viewable area. Unless he is just referring to their dimensions being metric, I don't understand what he means by them giving the wrong dimensions.


1494 millimeters = 58.8188976 inches

2656 millimeters = 104.566929 inches

Doing the math equates to a diagonal measurement of:

119.9746 inches


104.566929 inches divided by 58.8188976 equals 1.77777777


16 divided by 9 equals 1.77777777


----------



## toofast68

Gang.....sorry I should have clarified more...I need the dimensions of the lower weight bar or whatever you want to call in. In a tab tensioned screen that sticks out more than the sides of the screen. Each screen that I've looked at varies from 118" - 112"


I also need some of the other dimensions, ... yes I get the 120 diag is correct.


Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Droid6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toofast68* /forum/post/21362153
> 
> 
> I need the dimensions of the lower weight bar or whatever you want to call it.



They don't list the width of the lower bar but the do list the width of the upper casing. That's 123.75", so I would guess the lower bar is about ~2-3" shorter on each side.


----------



## toofast68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Droid6* /forum/post/21362444
> 
> 
> They don't list the width of the lower bar but the do list the width of the upper casing. That's 123.75", so I would guess the lower bar is about ~2-3" shorter on each side.



That is exactly my problem...I have a tight fit and I really can't afford to guess. I will try on Monday again to see if someone else can help me.


----------



## KevinG

I posted a separate thread with this question, but since the monoprice screens seem to be discussed quite a bit here, I thought I'd try posting in here (mostly because I'm under tight time constraints...)


Can anyone suggest which screen (white or grey) I should be purchasing for use with an Epson 5010?


Thanks!

-Kevin


----------



## Leroy R

KevinG, I think you stated in your other thread that you have a well light controlled room and the 5010 is already an ultra high contrast projector so doesn't need the gray screens help in that area. Also if you plan to use the 3D capability of the 5010, you are going to want the extra gain of the white screen. Given all that, I would think the white screen would be the right choice for you.


----------



## KevinG

Leroy,


It isn't a cave by any means, and the ceiling is white, and the walls won't be dark...But I think I'll go with white since most viewing will be at night.


Thanks!


----------



## slybarman

LOL - everyone of my friends that has seen my screen that also has kids has said the same thing: They need to make it with enough masking material that the mask can completely close over the screen to protect it when not in use. You have to have kids to think that way.


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithj101* /forum/post/21354233
> 
> 
> Anyone know how long the Multiformat 106 Matte White Screens have been backordered? Seems like every time I go onto Monoprice they don't have them in stock.



I just got an email saying they were back in stock.


----------



## ttusqrl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slybarman* /forum/post/21370120
> 
> 
> I just got an email saying they were back in stock.



Yep, 5 of them -- hot potato!!!


----------



## JamesVG81

Grr got excited .. Need the 120 to come back in stock.


----------



## ttusqrl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesVG81* /forum/post/21370273
> 
> 
> Grr got excited .. Need the 120 to come back in stock.



UPS freight just dropped mine off at the front door. You know what I'm doing tonight!


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ttusqrl* /forum/post/21370369
> 
> 
> UPS freight just dropped mine off at the front door. You know what I'm doing tonight!



Impressive box, isn't it?


----------



## DHS

Just hung my 133" white screen. The frame looks real good. People with wave issues, make sure you tension the screen much as you can. We had to redo a corner several times to get the last waves out. Now it is perfect. I don't see any hot spots nor do I see textures. Also, the viewing angle is really good.


People who have hung on the wall, do you guys use both top and bottom brackets? I only used the top bracket and used two screws into studs. It feels pretty sturdy.


----------



## slybarman

For the multi-format screen, the tension is not adjustable. It is tensioned with springs which are either attached or not.


----------



## dube

Just wanted to say thanks for the help that the fourm gives







...

This is my second go round with new av stuff and i could not be more happier...

...enjoy!


Gary

http://www.ascendacoustics.com/pages...SRM1/srm1.html 
http://emotiva.com/xpa3.shtm 
http://www.visualapex.com/BenQ/Proje...FQleTAodJkbBzw 
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...q=1&format=2


----------



## ttusqrl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slybarman* /forum/post/21370415
> 
> 
> Impressive box, isn't it?



Very impressive box. Unfortunately, today was trash day and now I have cardboard everywhere, but nevertheless, the screen is hung! It looks wonderful and I'm extremely happy with it so far.


I also got my new Denon today, so tomorrow the receiver goes in, as do 5.1 of my 7.1. The other two (side surrounds) are going to take some finagling with some fish tape since they are a pain the ass.


I'm praying that the final part of my mount comes in tomorrow as well so I can hang my projector. Then I can push my couch in the game room in there and wait for my chairs to make it in later this month, early next month.



It's finally starting to look like a media room rather than just a cave!


----------



## flyingshane

Just ordered the 106 multi HD white







Got the email that they were back in stock and pulled the trigger. Was going to go with 110 Carada but the masking feature won out. Going to be paired with an Epson 8700ub, anyways gives me incentive to finish painting so I can ge this mounted when it shows up.


----------



## greddy09sc

I'm getting the 133" Motorized White screen. Should I pay almost double more the amount to get the tab-tension one? Do yall think it's worth it?


----------



## KevinG

I'll likely be ordering the 133" motorized white in the next few days as well (my epson 5010 arrives tomorrow, and I want to shoot it at the wall to see what 133" will look like first).


There's no way I would order it *without* the tab-tension. I'd rather shoot on a wall than on a non-tensioned screen.


IMHO.


-Kevin


----------



## greddy09sc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinG* /forum/post/21375843
> 
> 
> I'll likely be ordering the 133" motorized white in the next few days as well (my epson 5010 arrives tomorrow, and I want to shoot it at the wall to see what 133" will look like first).
> 
> 
> There's no way I would order it *without* the tab-tension. I'd rather shoot on a wall than on a non-tensioned screen.
> 
> 
> IMHO.
> 
> 
> -Kevin



REALLY? That bad huh? Guess because it starts to have hotspots or wrinkles/wave in the long run?

My brother has a 90in 10yr old elite manual screen and it still works fine. No wrinkles are waves.


----------



## psgcdn

I am told that tension isn't strictly required up to size of 106 inches, but makes all the difference in the world above that size. So a 90-inch screen is not comparable to a 133-inch.


----------



## KevinG

Just pulled the trigger on this baby:


Tab-Tensioned Motorized Projection Screen (Somfy Motor) w/ IR Remote - HD White Fabric (133 inch, 16:9)


Shooting the 5010 at unfinished (tape and spackle) dry-wall made me wonder why I need a screen at all...it looked that good. Hopefully this is be an obvious improvement. ;-)


-Kevin


----------



## toofast68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinG* /forum/post/21383902
> 
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on this baby:
> 
> 
> Tab-Tensioned Motorized Projection Screen (Somfy Motor) w/ IR Remote - HD White Fabric (133 inch, 16:9)
> 
> 
> Shooting the 5010 at unfinished (tape and spackle) dry-wall made me wonder why I need a screen at all...it looked that good. Hopefully this is be an obvious improvement. ;-)
> 
> 
> -Kevin



Wish I could have considered a Monoprice, due to tight specs I really need more size info...so I ended up with a Da-Lite Cosmo Tab Tensioned with Da-Mattte screen material. Quite a bit more than Monoprice, but at least I know it will fit.


----------



## AVS66

Do you guys think Mono make same material on all of their screens, regardless to the prices?


----------



## slybarman

I think it is safe to say Monoprice does not do their own manufacturing of these screens, so most likely it depends whether they are sourcing all of them from the same Asian factory or from different factories. I would suspect that is more determinate than the price.


----------



## KevinG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toofast68* /forum/post/21383938
> 
> 
> Wish I could have considered a Monoprice, due to tight specs I really need more size info...so I ended up with a Da-Lite Cosmo Tab Tensioned with Da-Mattte screen material. Quite a bit more than Monoprice, but at least I know it will fit.



I hear ya. I'm fortunate to not really have any space constraints (within reason) with this screen.


I'll certainly post up all relevant measurements once mine is installed.


-Kevin


----------



## domingos38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slybarman* /forum/post/21384350
> 
> 
> I think it is safe to say Monoprice does not do their own manufacturing of these screens, so most likely it depends whether they are sourcing all of them from the same Asian factory or from different factories. I would suspect that is more determinate than the price.



i think they are made by GRANDVIEW SCREENS


----------



## slybarman

As I posted before, I am skeptical that they are made by Gandview or that Monoprice buys them from Grandview for these prices. I think it much more likely they are purchased from the same sources(s) in China that Grandview buys some (or all) of their screens from.


----------



## AVS66

So, is it safe to say that no matter which screen one bought from mono, the QP is same? The different cost is for the size/frame/function .....


----------



## slybarman

IMO - Without more information from Monoprice, I would not assume anything.


----------



## toofast68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slybarman* /forum/post/21386005
> 
> 
> IMO - Without more information from Monoprice, I would not assume anything.



Yep - I spent HOURS trying to get more info out of them, and basically I got nothing. They couldn't tell me ANYTHING other than what is on their site.


----------



## KevinG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinG* /forum/post/21384543
> 
> 
> I'll certainly post up all relevant measurements once mine is installed.



Well, this could take a little while...It isn't scheduled to be delivered until 1/4/2012...


----------



## KevinG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinG* /forum/post/21388509
> 
> 
> Well, this could take a little while...It isn't scheduled to be delivered until 1/4/2012...



Shipper called and will be delivering tomorrow afternoon. I hope to test-hang the screen this weekend.


----------



## luckybaker4

For those who have the motorized versions of the screens, what side of the screen is the power cord on? I'm in the process of finishing up electrical in my theater and want to make sure I get the outlet on the right side.


I'm looking at the 106" model.


Thanks!


----------



## KevinG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *luckybaker4* /forum/post/21411285
> 
> 
> For those who have the motorized versions of the screens, what side of the screen is the power cord on? I'm in the process of finishing up electrical in my theater and want to make sure I get the outlet on the right side.
> 
> 
> I'm looking at the 106" model.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I read somewhere that it's on the left side of the screen. I'll be able to confirm tonight when I open my box...I haven't run the power yet because of this.


----------



## ianick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *luckybaker4* /forum/post/21411285
> 
> 
> For those who have the motorized versions of the screens, what side of the screen is the power cord on? I'm in the process of finishing up electrical in my theater and want to make sure I get the outlet on the right side.
> 
> 
> I'm looking at the 106" model.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I have the 106" screen and it is indeed on the left hand side. My power outlet is on the the right


----------



## KevinG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ianick* /forum/post/21412734
> 
> 
> I have the 106" screen and it is indeed on the left hand side. My power outlet is on the the right



Do you have any creative ideas for hiding the cable? Even if I put my outlet on the left side of the screen, I still can't think of a good way to hide all of the extra coiled-up cable...


----------



## jbernardi

I'm surprised that the specifications for the 120" Multi-format screen do not list the weight, but include the information "Power specifications: 100v - 220v, 50/60Hz, 80/90W."


Have any of you with Monoprice Multi-Format screens plugged them in yet? 


Only 39 more days (estimate) before I can order one in white.


----------



## slybarman

When you plug it in, the wrinkles go away. ;-)


----------



## KevinG

I received my:


"Tab-Tensioned Motorized Projection Screen (Somfy Motor) w/ IR Remote - HD White Fabric (133 inch, 16:9)"


First the details.

1) The box is absolutely huge. And it was very nicely packaged. Double boxed, no damage to the internal box. The shipping weight was 96 pounds.

2) Out of the box, it is still quite imposing.

3) The mounting brackets are absolutely dead simple, and wonderful. We thought hanging the screen (since it was so heavy) was going to be difficult, but the mounting brackets seem to just grab the thing and hold on to it. Very nice.

4) Motor seems quiet enough, and it is certainly smooth.

5) The screen smells like a swimming pool toy (more on this in a bit)


Some quick dimensions.


The top case is 135.5" long.

The bottom bar is 128" long.

The sides have 3 and 1/8" of masking (at the narrowest)

The bottom has 2 and 1/2" of masking plus the width of the bottom bar (1 and 1/2")


Power cord and IR receiver are on the left.


My impressions:

Not great. The reason this screen smells like a swimming pool toy is that it is made of vinyl, just like a swimming pool toy. And it isn't very thick vinyl either. I guess I could have and should have done some more research, but monoprice describes this as a "FABRIC" screen in the specifications as well as the item description. This also means the the masking area is simple black vinyl and not a fabric.


It also doesn't look much better than it did when projecting on a bare wall. I suppose that's because the gain of the screen (1.0) is probably very close to the gain of the wall. In retrospect, if we didn't want a screen that disappeared, I think I could have put some black borders up on the wall and had very very similar quality.


There are some waves in the "fabric" at both lower corners, but I haven't tried tightening the strings yet. (The tensioning system is also of lower quality than I have witnessed on name brand screens).


I've used monoprice for just about everything that they sell. In other words, if I need something, and monoprice sells it, that's where I buy it. Overall, I am always 100% satisfied. I would say, in this case, that I got what I paid for, and not what seems like an absolute steal. If I were doing it again, or could easily return this screen, I would probably choose to pay twice as much for a better quality screen material, but that's just MHO.


-Kevin


----------



## ianick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinG* /forum/post/21412872
> 
> 
> Do you have any creative ideas for hiding the cable? Even if I put my outlet on the left side of the screen, I still can't think of a good way to hide all of the extra coiled-up cable...



I had a power outlet installed on the ceiling. So the power cable runs behind the screen.


----------



## KevinG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ianick* /forum/post/21417780
> 
> 
> I had a power outlet installed on the ceiling. So the power cable runs behind the screen.



Thanks. I'm about to install a power outlet in the ceiling...I suppose I could put it the exact distance away from the screen so that the cable runs behind the screen, but I was planning to put the outlet right to the left of the screen...Then I'd have a few feet of cable coiled up somewhere...yuck.


----------



## psgcdn

At least put it behind the screen?


----------



## KevinG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psgcdn* /forum/post/21418027
> 
> 
> At least put it behind the screen?



Yeah, that would make sense...but my screen will be mounted right up against the ceiling and a soffit...so no space behind the screen, really.


I'm tempted to cut the end of the cable off and hard-wire it into a box in the ceiling...but that's probably against code.


----------



## psgcdn

Better than a socket plug hidden in the ceiling anyway...

If there a box there already? If so, no additional harm in connecting it there.


----------



## KevinG

The walls and ceiling are still unfinished. So, I can place the box/outlet where ever I want to.


I can't seem to find anything about whether or not cutting the cord and hard-wiring it into a box would be "legal".


----------



## keithj101

Is there a huge difference betweem 1.0 gain and 1.1 gain. I have an Elite Screen 106 inch. I was thinking about getting the Multiformat screen but they only sell it in 1.0 gain. Will I lose a lot of brightness? Thanks.


Keith


----------



## toofast68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithj101* /forum/post/21419412
> 
> 
> Is there a huge difference betweem 1.0 gain and 1.1 gain. I have an Elite Screen 106 inch. I was thinking about getting the Multiformat screen but they only sell it in 1.0 gain. Will I lose a lot of brightness? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Keith



10% lose in brightness, which may or may not matter based on your size and projector.


----------



## psgcdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinG* /forum/post/21418788
> 
> 
> The walls and ceiling are still unfinished. So, I can place the box/outlet where ever I want to.
> 
> 
> I can't seem to find anything about whether or not cutting the cord and hard-wiring it into a box would be "legal".



I guess the cord probably is not rated for in-wall use? Check if it says CL2 on it.

Are you finishing with sheetrock or suspended ceiling?


----------



## keithj101

Random question: Can I use a different companies screen material in the MonoPrice Multiformat Frame? Was thinking of possibly using Stewart screen material...would end up being far cheaper, if it worked.


Keith


----------



## KevinG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinG* /forum/post/21417154
> 
> 
> I received my:
> 
> 
> "Tab-Tensioned Motorized Projection Screen (Somfy Motor) w/ IR Remote - HD White Fabric (133 inch, 16:9)"
> 
> There are some waves in the "fabric" at both lower corners, but I haven't tried tightening the strings yet. (The tensioning system is also of lower quality than I have witnessed on name brand screens).



Well, now I've tried to remove those wrinkles for about 30 minutes. It isn't happening. It's like the "tabs" are in the wrong place, or there aren't enough of them near the bottom of the screen. I'll be calling monoprice in the new year to see what they have to say about that. It *should* be completely flat, right? Isn't that why we pay extra for tensioning?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psgcdn* /forum/post/21419710
> 
> 
> I guess the cord probably is not rated for in-wall use? Check if it says CL2 on it.
> 
> Are you finishing with sheetrock or suspended ceiling?



I haven't checked the cable. I'm using a sheetrock ceiling. I spoke to an electrician. He mentioned that since it's against code to bury a box behind sheetrock anyway...I would need an access panel there. And, since I'm going to have an access panel no matter what...might as well just put a normal outlet behind the access panel (above the sheetrock), and plug the regular cable into it (no need to cut it). Then I just need one of those "brush" low voltage passage-way things, or some other way to get the power cord from one side of the sheetrock to the other while looking neat and clean.


-Kevin


----------



## Yonkers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinG* /forum/post/21417154
> 
> 
> I received my:
> 
> 
> "Tab-Tensioned Motorized Projection Screen (Somfy Motor) w/ IR Remote - HD White Fabric (133 inch, 16:9)"
> 
> 
> First the details.
> 
> 1) The box is absolutely huge. And it was very nicely packaged. Double boxed, no damage to the internal box. The shipping weight was 96 pounds.
> 
> 2) Out of the box, it is still quite imposing.
> 
> 3) The mounting brackets are absolutely dead simple, and wonderful. We thought hanging the screen (since it was so heavy) was going to be difficult, but the mounting brackets seem to just grab the thing and hold on to it. Very nice.
> 
> 4) Motor seems quiet enough, and it is certainly smooth.
> 
> 5) The screen smells like a swimming pool toy (more on this in a bit)
> 
> 
> Some quick dimensions.
> 
> 
> The top case is 135.5" long.
> 
> The bottom bar is 128" long.
> 
> The sides have 3 and 1/8" of masking (at the narrowest)
> 
> The bottom has 2 and 1/2" of masking plus the width of the bottom bar (1 and 1/2")
> 
> 
> Power cord and IR receiver are on the left.
> 
> 
> My impressions:
> 
> Not great. The reason this screen smells like a swimming pool toy is that it is made of vinyl, just like a swimming pool toy. And it isn't very thick vinyl either. I guess I could have and should have done some more research, but monoprice describes this as a "FABRIC" screen in the specifications as well as the item description. This also means the the masking area is simple black vinyl and not a fabric.
> 
> 
> It also doesn't look much better than it did when projecting on a bare wall. I suppose that's because the gain of the screen (1.0) is probably very close to the gain of the wall. In retrospect, if we didn't want a screen that disappeared, I think I could have put some black borders up on the wall and had very very similar quality.
> 
> 
> There are some waves in the "fabric" at both lower corners, but I haven't tried tightening the strings yet. (The tensioning system is also of lower quality than I have witnessed on name brand screens).
> 
> 
> I've used monoprice for just about everything that they sell. In other words, if I need something, and monoprice sells it, that's where I buy it. Overall, I am always 100% satisfied. I would say, in this case, that I got what I paid for, and not what seems like an absolute steal. If I were doing it again, or could easily return this screen, I would probably choose to pay twice as much for a better quality screen material, but that's just MHO.
> 
> 
> -Kevin



This pretty much mirrors my exact experience and reaction to a T. I also got the 133" white tab tensioned. It was a lot wider than I expected but got it to fit finally into my room. I was also disappointed in the 'fabric' but in the end it looks fine so I guess I can't complain. I was shooting on a textured wall previously so I do have the added benefit of not seeing the texture anymore.

I also have the waves at the bottom corners of the screen. That's also were the tab tension is tightened. I've loosened it and tightened it to no avail. Still waves. Granted once the light is off and I'm viewing, I can only barely tell. But it's still annoying that I paid extra for tab tension and it's not doing what it promises to do. It actually seems like the waves get worse the more I tighten it. Since the tightening screw is in that bottom corners it seems to just pull harder at the one corner instead of spreading out the tension properly along the string. If I pull the string myself a few inches above the wave it flattens it out.


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithj101* /forum/post/21420156
> 
> 
> Random question: Can I use a different companies screen material in the MonoPrice Multiformat Frame? Was thinking of possibly using Stewart screen material...would end up being far cheaper, if it worked.
> 
> 
> Keith



If it were sewn to the correct dimensions and had pockets sewn into it for the tensioning rods and cut-outs for the springs, etc then sure, but I am not sure how you would get that done.


----------



## KevinG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yonkers* /forum/post/21426444
> 
> 
> It actually seems like the waves get worse the more I tighten it. Since the tightening screw is in that bottom corners it seems to just pull harder at the one corner instead of spreading out the tension properly along the string. If I pull the string myself a few inches above the wave it flattens it out.



Yep, that's exactly right. I'm going to call tomorrow and see what they say.


----------



## JamesVG81

Has any one gotten one of the gray screens? I was wondering how it looked? I am waiting on the 120 White to come back in stock. I'm projecting on a gray wall with my HD20 right now and it looks great to me. Just wonder if I should just go ahead and get the gray 120 since it's instock. Thanks


----------



## KevinG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinG* /forum/post/21430946
> 
> 
> Yep, that's exactly right. I'm going to call tomorrow and see what they say.



I called monoprice about the fact that my screen has waves that can't be removed with the tensioning system.


He claimed that it would go away within a week. When I told him that it had been hanging for 5 days already he said it could take up to 2 weeks. I'm going to give it some more time, but probably return it if it doesn't flatten out in that time.


Why pay for a tensioned screen that can't make itself flat via tensioning?


-Kevin


----------



## Yonkers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinG* /forum/post/21435029
> 
> 
> I called monoprice about the fact that my screen has waves that can't be removed with the tensioning system.
> 
> 
> He claimed that it would go away within a week. When I told him that it had been hanging for 5 days already he said it could take up to 2 weeks. I'm going to give it some more time, but probably return it if it doesn't flatten out in that time.
> 
> 
> Why pay for a tensioned screen that can't make itself flat via tensioning?
> 
> 
> -Kevin



It was a pita to install in the ceiling for me so no way I'd return it. I'd probably ask for compensation if it never flattens out.


----------



## KevinG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yonkers* /forum/post/21435307
> 
> 
> It was a pita to install in the ceiling for me so no way I'd return it. I'd probably ask for compensation if it never flattens out.



How long have you had yours? Have you formally complained yet?


Well, mine was up, now it's down (since the walls/ceiling aren't finished yet, hanging it was just a test). But I'm going to find a way to hang it again so I can leave it in the down position for another week.


I did some more research, and it seems that *plenty* of the so-called name brand screens describe their "fabric" as "vinyl", so I shouldn't be too upset at the screen material itself.


And I should probably try watching an actual movie (HAH!) on this screen before passing judgement, but since the room isn't finished, that isn't really practical.


We'll see what happens.


----------



## Yonkers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinG* /forum/post/21435373
> 
> 
> How long have you had yours? Have you formally complained yet?
> 
> 
> Well, mine was up, now it's down (since the walls/ceiling aren't finished yet, hanging it was just a test). But I'm going to find a way to hang it again so I can leave it in the down position for another week.
> 
> 
> I did some more research, and it seems that *plenty* of the so-called name brand screens describe their "fabric" as "vinyl", so I shouldn't be too upset at the screen material itself.
> 
> 
> And I should probably try watching an actual movie (HAH!) on this screen before passing judgement, but since the room isn't finished, that isn't really practical.
> 
> 
> We'll see what happens.



I've had mine about 6 months but only actually installed about 3 weeks. It took me that long to get over my laziness of cutting my ceiling and trying to mount something that's 120+ lbs. And it's only been hanging down full time about a week. The waves haven't gotten any better from what I've seen. I'll give it another week and then I'll complain and see if they tell me it'll take 3-4 weeks to flatten out.

Other than that, I've been happy with it.


----------



## Skylinestar

I'm planning to get a manual pull down screen.

If I were to watch a movie once a week, will the screen get "wavy" fast?


----------



## lunar1995

It seems like these screens and frame are really heavy. I am looking at the 130" screen and can't figure out how I am going to hang it on my double 5/8" drywall mounted to metal hat channel.


Can someone give me some ideas? I don't want to secure it to the studs and defeat my room within the room.


----------



## KevinG

Okay, I've decided that my 133" tab tensioned screen is not acceptable. The waves haven't gone away, and can't be removed with the tensioning system. And I was able to notice the waves while watching a movie (though I had to look for them). A truly tensioned screen should not have this problem. So, I'm beginning the RMA process today.


But, here's the question. Has *anyone* received one of these that is actually perfect? I have to decide if I want them to try to send me another one, or I should just move on, and get a DaLite. I've only heard of Yonkers having the same problem, but are there others that have this screen and don't have waves in the bottom corners?


Thanks!


----------



## KevinG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lunar1995* /forum/post/21459593
> 
> 
> It seems like these screens and frame are really heavy. I am looking at the 130" screen and can't figure out how I am going to hang it on my double 5/8" drywall mounted to metal hat channel.
> 
> 
> Can someone give me some ideas? I don't want to secure it to the studs and defeat my room within the room.



My 133" screen had a 96 pound shipping weight. It comes with 2 brackets. That means each one has to hold about 50 pounds.


Each bracket has about 6 holes for screws... So, if you were to use those super heavy duty drywall anchors that can each hold 50 pounds, and use about 4 in each bracket, you should be plenty secure. Especially since each one will have 2 sheets of 5/8 drywall to hold onto... But that's just MHO.


-Kevin


----------



## KevinG

Did I mention that I absolutely love monoprice, and use them for everything?


Well, that feeling is starting to change. The review I wrote of the screen (pointing out that it isn't perfect) was never made public, and now it has been deleted. I makes it pretty clear that they are censoring their public reviews. Yuck.


I asked them why or how this happened (during my RMA request) and they said they couldn't see any review and therefore couldn't answer my question...


Of course, the review did exist since I was able to see it on "My Account/My Reviews", and a monoprice CS rep actually responded to the review asking if they were creases or waves...so it wasn't my imagination.


Anyway, now I'm off to shop for a replacement screen. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## mbroder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinG* /forum/post/21465328
> 
> 
> Did I mention that I absolutely love monoprice, and use them for everything?
> 
> 
> Well, that feeling is starting to change. The review I wrote of the screen (pointing out that it isn't perfect) was never made public, and now it has been deleted. I makes it pretty clear that they are censoring their public reviews. Yuck.
> 
> 
> I asked them why or how this happened (during my RMA request) and they said they couldn't see any review and therefore couldn't answer my question...
> 
> 
> Of course, the review did exist since I was able to see it on "My Account/My Reviews", and a monoprice CS rep actually responded to the review asking if they were creases or waves...so it wasn't my imagination.
> 
> 
> Anyway, now I'm off to shop for a replacement screen. Anyone have any suggestions?



It took my review 2 weeks to show up on the site after I posted it. Hopefully they just review it for foul language, etc...


----------



## rakstr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinG* /forum/post/21465328
> 
> 
> Did I mention that I absolutely love monoprice, and use them for everything?
> 
> 
> Well, that feeling is starting to change. The review I wrote of the screen (pointing out that it isn't perfect) was never made public, and now it has been deleted. I makes it pretty clear that they are censoring their public reviews. Yuck.
> 
> 
> I asked them why or how this happened (during my RMA request) and they said they couldn't see any review and therefore couldn't answer my question...
> 
> 
> Of course, the review did exist since I was able to see it on "My Account/My Reviews", and a monoprice CS rep actually responded to the review asking if they were creases or waves...so it wasn't my imagination.
> 
> 
> Anyway, now I'm off to shop for a replacement screen. Anyone have any suggestions?



When that happened to me it was so a Monoprice person could contact me direct to try to resolve the issue. After going through an RMA to completely rule out the product, I got another chance to re-post my review and it showed up (different product)


----------



## toofast68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinG* /forum/post/21465328
> 
> 
> Did I mention that I absolutely love monoprice, and use them for everything?
> 
> 
> Well, that feeling is starting to change. The review I wrote of the screen (pointing out that it isn't perfect) was never made public, and now it has been deleted. I makes it pretty clear that they are censoring their public reviews. Yuck.
> 
> 
> I asked them why or how this happened (during my RMA request) and they said they couldn't see any review and therefore couldn't answer my question...
> 
> 
> Of course, the review did exist since I was able to see it on "My Account/My Reviews", and a monoprice CS rep actually responded to the review asking if they were creases or waves...so it wasn't my imagination.
> 
> 
> Anyway, now I'm off to shop for a replacement screen. Anyone have any suggestions?



Well I went Da-Lite - as I had similar issues with Monoprice and it ROCKS!


----------



## KevinG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toofast68* /forum/post/21465724
> 
> 
> Well I went Da-Lite - as I had similar issues with Monoprice and it ROCKS!



Which Da-Lite, and which projector? I'm considering the Tensioned Contoured Electrol with my Epson 5010.


(But, now it seems that we are off-topic for this thread, so maybe a direct PM to respond is in order? Thanks!)


----------



## jbernardi

While waiting for the Monoprice 120" white multi-format screen to get back in stock, I'm starting to consider the 150" fixed frame 2.35:1 screen, and masking the sides for 16:9 format with either vertical black velvet strips with velcro at top and bottom attached to cover the sides or black curtains to cover the sides.


Have any of you done side masking on a fixed 2.35 screen? If so, what method, and how do you like it?


I appreciate any feedback.


----------



## KevinG

Okay, I have to apologize to monoprice...they aren't filtering their public comments. My review has been posted:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...mat=4#feedback 


In the meantime, they've asked me to send them photos of the screen so they can see the waves. I figured since I took the time to take the photos for them, I might as well post them here as well...


It isn't easy to capture this with a camera...as it turns out, the pictures of the BACK of the screen actually show it better due to the contrast of the black back, and the shiny reflection of the light colored walls and floor.


These pictures are the BEST position of the tensioning. Any tighter and it gets worse, fast. Any looser, and it actually doesn't change...just the sides start to sag.


-Kevin


----------



## slybarman

That is pretty bad. Definitely not what one expects on a tab tensioned screen.


----------



## KevinG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slybarman* /forum/post/21469781
> 
> 
> That is pretty bad. Definitely not what one expects on a tab tensioned screen.



Thanks for confirming. I'm glad the pictures were able to convey the wrinkles.


----------



## Jimbo85281

Does anyone know if the monoprice fixed frames have a solid upper and lower frame member? I know some companies like elite break them down into two pieces for cheaper shipping. Forgive me if this has already been answered a million times.


----------



## zax123

Yup, the upper and lower frame members are solid. The screen frame is of surprising quality given the price. I love it.


----------



## rakstr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zax123* /forum/post/21480971
> 
> 
> yup, the upper and lower frame members are solid. The screen frame is of surprising quality given the price. I love it.



+1


----------



## Jimbo85281




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zax123* /forum/post/21480971
> 
> 
> Yup, the upper and lower frame members are solid. The screen frame is of surprising quality given the price. I love it.



Awesome, thanks! How do the brackets work? Do you "hang it" like a picture so that you can slide it left or right? Or is it fixed in place? Thanks!


----------



## Jimbo85281

Also, is the grey screen a light grey like elite's or a darker grey color? Thx!


----------



## Jimbo85281




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slybarman* /forum/post/21281746
> 
> 
> I ordered the 120" multi-format yesterday. I think I got the last one - it says out of stock now. I was not successful getting the assembly manual from anyone here, but monoprice was kind enough to email it to me. So, here it is for anyone else interested:
> 
> http://www.2shared.com/document/cFun...979707971.html
> 
> 
> .





My god these directions seem terrible. I can't get any idea of what the mounting system actually looks like. You can't even tell how far in the mounting points are on the screen or if they're fixed in place or adjustable. I'm assuming mounting in studs is necessary considering the weight but if the mounting points are fixed thres not much of a chance of both of them lining up with a stud. And even then it probably wouldn't be in the right position if you could find two studs t line it up with. It seems like the system that Elite and other have is better where the screens simply hangs on two or more brackets. Anyone with the multiformat or reqular fixed frame have any input?? Anyone??


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimbo85281* /forum/post/21493208
> 
> 
> My god these directions seem terrible. I can't get any idea of what the mounting system actually looks like. You can't even tell how far in the mounting points are on the screen or if they're fixed in place or adjustable. I'm assuming mounting in studs is necessary considering the weight but if the mounting points are fixed thres not much of a chance of both of them lining up with a stud. And even then it probably wouldn't be in the right position if you could find two studs t line it up with. It seems like the system that Elite and other have is better where the screens simply hangs on two or more brackets. Anyone with the multiformat or reqular fixed frame have any input?? Anyone??



It is much easier than it looks. The metal brackets have multiple holes along the length (3 to a group if I recall) so you are going to hit studs. The distance between the brackets is pre-measured for you via the straps. The brackets are french cleats and the brackets on the back of the screen go behind the lip of each of the brackets on the wall. The screen can be moved horizontally along the length of the brackets. The two safety screws go in through through the bottom of two of the oblong holes in the bottom bracket to keep the screen locked in place.


For an example, below is the lower screen bracket hanging on the lower french cleat.


----------



## Jimbo85281

That helps so much! Thanks for that. I can't wait to get this screen. All of the reviews have been great!


----------



## ttusqrl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimbo85281* /forum/post/21493208
> 
> 
> My god these directions seem terrible. I can't get any idea of what the mounting system actually looks like. You can't even tell how far in the mounting points are on the screen or if they're fixed in place or adjustable. I'm assuming mounting in studs is necessary considering the weight but if the mounting points are fixed thres not much of a chance of both of them lining up with a stud. And even then it probably wouldn't be in the right position if you could find two studs t line it up with. It seems like the system that Elite and other have is better where the screens simply hangs on two or more brackets. Anyone with the multiformat or reqular fixed frame have any input?? Anyone??



The trick is not to read them










The only part you need to know is what screws go where and to remember to hook up the pulley system. Other than that, grab a stud finder and let common sense take over.


----------



## rakstr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ttusqrl* /forum/post/21500543
> 
> 
> The trick is not to read them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only part you need to know is what screws go where and to remember to hook up the pulley system. Other than that, grab a stud finder and let common sense take over.



AND, IF you got the variable format, do NOT forget the "stops" or you'll be doing the assembly more than once!!!!


----------



## Jimbo85281




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rakstr* /forum/post/21501694
> 
> 
> AND, IF you got the variable format, do NOT forget the "stops" or you'll be doing the assembly more than once!!!!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ttusqrl* /forum/post/21500543
> 
> 
> The trick is not to read them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only part you need to know is what screws go where and to remember to hook up the pulley system. Other than that, grab a stud finder and let common sense take over.




Great info guys, thanks! I'm still curious as to whether or not the grey screen is a light grey or a dark grey. I don't like to go by the gain ratings because some people have said that the gain rating of the white screens is wrong. If anyone has the grey and can comment I would appreciate it!


----------



## rakstr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimbo85281* /forum/post/21503557
> 
> 
> Great info guys, thanks! I'm still curious as to whether or not the grey screen is a light grey or a dark grey. I don't like to go by the gain ratings because some people have said that the gain rating of the white screens is wrong. If anyone has the grey and can comment I would appreciate it!



Sorry if I missed this BUT, if you have a light controlled room, I'd go with the white!!!


----------



## Jimbo85281




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rakstr* /forum/post/21505784
> 
> 
> Sorry if I missed this BUT, if you have a light controlled room, I'd go with the white!!!



Actually the reason I was considering grey is because I will be using this in my living room with a super bright 2800 lumen projector. I don't have dark walls and I think the grey may help with lowering my black levels. I was curious about the look of it because I haven't seen any pics yet.


Have you noticed any banding on the white screen as others have noticed? Thanks!


----------



## rakstr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimbo85281* /forum/post/21506539
> 
> 
> Actually the reason I was considering grey is because I will be using this in my living room with a super bright 2800 lumen projector. I don't have dark walls and I think the grey may help with lowering my black levels. I was curious about the look of it because I haven't seen any pics yet.
> 
> 
> Have you noticed any banding on the white screen as others have noticed? Thanks!



Nope, I love mine!


----------



## zax123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimbo85281* /forum/post/21506539
> 
> 
> Actually the reason I was considering grey is because I will be using this in my living room with a super bright 2800 lumen projector. I don't have dark walls and I think the grey may help with lowering my black levels. I was curious about the look of it because I haven't seen any pics yet.
> 
> 
> Have you noticed any banding on the white screen as others have noticed? Thanks!



I have to admit that I have noticed banding on my 130" 2.35:1 fixed frame white screen. It's only with very bright scenes and only when the contrast/color mix makes it happen... I admit that it is quite frustrating to not have a perfect picture, but the problem only rears its ugly head occasionally...


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimbo85281* /forum/post/21506539
> 
> 
> Actually the reason I was considering grey is because I will be using this in my living room with a super bright 2800 lumen projector. I don't have dark walls and I think the grey may help with lowering my black levels. I was curious about the look of it because I haven't seen any pics yet.
> 
> 
> Have you noticed any banding on the white screen as others have noticed? Thanks!



Scroll back through the thread and look for posts and photos from NathanR, I believe he got the grey screen,


----------



## mreggena

I have a contact at Monoprice that can send you screen fabric samples. Send me a PM if you want the info.


----------



## greddy09sc

My 133 motorized tab tension screen came in last week. I havent' got a chance to open it. The end of the box is damage but looks like it was the mount was there and it's ok. It was delivered by UPS 18 wheeler. don't know how he made in the neighborhood.


Anyways, I'm thinking about installing a flat led 60in screen behind the screen. Do you think there is enough room for it? Or the projector screen will hit it?


----------



## toofast68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greddy09sc* /forum/post/21517976
> 
> 
> My 133 motorized tab tension screen came in last week. I havent' got a chance to open it. The end of the box is damage but looks like it was the mount was there and it's ok. It was delivered by UPS 18 wheeler. don't know how he made in the neighborhood.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'm thinking about installing a flat led 60in screen behind the screen. Do you think there is enough room for it? Or the projector screen will hit it?



I don't ahve your screen... but if clearance becomes an issues, just mount a 2 x 4 FIRST to your wall and then mount your screen to that. will give you more clearance.


----------



## KevinG

This may be a bit off-topic for this thread, but I thought I'd put it here for completeness.


My 133" tab tensioned monoprice screen was picked up yesterday (RMA'd because of the waves that couldn't be removed).


As luck would have it, my DaLite 133" cinema vision was delivered the same day. I hung it last night and thought I would give some comparisons.


#1) The monoprice screens absolutely WIN when it comes to the mounting bracket. The fact that they use the same bracket for ceiling or wall, and that the bracket basically reaches out and grabs the screen making installation a breeze should not be lost on anyone. Of course, you pretty much do this once or twice and never again. The DaLite ceiling mount is a royal PITA. You have to basically get someone (or a bunch of people) to hold it up to the ceiling while you drive the anchors in (after marking and pre-drilling holes). Because of this, I used the wall mount...which at LEAST lets you mount it (the bracket) to the wall without having to hold the entire thing up in the air while you are doing it. Once up, it wasn't anywhere near as easy to get the screen onto the bracket. But, once it was there, it was fine.


#2) The monoprice screen comes with IR remote (this is extra for the DaLite)


#3) The monoprice screen comes with projector control (if the projector has an output, it can control the screen up/down) (this is extra for the DaLite)


#4) The DaLite screen comes with a wall switch for up/down/stop (that doesn't HAVE to be used if you pay up for some other control like the ones listed above)


#5) The monoprice screen comes with a captive power cord that needs to be plugged into an outlet. The DaLite gets hardwired. For me, the DaLite is the better choice here, since it means I don't have to figure out how to hide the power cord, and have a code-compliant outlet to plug it into.


#6) The motor on the DaLite is slightly quieter than the monoprice "somphy" motor. (And I didn't get the DaLite "silent" motor)


#7) The case is a bit nicer on the DaLite (textured, not smooth black) [just MHO]


#8) The DaLite screen material is ever so slightly thicker than the monoprice material. It also doesn't smell like a pool toy, thought it may have a slight scent of it's own. Hard for me to tell since insulation was installed the same day, and that certainly has a scent to it...


#9) The tensioning system on the DaLite is quite a bit more substantial than on the monoprice screen.


#10) Lastly, the DaLite screen is actually flat. ;-)


All that being said, it was nearly twice the price! So, if you get a good one, or you can be satisfied with some waves, the monoprice screen is a bargain. I just wasn't willing to settle after investing over 10K in theater equipment. The other thing I gained here was some "gain" in screen material. Monoprice only offers 1.0, and, by going with DaLite, I was able to get the 1.3 that I really wanted.


-Kevin


----------



## slybarman

Those are good objective observations Kevin - thanks.


----------



## deathinc

I would like to see a video of the tab tension monoprice and some pictures too!


----------



## slybarman

With respect to the multiformat screen:


Does anyone have experience to know whether warming the screen material causes it to shrink or stretch? The wrinkles in the middle are still annoying me. I was thinking of gently warming it with a hair dryer in hopes it would shrink and tighten, but I am afraid I could end up making it worse.


----------



## Jimbo85281




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slybarman* /forum/post/21600136
> 
> 
> With respect to the multiformat screen:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have experience to know whether warming the screen material causes it to shrink or stretch? The wrinkles in the middle are still annoying me. I was thinking of gently warming it with a hair dryer in hopes it would shrink and tighten, but I am afraid I could end up making it worse.





Are you sure you aren't seeing bading on your screen and not wrinkles? It would be odd to have wrinkles in the middle of a screen that is tensioned. I have the 133" grey monoprice screen and banding is a bit of an issue. They are vertical bands and seem to worsen where you would typically see a hotspot (the reflection of the projector).


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimbo85281* /forum/post/21600944
> 
> 
> Are you sure you aren't seeing bading on your screen and not wrinkles? It would be odd to have wrinkles in the middle of a screen that is tensioned. I have the 133" grey monoprice screen and banding is a bit of an issue. They are vertical bands and seem to worsen where you would typically see a hotspot (the reflection of the projector).



Well, not 100% certain. I had described it as banding earlier, but the more I had looked at it from the side, the more I think it is the result of inadequate tension in the material across the horizontal width of the screen.


----------



## Jimbo85281




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slybarman* /forum/post/21601400
> 
> 
> Well, not 100% certain. I had described it as banding earlier, but the more I had looked at it from the side, the more I think it is the result of inadequate tension in the material across the horizontal width of the screen.




I contacted my rep at monoprice to see what he says about the imperfections. If I can get them to send me a white screen material and compare I will do that and let you know. As far as taking a hair dryer to it, I would imagine that throwing hear at it would make it expand and create less tension.


----------



## Jimbo85281




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nathan_R* /forum/post/20735967
> 
> 
> I'm still overall very happy with the setup.
> 
> 
> The screen itself has some imperfections in it. There are some bands vertical bands that will show up on bright white scenes. These are in the fabric itself, although I thought at first they were from the screen being rolled up in a box for God knows how long. Unfortunately that wasn't the case, but again, I only see them occasionally in bright all-white images. They're not nearly as noticeable as the hotspots my old Da-Lite HCCV or pearlescent screens had, and I can't photograph them, so I consider them to be an acceptable momentary hiccup.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, the frame continues to impress me with its build quality. I think the frame alone would have been worth the price I paid.
> 
> 
> The masking mechanism is holding up incredibly well. I spend a good amount of time in the theater with the family, constantly moving to different aspect ratios for material, and the panel movement is still fluid and stress-free.
> 
> 
> The panels are as black as night and absorb every bit of light thrown at them. The little latch is undetectable, as well, in darkness.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps a bit.




I just put up my fixed grey monoscreens screen and my self as well as others have noticed the same banding issue as you. It appears to me like imperfections as you stated but is it possible that there isn't enough horizontal tension and were seeing small waves. I just did a test and when I have my side windows in the room fully open the bands appear to get worse, indicating that what I'm seeing is are in fact waves. BTW, they do run almost the entire length of the screen from top to bottom and most of the horizontal width. For me they're fairly easily visible on a lot of scenes and not just all white backgrounds.


Let us know if you have come up with any solutions short of getting a new screen.


I do love the frame though!


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimbo85281* /forum/post/21605297
> 
> 
> I contacted my rep at monoprice to see what he says about the imperfections. If I can get them to send me a white screen material and compare I will do that and let you know. As far as taking a hair dryer to it, I would imagine that throwing hear at it would make it expand and create less tension.



I have already been through that exercise with Monoprice. They know zero about the screens and how to deal with the problem. They are buying these from some factory in china. They did not design or manufacture the screens and they seem to have not made any real effort to familiarize themselves with the product. They have no specs beyond what the factory has given them. If there is a problem they give you the ability to return it - that is all. No support and no parts, etc. But, that is the price we pay to get these screens at rock bottom prices.


----------



## JamesVG81

The 120s with masking are back instock.


----------



## celedral

Just picked up the Only two 106" grey Multi-Format screens available. I was notified on the 7th that they were back in stock, after ordering I checked the email again and saw they only had two instock! wow guess I was lucky or early. Anyways picked it up just today and word of warning, these things are much larger than I expected, even after hearing they how large they were.


Here is a pic of my friend next to it and our "almost not big enough" van to fit it


If I have time, ill set it up tonight!


----------



## Jimbo85281




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *celedral* /forum/post/21618173
> 
> 
> Just picked up the Only two 106" grey Multi-Format screens available. I was notified on the 7th that they were back in stock, after ordering I checked the email again and saw they only had two instock! wow guess I was lucky or early. Anyways picked it up just today and word of warning, these things are much larger than I expected, even after hearing they how large they were.
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my friend next to it and our "almost not big enough" van to fit it
> 
> 
> If I have time, ill set it up tonight!





I'm interested in hearing your opinion of the grey screen. I and others have noticed some vertical banding and I would be curious to see if you have any of the same experience.


----------



## slybarman

AFAIK - nobody has had that issue on the 106". My theory is that they use the same tension springs for all of them. On the 106, the tension is adequate, but on some of the larger it may not be enough. I am open to other theories, but that one makes the most sense to me so far.


----------



## Jimbo85281




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slybarman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> AFAIK - nobody has had that issue on the 106". My theory is that they use the same tension springs for all of them. On the 106, the tension is adequate, but on some of the larger it may not be enough. I am open to other theories, but that one makes the most sense to me so far.



Interesting. I have the fixed 133" 16:9 and it didn't have any springs at all. Just rods and the tabs that the screen hooks to.


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimbo85281* /forum/post/21623620
> 
> 
> Interesting. I have the fixed 133" 16:9 and it didn't have any springs at all. Just rods and the tabs that the screen hooks to.



The fixed is a different kettle of fish. I was speaking specifically of the multi-format.


----------



## ttusqrl

I don't have any vertical banding on my 120" multi-format. It seems like most of the complaints come from the 130"+ fixed screens, but I could be mistaken


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ttusqrl* /forum/post/21625762
> 
> 
> I don't have any vertical banding on my 120" multi-format. It seems like most of the complaints come from the 130"+ fixed screens, but I could be mistaken



Several of us have it on the 120" multi-format.


----------



## celedral




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimbo85281* /forum/post/21622885
> 
> 
> I'm interested in hearing your opinion of the grey screen. I and others have noticed some vertical banding and I would be curious to see if you have any of the same experience.



I have not noticed any banding yet, but the screen itself is quite nice. It's light grey and does seem to improve the contrast just a slight bit, have in mind that its on the floor at the moment and not mounted. I'm currently running it with the Optoma Hd33 and so far images look great. The biggest issue I have is my box did not include the top and bottom mounting plate, so now i have no way to hang it up, unless I find something similar at home depot. Well I'll call monoprice tomorrow and see what they can do about it


I highly doubt they would be able to ship me that bracket due to the fact these screens go out of stock pretty often and next delivery date is March 26


Will post further details once I get the screen up and working right


----------



## slybarman

Unfortunately they will not send parts. They will have you RMA the whole thing, but when the new one arrives, you can just grab the brackets out of it and send it back rather than disassemble the screen you have.


I had thought I may not have received the brackets in mine as well, but they were rolled up pretty tight in the middle of one of the tubes or something. I trust you have opened and gone through everything?


----------



## celedral




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slybarman* /forum/post/21637579
> 
> 
> Unfortunately they will not send parts. They will have you RMA the whole thing, but when the new one arrives, you can just grab the brackets out of it and send it back rather than disassemble the screen you have.
> 
> 
> I had thought I may not have received the brackets in mine as well, but they were rolled up pretty tight in the middle of one of the tubes or something. I trust you have opened and gone through everything?



Oh man! If your right i might have just wasted my weekend! haha wow, i will definitely go back and check. If it is, then it's going up tonight


----------



## dougl99

I purchased in late August and finally hung in late October. Had framers fir it in and then rocked and painted. I noticed wrinkles in the bottom corners, but since I still didn't have my room ready, no big deal. The remote stopped working in January when I was showing a buddy. No big deal, rooms not ready. Two weeks ago the whole thing quit working. The screen has only been down so I could show off about 10x. I verified voltage to the board. All good. Called Monoprice. 1hr and 51 minutes later.....must be defective, send it back. All I need is the board. Too bad, send it back. Trouble shooting from MP was non-existent. Only advice was to try another outlet (even though I told him I had voltage). 3rd rep said he would send out new screen and I could rob parts. I then rec'd an email w/ RMA#. I questioned this and haven't heard back. Hopefully they will send me a screen. I have carpet going in tomorrow and my onkyo receiver, ascend speakers, rhythmic sub and panny blu-ray are on the way. I cancelled the PJ for now and am ordering a Sharp 70" until this gets resolved. After a year of construction, very disappointing.


----------



## [email protected]

coming from a 106" Stewart Vlux screen...


i purchased the 130" diag fixed frame white 2.35 aspect ratio.


the frame is identical to the stewart. i can't tell the different.


the connection of the screen to the frame is where the different is. the stewart is connected via buttons. the monoprice is connected with the rods and little plastic "knobs" that are not fixed and move. this causes the screen to not be "perfect".


getting the screen material to be perfectly flat was very picky. i used my hands and a hair dryer to eliminate the problem. i had 3 or 4 vertical bands running from top to bottom that were eventually eliminated with the combination of hair dryer and tension.


so the screen looks fabulous and i can't tell the different. but, at the end of the day...it needs work.

btw--monoprice did not have the bracket difference between the top and bottom for 2.35 screens. they did not understand that their directions for 4:3 and 16:9 were different measurements than mine. it is a huge deal to try and get that bottom bracket and top bracket to align perfectly without measurements and was total PITA!

btw--the 2.35 screen and my JVC projector (w/ lens memory) has got to be seen if you haven't done so.


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/21644467
> 
> 
> coming from a 106" Stewart Vlux screen...
> 
> 
> i purchased the 130" diag fixed frame white 2.35 aspect ratio.
> 
> 
> the frame is identical to the stewart. i can't tell the different.
> 
> 
> the connection of the screen to the frame is where the different is. the stewart is connected via buttons. the monoprice is connected with the rods and little plastic "knobs" that are not fixed and move. this causes the screen to not be "perfect".
> 
> 
> getting the screen material to be perfectly flat was very picky. i used my hands and a hair dryer to eliminate the problem. i had 3 or 4 vertical bands running from top to bottom that were eventually eliminated with the combination of hair dryer and tension.
> 
> 
> so the screen looks fabulous and i can't tell the different. but, at the end of the day...it needs work.
> 
> btw--monoprice did not have the bracket difference between the top and bottom for 2.35 screens. they did not understand that their directions for 4:3 and 16:9 were different measurements than mine. it is a huge deal to try and get that bottom bracket and top bracket to align perfectly without measurements and was total PITA!
> 
> btw--the 2.35 screen and my JVC projector (w/ lens memory) has got to be seen if you haven't done so.



Sounds like maybe that answers my question from a page or so back about whether a hair dryer would cause the screen material to shrink or stretch. I was thinking maybe I could use one to shrink the material to eliminate the vertical wrinkles (banding) in my screen. Of course, this assumes the screen material for the fixed screen and multi-format screen are similar.


----------



## [email protected]

When you put the hair dryer to the fabric take care to hold 3 inches away (at least) and do it gradually...aka don't melt it...you will see the fabric slightly wrinkle up and then slowly the wrinkles disappear. it freaked me for a second.


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When you put the hair dryer to the fabric take care to hold 3 inches away (at least) and do it gradually...aka don't melt it...you will see the fabric slightly wrinkle up and then slowly the wrinkles disappear. it freaked me for a second.



Thank you. Is the back of your screen material black and kinda plasticy looking?


----------



## KevinG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougl99* /forum/post/21642062
> 
> 
> I purchased in late August and finally hung in late October. Had framers fir it in and then rocked and painted. I noticed wrinkles in the bottom corners, but since I still didn't have my room ready, no big deal. The remote stopped working in January when I was showing a buddy. No big deal, rooms not ready. Two weeks ago the whole thing quit working. The screen has only been down so I could show off about 10x. I verified voltage to the board. All good. Called Monoprice. 1hr and 51 minutes later.....must be defective, send it back. All I need is the board. Too bad, send it back. Trouble shooting from MP was non-existent. Only advice was to try another outlet (even though I told him I had voltage). 3rd rep said he would send out new screen and I could rob parts. I then rec'd an email w/ RMA#. I questioned this and haven't heard back. Hopefully they will send me a screen. I have carpet going in tomorrow and my onkyo receiver, ascend speakers, rhythmic sub and panny blu-ray are on the way. I cancelled the PJ for now and am ordering a Sharp 70" until this gets resolved. After a year of construction, very disappointing.



Doug, sorry to hear about your situation. It sounds a lot like mine, except I was lucky enough to have NOT chosen the version that gets framed into the ceiling!


I ended up with a DaLite (at 2x the cost of the monoprice screen) and am very happy with it. My carpet was finally installed yesterday, and after considering the entire cost of this whole operation, (finishing the basement, purchasing the theater equipment) I wish I could have saved the frustration and time that I wasted with the monoprice screen from the outset. Sometimes a deal really is too good to be true (though it sounds like the fixed screens fair somewhat better here...).


-Kevin


----------



## dougl99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinG* /forum/post/21648152
> 
> 
> Doug, sorry to hear about your situation. It sounds a lot like mine, except I was lucky enough to have NOT chosen the version that gets framed into the ceiling!
> 
> 
> I ended up with a DaLite (at 2x the cost of the monoprice screen) and am very happy with it. My carpet was finally installed yesterday, and after considering the entire cost of this whole operation, (finishing the basement, purchasing the theater equipment) I wish I could have saved the frustration and time that I wasted with the monoprice screen from the outset. Sometimes a deal really is too good to be true (though it sounds like the fixed screens fair somewhat better here...).
> 
> 
> -Kevin



Based on more emails, I believe Monoprice is going to send me a screen to rob parts. The board I need is about 3" x 3". The screen is 12 feet long as shipped. Not real cost efficient. The pics give you an idea of what would be involved w/ removing and reinstalling another screen. You can see the waves at the bottom of the screen. I have not tried to adjust, yet.


----------



## KevinG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougl99* /forum/post/21651977
> 
> 
> Based on more emails, I believe Monoprice is going to send me a screen to rob parts. The board I need is about 3" x 3". The screen is 12 feet long as shipped. Not real cost efficient. The pics give you an idea of what would be involved w/ removing and reinstalling another screen. You can see the waves at the bottom of the screen. I have not tried to adjust, yet.



Yep, my waves looked just like that... (I posted pictures of the waves a little while ago, search back if you want to see them) I spent some real time trying to adjust them out but was only able to make them worse. I know what you are saying about the shipping box size...my screen is 133" also...


I hope you are able to remove those waves, since replacing the screen is a much bigger job.


----------



## boarder1995

Wow, Dougl99 - that looks horrible! I've got their ceiling recessed 106" grey tab tensioned screen and haven't had any issues fortunately. The screen is flat, motor works, and image looks good. The tab tensioning is adjustable on these units by rotating the little knobs in the weight bar at the bottom on the ends (for other readers' edification). But your situation looks much worse than one that could be corrected by tab tensioning. If your installers followed the suggested ceiling mount installation method, it should be relatively easy to pull this unit down and put up the new one, other than it's a huge, fairly heavy item that's overhead. Good luck and report back!


Some issues I did have with mine were the packing of the mounting threaded rods - threads were not protected and were botched up pretty bad. The hardware (nuts, bolts, etc.) is definitely cheap Chinese manufacturing.


----------



## dougl99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boarder1995* /forum/post/21683550
> 
> 
> Wow, Dougl99 - that looks horrible! I've got their ceiling recessed 106" grey tab tensioned screen and haven't had any issues fortunately. The screen is flat, motor works, and image looks good. The tab tensioning is adjustable on these units by rotating the little knobs in the weight bar at the bottom on the ends (for other readers' edification). But your situation looks much worse than one that could be corrected by tab tensioning. If your installers followed the suggested ceiling mount installation method, it should be relatively easy to pull this unit down and put up the new one, other than it's a huge, fairly heavy item that's overhead. Good luck and report back!
> 
> 
> Some issues I did have with mine were the packing of the mounting threaded rods - threads were not protected and were botched up pretty bad. The hardware (nuts, bolts, etc.) is definitely cheap Chinese manufacturing.



Still haven't heard from Monoprice. I'll be calling on Tuesday. There were two methods to mount this screen. One was a single threaded rod through each end. I did that the first time, but it never seemed to hang correctly. Method two was using the provided bracket that screws to the top rails. This method uses two rods on each end and was easy to adjust....but mounting is exterior to the screen...which is now sheetrocked in. I would need to get above the screen and loosen the nuts. Not impossible, but not fun.


----------



## Steve*MH

Not to change the subject, but very curious for those that have the multi-format screen, is there a way to "automate" the pulley system to operate from a remote control rather than manual? I think the concept is great and the price is very reasonable; however, the only "downside" would be the manual adjustment of the horizontal masking. Just curious if this could ever be modified to operate in a motorized manner and via a remote control. Perhaps it is unrealistic, but thought I might ask because the ability to modify it in some way for automated masking would be attractive to me without an outragous price or a complicated DIY horizontal masking system. There must be a pulley system already in place - just finding a way to automate it with a motor of somekind.


----------



## rakstr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve*MH* /forum/post/21707775
> 
> 
> Not to change the subject, but very curious for those that have the multi-format screen, is there a way to "automate" the pulley system to operate from a remote control rather than manual? I think the concept is great and the price is very reasonable; however, the only "downside" would be the manual adjustment of the horizontal masking. Just curious if this could ever be modified to operate in a motorized manner and via a remote control. Perhaps it is unrealistic, but thought I might ask because the ability to modify it in some way for automated masking would be attractive to me without an outragous price or a complicated DIY horizontal masking system. There must be a pulley system already in place - just finding a way to automate it with a motor of somekind.



IMHO, not easily because it requires you to pull from the center and up, plus the motion to "latch". To me, the only viable method would be synchronized pulls from each side and that already sounds complex and expensive! It's really not that big of a deal to adjust but I understand the request!!!!


----------



## jbernardi

At first I was waiting for the 120" white multi-format screen to get back in stock, but later decided to get the 120" white fixed flat screen.


It was very easy to assemble and hang.


I attached my Epson 9700UB to the ceiling very near the minimum throw distance of 11'9", and I'm thrilled at the result. The monoprice screen is doing great for me in my darkened theater room.


----------



## Krbass

I was dead set on a 106" da-lite and building a diy masking system. I think I found my new screen, just wish they were in stock. I am considering the 120" but am worried it may be a bit to large.


----------



## greddy09sc

I have my 133" motorized screen sitting in my garage for 3 months now. Finally took it out of the box and getting ready to hang.


But before I drill any holes, how do yall hide the power cord? Do you drill a hole behind the enclosure?


----------



## SmokenAshes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greddy09sc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have my 133" motorized screen sitting in my garage for 3 months now. Finally took it out of the box and getting ready to hang.
> 
> 
> But before I drill any holes, how do yall hide the power cord? Do you drill a hole behind the enclosure?



You could do a power bridge, but that involves going through attic and dry wall. But makes it look very clean.


----------



## greddy09sc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greddy09sc* /forum/post/21818548
> 
> 
> I have my 133" motorized screen sitting in my garage for 3 months now. Finally took it out of the box and getting ready to hang.
> 
> 
> But before I drill any holes, how do yall hide the power cord? Do you drill a hole behind the enclosure?



I finally hung it up last night. The first 5 times going up and down, the motor was squeeling/sqeeking every other second. Then it stopped after that. Will that noise come back or it just something that needed to be lubricated the first couple of times? Anyone experience this sound also?


I hope the noise doesn't come back. Other than that, it looks good. The smell is not that bad.


Months of work in the making and almost done, can't wait for the finish result.


----------



## FourDoor

Sorry in advance as I haven't had a chance to fully read through the thread and do my normal research.


I have an Epson 8350 currently projecting onto a painted wall with a silverscreen paint job at 140".


The wife out of nowhere says she wants a screen now so I'm stuck trying to figure out which Monoprice screen to get.


The room is light controlled but the back of the room is open to a hallway that stays lit during parties. However, I would say that 80% of the rooms usage is at night with few guests so the hallway lights can stay off. The other 20% is during parties/events where the room is mostly used with the XBOX Kinect/Wii for kids to play on.


So should I get the 133" Fixed frame 16:9 in white or grey? What would be the better screen to pick up for my situation. Both screens are currently showing in stock at Monoprice. The blacks are obviously washed out at night when in "Livingroom" mode on the Epson but the black levels look decent to my eyes in movie mode even on the painted wall.


----------



## greddy09sc

133in motorized screen.


The squeaking noise is back. When the screen is going up, it squeaks every other second. Kind of annoying. Anyone experience this or I might have a defective one?


----------



## greddy09sc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FourDoor* /forum/post/21859692
> 
> 
> Sorry in advance as I haven't had a chance to fully read through the thread and do my normal research.
> 
> 
> I have an Epson 8350 currently projecting onto a painted wall with a silverscreen paint job at 140".
> 
> 
> The wife out of nowhere says she wants a screen now so I'm stuck trying to figure out which Monoprice screen to get.
> 
> 
> The room is light controlled but the back of the room is open to a hallway that stays lit during parties. However, I would say that 80% of the rooms usage is at night with few guests so the hallway lights can stay off. The other 20% is during parties/events where the room is mostly used with the XBOX Kinect/Wii for kids to play on.
> 
> 
> So should I get the 133" Fixed frame 16:9 in white or grey? What would be the better screen to pick up for my situation. Both screens are currently showing in stock at Monoprice. The blacks are obviously washed out at night when in "Livingroom" mode on the Epson but the black levels look decent to my eyes in movie mode even on the painted wall.



I would get white.


----------



## FourDoor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greddy09sc* /forum/post/21861960
> 
> 
> I would get white.



I was originally looking into the whites as well then doubted myself that maybe the grey would be better for the blacks... For those with the white screen are you happy with the black levels on your setup?


----------



## FourDoor

Went ahead and pulled the trigger on the 133" fixed frame in white.


Also for those interested, there's a coupon working right now for 10% off all Monoprice Screens:


MONOSCREEN


----------



## dougl99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougl99* /forum/post/21642062
> 
> 
> I purchased in late August and finally hung in late October. Had framers fir it in and then rocked and painted. I noticed wrinkles in the bottom corners, but since I still didn't have my room ready, no big deal. The remote stopped working in January when I was showing a buddy. No big deal, rooms not ready. Two weeks ago the whole thing quit working. The screen has only been down so I could show off about 10x. I verified voltage to the board. All good. Called Monoprice. 1hr and 51 minutes later.....must be defective, send it back. All I need is the board. Too bad, send it back. Trouble shooting from MP was non-existent. Only advice was to try another outlet (even though I told him I had voltage). 3rd rep said he would send out new screen and I could rob parts. I then rec'd an email w/ RMA#. I questioned this and haven't heard back. Hopefully they will send me a screen. I have carpet going in tomorrow and my onkyo receiver, ascend speakers, rhythmic sub and panny blu-ray are on the way. I cancelled the PJ for now and am ordering a Sharp 70" until this gets resolved. After a year of construction, very disappointing.



Monoprice sent me an entire new screen to rob the part I needed. Not the best way to go. 10 minutes, three phillips head screws and two modular plugs later I swapped the boards and was good to go. Any other situation and I probably would have been happy with a completely new product. Uninstalling this one would have been a large project compared to replacing a board. Kudos to MP for doing what they did under the circumstances. After a few weeks of me not returning the screen (they shipped it w/o requiring any payment) they sent a call tag from the freight company.


I have adjusted out some of the waves and while not completely satified with the outcome, it is very difficult to see while watching a movie...looks much worse with the lights on...and not worth uninstalling. Maybe move up my upgrade date.


This is a 133" motorized ceiling recessed screen using an Epson 3010.


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougl99* /forum/post/21906182
> 
> 
> I have adjusted out some of the waves and while not completely satified with the outcome, it is very difficult to see while watching a movie...looks much worse with the lights on...and not worth uninstalling. Maybe move up my upgrade date.
> 
> 
> This is a 133" motorized ceiling recessed screen using an Epson 3010.



Did you try a hairdryer on the waves yet? Another member had success with that. I have meaning to try it on my multi-format, but have not found the time or energy to take the screen back down yet.


----------



## dougl99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slybarman* /forum/post/21912569
> 
> 
> Did you try a hairdryer on the waves yet? Another member had success with that. I have meaning to try it on my multi-format, but have not found the time or energy to take the screen back down yet.



Haven't tried the hair dryer.


It seems if I could just add a small amount of weight to the ends of the bottom bar, the waves would go away. But easier said than done and probably not real attractive.


----------



## SmokenAshes

When the screen is down try lifting the bottom bar up a little, like if your doing a curl up on the bar. Then let it back down, let me know if that worked.


----------



## dougl99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokenAshes* /forum/post/21917972
> 
> 
> When the screen is down try lifting the bottom bar up a little, like if your doing a curl up on the bar. Then let it back down, let me know if that worked.



Tried it. No change.


Any idea if there is a way to "un"tighten the tension adjustment knobs. They only turn clockwise to tight the string. I was wanting to loosen it up and start over.


----------



## SmokenAshes

You should be able to turn it counter clockwise to loosen. That is thats how I do it with my Vapex tensioned screen.


----------



## str1der

How does the Monoprice fixed screens compare to a DIY using BOC. What's the material like on the Monoprice screens?


----------



## HaloArchive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *str1der* /forum/post/22018943
> 
> 
> How does the Monoprice fixed screens compare to a DIY using BOC. What's the material like on the Monoprice screens?



I would also like to know. Thanks!


----------



## sivart321

Does anyone have a video of the masking system in action? Someone actually manually moving the masks in place and removing them?


Thanks!


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sivart321*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/450#post_22123009
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a video of the masking system in action? Someone actually manually moving the masks in place and removing them?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I'll see about making one for you.


Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## curtishd

I doubt it BUT does anyone know if any of the monoprice screens retain polarization? Simply put a cheap (Real D) pair of 3D glasses on your head and use another pair and shine your projector through one of the glasses lenses as if your eye is the projector. Now do you notice when you close one eye does the image get darker on the screen?


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sivart321*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/450#post_22123009
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a video of the masking system in action? Someone actually manually moving the masks in place and removing them?
> 
> Thanks!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slybarman*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/450#post_22173951
> 
> 
> I'll see about making one for you.



Took a while, but here is a video of the masking system in action:


----------



## sivart321

Awesome. That was helpful. I have manual masks that I can put in place now, but this is a much more elegant solution and doesn't require me to store the velvet wrapped masks anywhere.


Thanks for taking the time to make a video!


----------



## slybarman

You are welcome. Glad it helps.


----------



## curtishd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slybarman*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/450#post_22240781
> 
> 
> Took a while, but here is a video of the masking system in action:



Thanks for the video! Could you tell us how the screen is mounted to the frame? Snaps? Tension pocket with rod? or what?


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtishd*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/450#post_22242565
> 
> 
> Thanks for the video! Could you tell us how the screen is mounted to the frame? Snaps? Tension pocket with rod? or what?



A rod goes into a pocket along each edge of the screen material. Springs are then spaced all around holding each rod to the frame and tensioning the material - though not enough I think in my case.


----------



## mizzoutigers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slybarman*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/450#post_22242648
> 
> 
> A rod goes into a pocket along each edge of the screen material. Springs are then spaced all around holding each rod to the frame and tensioning the material - though not enough I think in my case.



I take it by your comment that your screen has some wrinkles. Are you able to tension the screen more by shortening the springs? This screen really interests me due to the multi-format function. Thanks.


----------



## slybarman

I had considered buying some shorter springs, but never did. Another member posted that he was able to remove wrinkes from the screen with a hair dryer set on low to shrink the screen material slightly. I intend to try that approach this winter sometime.


Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoeBoy73

Hello Everyone...just thought I would touch base with the owners of these screens to see what their long terms thoughts are. I'm looking for a screen and this seems to be a great value...I'm a "measure twice, cut once" kinda guy.


----------



## Shizzlenits

Boy am I glad you bumped this thread. I just ordered the 106" multi-format in white.


I'm pumped!


----------



## JoeBoy73

Awesome Shizzle....can't wait to hear you thoughts!


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shizzlenits*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/450#post_22493437
> 
> 
> Boy am I glad you bumped this thread. I just ordered the 106" multi-format in white.
> 
> I'm pumped!



Congrats! May I ask what projector are you going to use with this screen?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/450#post_22493694
> 
> 
> Awesome Shizzle....can't wait to hear you thoughts!



+1


Could you please share some pics as well?


----------



## mizzoutigers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shizzlenits*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/450#post_22493437
> 
> 
> Boy am I glad you bumped this thread. I just ordered the 106" multi-format in white.
> 
> I'm pumped!


Pleeeeeeease post your impressions of this screen. This is the exact screen I am contemplating. I am especially curious how tight and smooth the screen material comes out since some have expressed issues with wrinkles. Thanks.


----------



## trgraphics

I have the 106" with the grey screen. For this size, the screen pulls tight with no wrinkles on mine. I have replaced it with the SI 108" zero edge however. I loved the ability to change the aspect on this screen and wish I could convert the screen to the SI screen. Despite what they claim, it needs masking.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trgraphics*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/450#post_22508999
> 
> 
> I have the 106" with the grey screen. For this size, the screen pulls tight with no wrinkles on mine. I have replaced it with the SI 108" zero edge however. I loved the ability to change the aspect on this screen and wish I could convert the screen to the SI screen. Despite what they claim, it needs masking.



Could you please elaborate a bit more on "Despite what they claim, it needs masking."?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## trgraphics

I was refering to the SI screen. I can still see the greyish black bars on scope material and after getting used to the adjustable aspect of the monoprice, it's hard to get used to seeing those again.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trgraphics*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/450#post_22509277
> 
> 
> I was refering to the SI screen. I can still see the greyish black bars on scope material and after getting used to the adjustable aspect of the monoprice, it's hard to get used to seeing those again.



Oh, OK and thanks for your clarification.


I know that you already replaced the Monoprice screen, but I would like to hear your impressions on this screen. I'm planning on buying one in the near future and I really like the fact that you can use it in two different formats.


Looking forward to read your impression.


----------



## trgraphics

I was very pleased with the monoprice grey screen in 2d. I have a dual Benq W7000 setup and even with that for 3d the grey screen just wasn't bright enough for 3d. My setup is in my family room and I prefer not to watch movies or sports in total darkness. That's the only reason I went with the 1.4 gain SI screen.


The adjustable height aspect worked extremely well on my monoprice. Others have said they had problems, but I never did over the 6 months I used it.


If you don't have to deal with room lights, I would highly recommend the monoprice. The adjustable aspect makes a big difference while watching scope movies.


----------



## Skylinestar

Is it true that smaller electric screen (such as 92") is impossible to get V pattern in the long run?


----------



## mizzoutigers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trgraphics*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/450#post_22509471
> 
> 
> I was very pleased with the monoprice grey screen in 2d. I have a dual Benq W7000 setup and even with that for 3d the grey screen just wasn't bright enough for 3d. My setup is in my family room and I prefer not to watch movies or sports in total darkness. That's the only reason I went with the 1.4 gain SI screen.
> 
> The adjustable height aspect worked extremely well on my monoprice. Others have said they had problems, but I never did over the 6 months I used it.
> 
> If you don't have to deal with room lights, I would highly recommend the monoprice. The adjustable aspect makes a big difference while watching scope movies.



Thanks for the input trgraphics. I want to get the 106" mulitformat in white for my dedicated home theater (complete light control). I like the multi use of the white screen as opposed to the grey. Would your recommend the monoprice 106 in white for my primary use (movies in light controlled environment)?


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shizzlenits*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/450#post_22493437
> 
> 
> Boy am I glad you bumped this thread. I just ordered the 106" multi-format in white.
> 
> I'm pumped!


So....did you get your screen?


----------



## bentson

Thanks for all the posts.


My PJ is a Sony VW-85. Previously using a StudioTek 130 at 120" diagonal 16:9 in a dark room. Need to go down to 106" diagonal max. Watch a fair amount of HDTV so planning on another 16:9, although the manual Multi-Format is a nice option.


Most of my viewing is after dark & my room has light colored walls with some minor light seepage from a couple of doorways. Was considering a SI BD with 1.4 gain but $$$. What are thoughts about the Monoprice 0.8 Grey vs the 1.0 White.


Since my screen size will be going down to 106 would the image with the 0.8 Grey be significantly different than my 1.3 gain at 120" diagonal? I'm thinking the Grey would help my lack of light control.


Any thoughts?


----------



## Neowulf

Any news or more opinions/updates from those that have gotten these? I am looking to pull the trigger on the 120" Multi-Format White but wanted some feedback.


----------



## hiperco

I just recently learned of the Monoprice Multi-Format screens. Any more recent feedback? And/or what other brands have a similar feature?


----------



## Neowulf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiperco*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/480#post_22827543
> 
> 
> I just recently learned of the Monoprice Multi-Format screens. Any more recent feedback? And/or what other brands have a similar feature?



I have the 120' Multi Format. its a 1.2 gain screen. Love it.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neowulf*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/480#post_22837971
> 
> 
> I have the 120' Multi Format. its a 1.2 gain screen. Love it.



Do you mind to share further details on how the masking works? I mean, it is really easy to move, do you have to use both hands to pull it up or down?


Any issue during the ensemble process? Any chance you can post some pics for us?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Steve*MH

Just to clarify; Is the 120" multi-format Monoprice screen 1.2 gain? It is listed as a 1.0 gain screen on the website. I hope it is 1.2 gain as I would prefer something higher than 1.0 for that size. Please clarify.


----------



## Neowulf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve*MH*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/480#post_22838604
> 
> 
> Just to clarify; Is the 120" multi-format Monoprice screen 1.2 gain? It is listed as a 1.0 gain screen on the website. I hope it is 1.2 gain as I would prefer something higher than 1.0 for that size. Please clarify.



It is listed as 1.0 but many folks have pointed out that it feels like 1.2. It is def bright to me.


Taken with a crappy Iphone from 10 feet away


----------



## Steve*MH

The screen looks good. Is there a way to "measure" the gain of a screen? I do need a gain of at least 1.2 for my throw distance and size of 120".

Thanks.


----------



## JamesVG81

My friend has the 120 multi-format Monoprice screen with 1.0 gain with a JVC rs-45 looks great. Will be my next upgrade. Anoughter friend of mine is buying my DIY 120inch and I'm going to upgrade to the Monoprice. Even with my HD20 it should make a nice difrence on precived contrast with the masking bars. I can't wait to get one.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neowulf*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/480#post_22840545
> 
> 
> It is listed as 1.0 but many folks have pointed out that it feels like 1.2. It is def bright to me.
> 
> 
> Taken with a crappy Iphone from 10 feet away



So, what do you do in movies with multi-aspect ratio? I mean, movies like The Dark Knight and TDKR? To you keep it in the 16:9 aspect ratio or do you go with the 2.40:1 and ignore the image spill when the movie switch to 16:9?


Do you mind to post a couple of pics while projecting a 2.40:1 movie?


----------



## hiperco

Just pulled the trigger on the 106" Multi Format white. Two things pushed me over the edge - the gray bars when watching 2.35:1 (just this evening), and the discovery of a 20% off coupon that I didn't want to wait to see if it expires soon (INCENTIVE). I'll keep you all posted


----------



## Sir_Q




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiperco*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/480#post_22857002
> 
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on the 106" Multi Format white. Two things pushed me over the edge - the gray bars when watching 2.35:1 (just this evening), and the discovery of a 20% off coupon that I didn't want to wait to see if it expires soon (INCENTIVE). I'll keep you all posted



Where did that coupon code come from? It isn't valid for my account.



edit. 20% coupon promo is still valid, expires 1/31/2013. I was already subscribed and its currently not working for me.

http://www.monoprice.com/home/promo.asp?pn=newsletter_incentive_lp&ui=147906&utm_source=incentive_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_content=sign_up&utm_campaign=incentive_q4_2012&ref=cj


----------



## hiperco

Maybe you used the coupon on a previous order?


----------



## hiperco

Got it! Love it!


Here are some pictures of the build etc. : https://picasaweb.google.com/hiperco/Monoprice106MultiformatScreenWhite?authuser=0&feat=directlink 


In a hurry now, will post back more details later










EDIT: As promised, more details:


- Overall I am very pleased with this screen, although I have yet to do anything other than "demo" viewing of it. Will watch a full movie later today.

- The screen material surface is good with no sheen or hotspotting. I would guess the gain is slightly higher than 1.0.

- I do like the masking system (which is good since thats the main reason I bought it).

- The mounting bracket "belts" were mounted twisted, I had to untwist.

- The shipping charge is probably appropriate, they had to ship this 9 foot, 100 pound box across the country, and then roll an 18 wheeler to my house...



Packaging: *****

- Very well packaged. Triple boxed.


Construction (Frame): *****

- One piece aluminum frame rails, solidly connected.

- Solid mounting system (but see next comment).

- CONS: Mounting system has metric spacing, with no holes on 16" centers (you could add holes if needed of course). My wall is paneling, with enough thickness that putting just the centers on a stud gives it enough support. Mounting this to drywall would be a challenge.


Assembly Instruction: *

- Really, how hard is it to make useful instructions. There are some errors, and half the total time I spent was making sure you know how it is supposed to work. Had I had access to the pictures I created it would have gone faster


----------



## Wilber

looking good.


----------



## Neowulf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/480#post_22849181
> 
> 
> So, what do you do in movies with multi-aspect ratio? I mean, movies like The Dark Knight and TDKR? To you keep it in the 16:9 aspect ratio or do you go with the 2.40:1 and ignore the image spill when the movie switch to 16:9?
> 
> 
> Do you mind to post a couple of pics while projecting a 2.40:1 movie?



Ill look into getting that picture btw. Sorry, all I have is an IPhone. As far as what it looks like with 2.40:1, it looks like 16:9.. With Multi Aspect, I just deal with my black bars (I have a JVC RS46 so it looks fine without masking (not as good but fine).


----------



## JamesVG81

How do you like it in comparison to your DIY screen. I have the same kind of DYI screen as you and was wonder how you think it compares? Thanks



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiperco*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/480#post_22881688
> 
> 
> Got it! Love it!
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures of the build etc. : https://picasaweb.google.com/hiperco/Monoprice106MultiformatScreenWhite?authuser=0&feat=directlink
> 
> 
> In a hurry now, will post back more details later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: As promised, more details:
> 
> 
> - Overall I am very pleased with this screen, although I have yet to do anything other than "demo" viewing of it. Will watch a full movie later today.
> 
> - The screen material surface is good with no sheen or hotspotting. I would guess the gain is slightly higher than 1.0.
> 
> - I do like the masking system (which is good since thats the main reason I bought it).
> 
> - The mounting bracket "belts" were mounted twisted, I had to untwist.
> 
> - The shipping charge is probably appropriate, they had to ship this 9 foot, 100 pound box across the country, and then roll an 18 wheeler to my house...
> 
> 
> 
> Packaging: *****
> 
> - Very well packaged. Triple boxed.
> 
> 
> Construction (Frame): *****
> 
> - One piece aluminum frame rails, solidly connected.
> 
> - Solid mounting system (but see next comment).
> 
> - CONS: Mounting system has metric spacing, with no holes on 16" centers (you could add holes if needed of course). My wall is paneling, with enough thickness that putting just the centers on a stud gives it enough support. Mounting this to drywall would be a challenge.
> 
> 
> Assembly Instruction: *
> 
> - Really, how hard is it to make useful instructions. There are some errors, and half the total time I spent was making sure you know how it is supposed to work. Had I had access to the pictures I created it would have gone faster


----------



## heywilliam

Can someone that has the Monoprice 120" multi-format post the exact measurements for the length and height? I am recessing the screen in a wall so I just want to be sure I allow enough clearance before the drywall goes up.


----------



## hiperco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesVG81*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/480#post_22894788
> 
> 
> How do you like it in comparison to your DIY screen. I have the same kind of DYI screen as you and was wonder how you think it compares? Thanks



I like it better than the Wilsonart Designer White, I suspect due to a little lower gain. The DW screen gain was a bit too much for my Epson 3020.


----------



## hiperco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heywilliam*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/480#post_22907888
> 
> 
> Can someone that has the Monoprice 120" multi-format post the exact measurements for the length and height? I am recessing the screen in a wall so I just want to be sure I allow enough clearance before the drywall goes up.



I think the measurements here are accurate (but please don't blame me as I have the 106"







)

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10829&cs_id=1082910&p_id=7969&seq=1&format=3#specification 

_Viewing Area: 1494mm Height x 2656mm Width to 1130mm Height x 2656mm Width


Border Dimensions: 100mm Top x 100mm Bottom x 100mm Left x 100mm Right


Total Screen Length: 2856mm_


MY CALC: TOTAL SCREEN HEIGHT=1494+200=1694mm


----------



## jacobms1

Lots of talk of the white version, anyone with first hand knowledge of the gray multi format screen?


----------



## osutx427

Folks in this thread mentioned that this Monoprice multi-format screen is made by Grandview Screens right? I had a chat with Monoprice trying to buy the 92" version of it, which they don't stock, and the rep repeatedly said they make their own screens.... Hmmm


TS - Mike M : Hi Nick,

TS - Mike M : Thank you for contacting Monoprice Technical Support.

TS - Mike M : My name is Mike M. Give me a moment while I review your question.

TS - Mike M : How are you doing today Nick?

Nick: great, u

TS - Mike M : I'm great thank you. You can place that order directly through Monoprice.

Nick: you don't carry it on your website

Nick: 92" version of this:

Nick: http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10829&cs_id=1082910&p_id=7968&seq=1&format=2 

TS - Mike M : Thje smallest we offer is the 106

Nick: your vendor for that is Grandview Screens right?

TS - Mike M : We manufacture all of our own items.

Nick: even for this multi-format screen? I had heard for this particular screen, it is from Grandview Screens

TS - Mike M : No sir we manufacture our own items.

Nick: ok, 106" wont' fit. thanks anyway

TS - Mike M : Truly sorry for any inconvenience it may cause you.

Nick: no worries. thanks


----------



## slybarman

As I posted earlier in thread, I think it is unlikely they are made BY Grandview, I think it more likely monoprice and Grandview buy from the same supplier in China.


Sent from my Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk.


----------



## smokarz

Looks like these screens are in the same price range as the Elite screens.


Anyone has experience with both the Monoprice and the Elite screens?


Thanks!


----------



## Sir_Q




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slybarman*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/480#post_22969087
> 
> 
> As I posted earlier in thread, I think it is unlikely they are made BY Grandview, I think it more likely monoprice and Grandview buy from the same supplier in China.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk.



Semantics. Don't think monoprice manufactures anything, just like Apple does not manufacture iphones. I think most people in this thread are referring to a Grandview design, which monoprices likely licensed.


----------



## DL4567




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/480#post_22980809
> 
> 
> Looks like these screens are in the same price range as the Elite screens.
> 
> 
> Anyone has experience with both the Monoprice and the Elite screens?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



You are in luck. I just replaced my 4-month-old Elite screen with a Monoprice screen. The ins and outs of each are fresh in my head. Any specific questions I can answer?


----------



## jacobms1

Great timing. I'm thinking I want the mono price screen but was considering the Elite....couple questions:

1) size/color of each

2) fixed or multi format on the monoprice?

3) what drove you to switch after only 4 months?

4) are you happy you switched?

5) any cons of the monoprice screen?


Any other comments comparing the two would be great! Thanks!


----------



## DrZaus

I wish they had Higher gains, like 1.4 , trying to put up a 150" on a 2.35:1 format with a viewing distance of 14 feet, mounted 16 - 17 feet back.. Love to use this with a Panasonic AE-8000 if possible. What you think?


----------



## DL4567

Alright, here are all my thoughts and comparisons -- surely it’ll cover everything anyone deciding between them wants to know. This turned out to be a novel, but… haha, it’s ok, I was actually imagining writing something like this as I put the Monoprice screen together. Glad to see there’s already an audience for it.


There are definitely pros and cons of each, from the shipping to assembly to hanging. The reason I switched was to go from 16:9 to 2.35:1, not for any reason of quality or disappointment in the Elite. The Elite was 120” fixed white 1.1 gain. It is a great screen and I was very happy with the quality. The fabric was perfect with no shiny spots or anything. The only flaw was a couple spots in the velvet “spray” on the frame, but I never paid it any attention after it was assembled and hanging on the wall since it wasn’t part of the picture. They were only bothersome as I was examining the parts when pulling stuff out of the box.


The top and bottom frames are split in two, and while this sounds like a concession for cheaper shipping, once it’s assembled you can’t tell at all that it’s connected in the middle. They look like one piece. After the frame is together, tensioning the screen material is a tedious process. There are a million tabs you have to put in place while pulling the material. You have to stretch it quite a bit, but once it’s done there are absolutely no wrinkles, the material is perfectly flat. Your thumbs will be sore from putting in all the tabs. Side note: while perfectly adequate, the rods you slide into the material edge to hook under the tabs, are plastic.


After the fabric is tensioned, you put an aluminum vertical spreader bar in the middle to make the middle height the same as the edges. This allows the screen to be hung only from the top, which is a good thing. The hanging brackets are great, and very simple. Two short brackets screwed into the wall and you’re done. They both support the top edge of the screen, French-cleat style. The sides of the black frame end up being tight to the wall all around. Looks very clean.


The box was 5ft long, weighed 35-40 lbs, and Fedex or UPS dropped it on my front doorstep no problem.

Cost was $315 on Amazon with free shipping. A bargain for how nice the screen is.


----


On to the Monoprice screen. I got the 150” 2.35:1 fixed white 1.0 gain. This maintained the same height that I had with the 120” 16:9 screen. First off, Monoprice charges for shipping, which ran me $165. Worse still, is that the top and bottom rails are one piece, so the box was 12 ft long. Sure, this is nicer in the end when installed (although arguable since the Elite really looked seamless) but the long pieces make shipping a nightmare. In addition to the $165, I had to deal with the drama of the driver not wanting to come down my street because he was in an 18-wheeler. The person on the phone setting up the delivery 2 days before didn’t offer me anything but a big rig, but then the driver really complained and all but lectured me on not requesting a smaller truck. They should give you all the options when setting up the delivery, not just offer a big rig. It sounded like “big rig or nothing.” If you want your stuff, that’s how it’s gonna come. Another example of UPS making life difficult…


Anyway, so the assembly of the Monoprice is actually easier, because you slide in little plastic “chess pawns” into a channel in the back of the frame rails, and then slide in metal (vs plastic) rods into the edges of the screen material. You then simply hook the metal rods over the pawns and that gives the material its tension. There have been previous posts about there not being enough tension with the Monoprice screens, but I found it plenty adequate. There are no wrinkles in my screen at all. I stretched it horizontally first and it was all I could do with the strength in my fingers. I was really afraid it would tear.


The hanging brackets are more complicated. There is a long one for both the top *and* bottom. The weight of the screen rests about 1” away from the wall rather than right tight to the wall like the Elite bracket, so make sure it’s screwed on tight. Also, because there is no vertical stretcher bar, the bottom bracket is supposed to space out the middle of the screen to the proper height. This puts even more strain on the top bracket. After it’s hung, the black frame isn’t tight to the wall like the Elite, but I’m just mentioning that for comparison, it’s not a big deal in the end. You can slide your fingers behind the frame with the Monoprice. Also, forgot to mention… the Monoprice frame pieces are noticeably heavier than the Elite, due to I believe material thickness and width.


I find the velvet coating on the Monoprice frame of better quality, and there are no flaws whatsoever. The frame itself is about 3/4--1” wider than the Elite, but both look proportionate. The screen material is pretty comparable, as it looks like the same texture on close inspection. The Elite material was better protected in the packaging however, carefully rolled good side “in” with a piece of paper rolled in with it. The Monoprice material was rolled good side “out” with no paper and plastic slid over it. It may be unrelated to the packing method, but my *only* complaint about the Monoprice material is that there’s a slight shiny vertical line just to the right of center, about a foot high. It’s rarely noticeable, and only visible in really bright scenes, but once you know it’s there…. (Not worth trying to exchange anything though).


----


So all in all, both are great screens, and anyone considering them would be happy with either. Your choice can depend on the size and aspect ratio you’re looking for. The 120” 16:9 was cheaper with the Elite than Monoprice, and the big 2.35:1 was cheaper with Monoprice than Elite. Also, Monoprice offered a 150" 235, the exact size I needed. Elite only comes in 138 and 158 within that area.


Summing up the pros and cons:

Elite Pros:

Small box, free shipping from Amazon

Well packaged screen material rolled with paper

Easy, simple hanging brackets

Cheaper in 16:9 format

Elite Cons:

Tedious to assemble

Two-piece top and bottom rail

Narrower frame looks less proportionate the bigger size you get

Velvet frame coating lower quality

More expensive in 2.35 format

Monoprice Pros:

Cheaper for 2.35 format

One-piece top and bottom frames – heavier gauge aluminum

Easier to assemble

Monoprice Cons:

Expensive, UPS Freight shipping

Screen material not packaged as carefully

More complicated hanging brackets

More expensive for 16:9 format


----------



## DL4567




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrZaus*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/480#post_22983183
> 
> 
> I wish they had Higher gains, like 1.4 , trying to put up a 150" on a 2.35:1 format with a viewing distance of 14 feet, mounted 16 - 17 feet back.. Love to use this with a Panasonic AE-8000 if possible. What you think?



The AE-8000 is a pretty bright projector, I think it would light the 150" just fine. Mine looks great with an Epson 8350 in cinema mode, lamp on eco from a 12 ft 9 in throw. I believe the AE-8000's dimmest setting is brighter than what I'm running.


----------



## smokarz

Thanks DL4567,


Which Elite screen did you get?


----------



## jacobms1

Thanks DL4567, your comparison was extremely helpful. In fact I was all set to order the monoprice 16:9 screen but will now likely go with the Elite based on your direct comparisons!! Really appreciate the time you took to write that up!


----------



## DL4567




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smokarz*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/510#post_22983767
> 
> 
> Thanks DL4567,
> 
> 
> Which Elite screen did you get?



It was the ER120WH1 Sable Fixed Frame (not the more expensive "EZ Frame").


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacobms1*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/510#post_22984036
> 
> 
> Thanks DL4567, your comparison was extremely helpful. In fact I was all set to order the monoprice 16:9 screen but will now likely go with the Elite based on your direct comparisons!! Really appreciate the time you took to write that up!



Glad you enjoyed it.







If Elite had a 150" 235, I probably would have gone with that, but I'm very happy with the monoprice screen other than the one somewhat shiny line, but it's barely an issue.


I'm planning to return the Elite to Amazon for the 80% refund they offer, but if anyone here may be interested in it let me know.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DL4567*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/510#post_22984951
> 
> 
> It was the ER120WH1 Sable Fixed Frame (not the more expensive "EZ Frame").
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Elite had a 150" 235, I probably would have gone with that, but I'm very happy with the monoprice screen other than the one somewhat shiny line, but it's barely an issue.
> 
> 
> I'm planning to return the Elite to Amazon for the 80% refund they offer, but if anyone here may be interested in it let me know.



Nice move and thanks for the review that you posted. How do you handle movies with multiple-formats (Batman's movies for instance).


Final question: where are the pics?











No, seriously, if you have a chance please post a couple of pics of the Monoprice screen. I'm currently using the same screen that you are about to return and I'm thinking on probably following your steps...............see what you did to me?!?!?


----------



## DL4567




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/510#post_22985376
> 
> 
> Nice move and thanks for the review that you posted. How do you handle movies with multiple-formats (Batman's movies for instance).
> 
> 
> Final question: where are the pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, seriously, if you have a chance please post a couple of pics of the Monoprice screen. I'm currently using the same screen that you are about to return and I'm thinking on probably following your steps...............see what you did to me?!?!?




Yeah those multiple format movies like Dark Knight and Dark Knight Rises are a real headache for Constant-Image-Height setups. I believe there's more than one thread in the CIH Chat section just discussing those 2 movies. I think the only options are to either play them like you would a 16:9 movie, using just the middle part of the screen, which will keyhole the 2.35 material and display the 16:9 IMAX shots in their entirety, or make the 2.35 material fill the screen and let the IMAX stuff spill over the top and bottom. Luckily I watched Dark Knight Rises a couple months ago with my 16:9 screen!







Honestly though, I wouldn't worry about it too much because while there may be a handful more, those are the only two movies I personally know of that pose that problem for 2.35 screen owners. And how often are you gonna watch them again once you've seen them, right? 99% of 2.35 movies keep a constant ratio, so don't let the couple of "weird" ones talk you out of the joys of a 2.35 screen.

_"...see what you did to me?!?!?"_


Haha, sorry if I'm putting ideas in your head!







After installing my 16:9 screen last October, it seemed like every movie I watched had the big black bars, and the occasional 1.78 or 1.85 movie looked SOOO much bigger because it filled the screen. If you spend enough time looking at the CIH Chat section here, you'll read things like 75% of movies are 2.35 format (especially most of the big-budget blockbusters), and tons of comments about how happy people are after making the switch to 2.35. I kept my wants at bay telling myself it's gonna be expensive having to buy a video scaler, anamorphic lens, and new screen, but it was useless. Looking through finished theater pics it really seems like 2.35 is getting more and more popular. Where there's a will there's a way, and I discovered I'm able to scale for "free" running movies through my HTPC, and I snagged a great deal on a used anamorphic lens. And finally going with the monoprice screen made the switch much more affordable than I originally thought. (you should have been there when I was explaining this to the wife, _after_ I bought the stuff of course!)










If you're thinking about it, do it! You absolutely won't regret it. It's probably the most effective upgrade one can do to their theater without spending a zillion dollars.

Just look at the animation on this homepage: http://www.panamorph.com/ 


I'll try to get some pictures up for you comparing the before and after.


----------



## hiperco

All this hand-wringing about which format, when Monoprice has solved this dilemma with their multi-format screens







I continue to enjoy mine


----------



## YesAnotherTweet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiperco*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/510#post_22991203
> 
> 
> All this hand-wringing about which format, when Monoprice has solved this dilemma with their multi-format screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I continue to enjoy mine



I just want their multi-format screen that is 2.35:1 that will mask from the sides to 16:9. Give me that screen and I will buy it blind. Oh! Did I mention, can you make it an electric mask? Please!


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DL4567*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/510#post_22989018
> 
> 
> (you should have been there when I was explaining this to the wife, _after_ I bought the stuff of course!)



I guess it was something like this...........

















> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DL4567*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/510#post_22989018
> 
> 
> If you're thinking about it, do it! You absolutely won't regret it. It's probably the most effective upgrade one can do to their theater without spending a zillion dollars.



Seriously thinking about it...........










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DL4567*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/510#post_22989018
> 
> 
> Just look at the animation on this homepage: http://www.panamorph.com/



I hate you!!!!!!!!











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DL4567*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/510#post_22989018
> 
> 
> I'll try to get some pictures up for you comparing the before and after.



Looking forward to look at those pics and thanks a lot for all the information that you shared with us.


Cheers!


----------



## DL4567

Here you go cr136124....



Elite 120" ER120WH1 Sable Fixed Frame:

 



Monoprice 150" 2.35 white material:

 




The difference in size for 2.35 movies is like day and night. It is literally an 80% increase. That animation on Panamorph's homepage really says it all.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DL4567*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/510#post_23002129
> 
> 
> Here you go cr136124....
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Elite 120" ER120WH1 Sable Fixed Frame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monoprice 150" 2.35 white material:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference in size for 2.35 movies is like day and night. It is literally an 80% increase. That animation on Panamorph's homepage really says it all.




Just one word:


Impressive!!!!


Thanks for sharing these pics...............man, I'm so close to pull the trigger.............but, I need to make sure there is enough room for the 120" multi-format screen. Do you mind to share with me the actual dimensions of this screen?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## DrZaus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DL4567*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/510#post_23002129
> 
> 
> Here you go cr136124....
> 
> 
> 
> Elite 120" ER120WH1 Sable Fixed Frame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monoprice 150" 2.35 white material:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference in size for 2.35 movies is like day and night. It is literally an 80% increase. That animation on Panamorph's homepage really says it all.



Have you tried any 3d Movies? What projector do you have? The 2:35 screen looks awesome.. I'm thinking of getting the SonyHW50ES and a panamorph cinevista anamorphic screen.. my Kid and wife want the 3D.. just wanted to check before I pull the plug


----------



## DL4567




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrZaus*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/510#post_23003691
> 
> 
> Have you tried any 3d Movies? What projector do you have? The 2:35 screen looks awesome.. I'm thinking of getting the SonyHW50ES and a panamorph cinevista anamorphic screen.. my Kid and wife want the 3D.. just wanted to check before I pull the plug



No, sorry my projector doesn't do 3D. It's not something that appeals to me other than seeing the occasional 3D movie in a commercial theater, but I understand the wife and kids wanting it.

I don't really know much about 3D for the home, but I did a quick search and based on what's written here under "VPL-HW50ES Projector 3D Capabilities" (about 3/4 down the page) it sounds like it would not be able to make a bright enough 3D picture on a 150" screen (don't know if that's the size you were considering or not). Have you looked into other projectors that might shoot a brighter 3D image?

http://www.projectorreviews.com/sony/hw50es/index.php


----------



## DrZaus

Based on Zombie's screen he able to see 3D on a 2.4 gain screen vs 1.4 gain.. on the Sony HW50ES.., Also what Anamorphic lens are you using for the 2.35:1 image?


----------



## daveinga

Thanks for the detailed review DL4567. Question on your comment that when assembled, the frame is not flush with the wall. How much space is there? My screen location will be next to the only door in the room, so we will walk past the profile everytime we walk in. How objectionable is the gap?


Thanks.


----------



## DL4567




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrZaus*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/510#post_23007384
> 
> 
> Based on Zombie's screen he able to see 3D on a 2.4 gain screen vs 1.4 gain.. on the Sony HW50ES.., Also what Anamorphic lens are you using for the 2.35:1 image?



If you can make it work with a high gain screen, that's great, I'm really glad there's a way. I just don't know enough about 3D to give good advice, so if you've read some specs of a good setup, by all means go for it.







My anamorphic lens is a Panamorph UH380.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daveinga*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/510#post_23008074
> 
> 
> Thanks for the detailed review DL4567. Question on your comment that when assembled, the frame is not flush with the wall. How much space is there? My screen location will be next to the only door in the room, so we will walk past the profile everytime we walk in. How objectionable is the gap?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



The gap isn't bad at all, I just mentioned it since I was doing a full comparison between the two screens. I was impressed that the Elite hung tight to the wall with no gap whatsoever, it made for a really clean and neat looking install. The gap on the monoprice is just enough to get your fingers behind it, or about 3/4". It doesn't look bad, and probably no one would notice it since it's usually in shadow. If you think it might bother you, you might consider the Elite screens. The overall depth from the wall to the front of the monoprice frame is 2 1/8".


----------



## hiperco

Monoprice is currently offering 10% off all screens with code SCREEN13. Limit 10 screens per customer however


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiperco*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/510#post_23019846
> 
> 
> Monoprice is currently offering 10% off all screens with code SCREEN13. Limit 10 screens per customer however



Thanks for sharing this info! But, the model that I'm planning on buying is out of stock..............arrgghhh!


----------



## DL4567




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/510#post_23002500
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> Just one word:
> 
> 
> Impressive!!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing these pics...............man, I'm so close to pull the trigger.............but, I need to make sure there is enough room for the 120" multi-format screen. Do you mind to share with me the actual dimensions of this screen?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



cr136124, sorry I missed this question earlier. I'm a little confused though, are you looking at buying the 120" multi-format screen? Because that's not what I have, and with that your 2.35 movies would be the same size as on your 16x9 screen now.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DL4567*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/510#post_23027972
> 
> 
> cr136124, sorry I missed this question earlier. I'm a little confused though, are you looking at buying the 120" multi-format screen? Because that's not what I have, and with that your 2.35 movies would be the same size as on your 16x9 screen now.



No worries. The reason I'm asking is just to see if I'm able to fit a similar screen like yours in my room. You know..............as a plan B (if for some reason I'm not able to buy the multi-format one).


----------



## kevings

wanted to put up some pics of my recently changed setup. I added an Epson 5020 and went with the monprice multi format 106 inch. I am LOVING my new setup / wanted to share incase it helps anyone else out......


ps - poor quality due to being cell phone pics


----------



## DrZaus

Wow, that is a nice ceiling fan.. where did you get it from? Is that a omnimount glass shelf holding up your projector with a glass shelf?


----------



## kevings

DrZaus,


Thx. Here's a link to the ceiling fan. We actually have the same model in several different rooms of the house.....it's a moden looking fan, but not too modern looking, if you know what I mean.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/202670045?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=ceiling+fan+hampton&storeId=10051&N=5yc1v&R=202670045#.UTt4Y_PTk98 


Also, here's a link to the shelf I purchased to mount the projector on. I'm very pleased with it. Im glad I went with black. A friend of mine has a similar model with clear glass but you can see the dust so easily that he is constantly having to move his projector, clean the shelf , and the put the projector back on. With black the dust is still there of course, but you cant see it when your sitting on the couch/walking around around the room.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001DMJ49C/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 


p.s - my wife and I watched the new total recall last night.....decent movie, but in terms of picture quality....pure eye candy!!!!


----------



## JamesVG81

Nice setup..What projector did you have before the 5020? I'm looking at upgrading from my HD20 to the 5020. Also how big of a difrence do the masking bars make with the 5020? I know the black lvls are really nice on the 5020 why I'm asking.. Thanks


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sir_Q*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/480#post_22982319
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slybarman*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/480#post_22969087
> 
> 
> As I posted earlier in thread, I think it is unlikely they are made BY Grandview, I think it more likely monoprice and Grandview buy from the same supplier in China.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Semantics. Don't think monoprice manufactures anything, just like Apple does not manufacture iphones. I think most people in this thread are referring to a Grandview design, which monoprices likely licensed.
Click to expand...


Doubtful they licensed it from Grandview. More likely it was conceived and manufactured in China then purchased and badged by both retailers.


Sent from my Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk.


----------



## DrZaus

Has anyone truly measured the gain on this screen?


----------



## kevings




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesVG81*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/510#post_23081501
> 
> 
> Nice setup..What projector did you have before the 5020? I'm looking at upgrading from my HD20 to the 5020. Also how big of a difrence do the masking bars make with the 5020? I know the black lvls are really nice on the 5020 why I'm asking.. Thanks



James,


Thank you...compliment appreciated. Before the Epson I had an infocus 777 3 chip DLP. I wanted 1080p though, and color and black levels were acceptable to me, so I pulled the trigger. Im glad I did. I was also able to go to a much larger screen due to the Epson's more versatile throw distance.


Also, I never had any kind of masking before I bought the monoprice screen. The mask make a CONSIDRABLE difference. You are right, black levels are good with the Epson, but with the mask implemented, black levels appear even better.


----------



## JeffKB

Question for anyone who owns the multi format screen - can you mask to aspect ratios wider than 2.35? Is there enough leeway to mask Ben Hur for example?


Thanks!


----------



## blastermaster




> Quote:
> SonyHW50ES and a panamorph cinevista anamorphic screen.. my Kid and wife want the 3D.. just wanted to check before I pull the plug smile.gif



I just finished having some friends over to watch The Hobbit in 3D on my scope/anamorphic lens setup and you seriously won't be disappointed or ever go back to 16:9 - it's phenomenal. Pull the plug, man!


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffKB*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/510#post_23139119
> 
> 
> Question for anyone who owns the multi format screen - can you mask to aspect ratios wider than 2.35? Is there enough leeway to mask Ben Hur for example?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Theoretically, you could add additional clips to catch the masking at different aspects.


Sent from my Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk.


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slybarman*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/510#post_23147730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffKB*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/510#post_23139119
> 
> 
> Question for anyone who owns the multi format screen - can you mask to aspect ratios wider than 2.35? Is there enough leeway to mask Ben Hur for example?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theoretically, you could add additional clips to catch the masking at different aspects. However, there is a limited amount of masking material on the roller.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk.
Click to expand...


Sent from my Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk.


----------



## mach250

I'm looking at the 150" 16:9 screen but I have an issue, the wall I plan on installing it on has two windows that I never use and plan on covering before mounting the screen in front of them. I'm not sure how these things mount but I just saw hiperco's post above and caught a glimpse at a possible plan killer with the way his mounted to the wall. Now the measurements between the windows are about 40" wide by 60" tall.


Will I need to downsize or am I ok? What about the dimensions of the frame for the 150 2.35 screen?


his photos of the mounting bracket
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-pRuKLdOkDLk/UQPqoQ2KtkI/AAAAAAAAAWU/Nn-IamtzC6U/s720/P1260064.JPG 
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-6q1k1_IJc68/UQPqnm5_NSI/AAAAAAAAAWM/18HNzb-Cow0/s720/P1260063.JPG 


the wall I plan on using, back when the builders weren't finished


----------



## socal swagger

i covered my huge picture windo with couple of blackout curtains stapled to wall and bolted on fixed screen. year later all is still good


----------



## mach250




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *socal swagger*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/540#post_23166206
> 
> 
> i covered my huge picture windo with couple of blackout curtains stapled to wall and bolted on fixed screen. year later all is still good



I'm really just wondering how big is the part that goes on the wall


----------



## patrickmunn

I would just mount a 2x4 across the entire wall (use some lag bolts into the studs) and then mount the screen to that. The screen would stand off the wall but you shouldn't notice it looking towards the screen.


----------



## mach250




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patrickmunn*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/540#post_23170171
> 
> 
> I would just mount a 2x4 across the entire wall (use some lag bolts into the studs) and then mount the screen to that. The screen would stand off the wall but you shouldn't notice it looking towards the screen.



so the mount that hiperco's post shows isn't how it normally mounts? or would I attach the black brackets to the 2x4?


----------



## hiperco

My screen is the multiformat version and has a lot of aluminum frame around it to manage the adjustable masking etc. It stands out from the wall at both top and bottom. Some other types are probably more flush mount but I can't comment on those.


----------



## patrickmunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mach250*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/540#post_23175499
> 
> 
> so the mount that hiperco's post shows isn't how it normally mounts? or would I attach the black brackets to the 2x4?



I have the 130" 2.35:1 screen. There is a top and bottom bracket. The brackets are approx. 62" long. So if I were you, I would mount two (top and bottom) 2x4s across the windows and then mount the brackets to the 2x4s.


Also, my screen did not come with the "straps" to mount the brackets the correct distance apart. I had to measure and figure it out on my own.


----------



## GTA Beancounter

I really want to purchase the white 106" multi format screen but monoprice won't ship to Canada, I'm having the same luck with looking for a retailer of the Grandview screen which appears to be identical. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


I did find one ebay seller "commoncoupons" that would ship the 120" screen to Canada but its not what I'm looking for.


Any help you can provide would be really appreciated!


----------



## ZeGhostbear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GTA Beancounter*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/540#post_23448251
> 
> 
> I really want to purchase the white 106" multi format screen but monoprice won't ship to Canada.



I was curious about the Monoprice screens and might recommend them to friends in Canada, so I went over to their website to have a look at the shipping issue. I added the 120" multi-format screen to my cart and received a shipping quote for Canada for $24.74. But when trying to proceed to the checkout there was a notice. Not sure why they could not put this notice a little earlier in the process to reduce frustrations.


Have you considered getting it shipped to the border?


----------



## GTA Beancounter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZeGhostbear*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/540#post_23448608
> 
> 
> I was curious about the Monoprice screens and might recommend them to friends in Canada, so I went over to their website to have a look at the shipping issue. I added the 120" multi-format screen to my cart and received a shipping quote for Canada for $24.74. But when trying to proceed to the checkout there was a notice. Not sure why they could not put this notice a little earlier in the process to reduce frustrations.
> 
> 
> Have you considered getting it shipped to the border?



I had the exact same experience... when I saw the $24.74 I whipped out my credit card so fast my wife would have been impressed










Anyhow, we are looking into getting it shipped to the border as we are very close. The cost for the facility is only about $30, I just need to figure out what if any duties/tax besides our 13% HST would be payable at the border. The other issue is that I'll need to measure my wife's car to see if it will fit. On that note, can anybody who has purchased a 106" version validate that the box is about 9' x 16" x 11"? I would hate to get to the border and find out that the monoprice package dimensions are wrong!


Thanks


----------



## ZeGhostbear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GTA Beancounter*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/540#post_23448956
> 
> 
> Anyhow, we are looking into getting it shipped to the border as we are very close. The cost for the facility is only about $30, I just need to figure out what if any duties/tax besides our 13% HST would be payable at the border.



I regularly import goods from the U.S. into Canada. Most of the time the added cost is equivalent to the HST. I find it worthwhile despite the added hassle. You can save a little money, a lot of money or get access to a product that is simply not available in Canada. If you really needed to know the exact cost you could contact the CBSA by phone.


----------



## utee05

What are the thoughts on the tab-tensioned motorized screens? I was looking at the 106" white fabric one. I am currently looking at the monoprice, visualapex, and elite screen tab tensioned 106" motorized screens for my bonus room setup.


BTW, this screen will be for a Benq w1070 projector.


----------



## utee05

Actually it will probably be an HD25 as that is what I am currently leaning towards. But so far the reviews of the motorized screen seems to be good so any others that may have run into issues please let me know as I am currently looking into getting this screen.


----------



## nickoakdl

How is everyone's masking system holding up? After a while do these things wear down, or work as good as day one?


----------



## mbroder

Still works great !


----------



## gec5741

I'm really thinking of getting a 120 inch multi format screen. Were these easy to put together? Do they work well? How do they look with some dim light inte room? Not sunlight but just having a dim lighting in the back of the room kind of thing?


Looking on their site it seems 120 is the biggest multi format screen they have? I wish they had a 133 inch!


----------



## mbroder

I'm happy with mine. It is very well constructed and looks great but I wouldn't classify it as EASY to put together. It could be easy with well written directions, but they are cryptic at best. There are some good tips for assembly I early in this thread. I suggest a heavy dose of reading.


----------



## Skrill

So I am thinking about getting the 120" Multi-format Monoprice screen. I read about the issues with the instruction book -- and I downloaded the PDF. Boy, I can't make heads or tails out of this thing. I am a decent DIY'er and have all the needed tools. But these instructions make no sense. Does it make sense once the screen is in front of you?


Has anyone done a video or FAQ on how to build this screen?


EDIT: Good lord! The shipping on this thing kills the deal. $165 shipped to VA. Makes the total $865 shipped. Yikes!


----------



## Yonkers

The instructions are pretty weak. But eventually I was able to figure it out. If you can read IKEA instructions in a mirror, upside down then you'll have no problems.


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yonkers*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/540#post_24340175
> 
> 
> The instructions are pretty weak. But eventually I was able to figure it out. If you can read IKEA instructions in a mirror, upside down then you'll have no problems.



I read that you had wave on the screen. Did it ever go away?



Also, I am planning to get the screen with the wall mount. Does anybody know if i could hide the power cord over the top of the case (if there is a a slanted shape) since my power outlet will be on the right side? I am assuming tensioned and non tension have same case.


----------



## Yonkers

No. The wave is still there. Still annoys the heck out of me but it's at the very bottom so it's not usually a distraction. Except I know it's there. This is my first screen so I can't compare to anything else. But I do really love the entire experience. Except the wave.


----------



## Edgar_in_Indy

Any current coupon codes? I just sold my 108" DIY BOC 16:9 screen, and I'm seriously tempted by the 150" 2.35 screen.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Edgar_in_Indy*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/540#post_24356327
> 
> 
> Any current coupon codes? I just sold my 108" DIY BOC 16:9 screen, and I'm seriously tempted by the 150" 2.35 screen.




PDAY14



5% off the entire store on orders up to $1K


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/540#post_24356554
> 
> 
> PDAY14
> 
> 
> 
> 5% off the entire store on orders up to $1K




Does this work on projection screens? I called Monoprice and asked for a price adjustment. I ordered a little past midnight. They say as a one time thing, they will do it


----------



## tractng

Got the 120" tensioned motorized screen and installed last night. I wonder what this could be regarding the electric/motor. I ran a temporary extension cord to an outlet on the left side of my living room. The power worked. After cleaning up the mess in the living room, I ran the same cord over the top of the screen and connected to a different outlet. The screen won't move. I heard a click sound near the left side of the case (controls that side). Tried a few times.


Then I unplugged the cord and reconnected to the original outlet and it worked again. Then I tested with the outlet that didn't work before and it passed the test


----------



## toofast68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/540#post_24365261
> 
> 
> Got the 120" tensioned motorized screen and installed last night. I wonder what this could be regarding the electric/motor. I ran a temporary extension cord to an outlet on the left side of my living room. The power worked. After cleaning up the mess in the living room, I ran the same cord over the top of the screen and connected to a different outlet. The screen won't move. I heard a click sound near the left side of the case (controls that side). Tried a few times.
> 
> 
> Then I unplugged the cord and reconnected to the original outlet and it worked again. Then I tested with the outlet that didn't work before and it passed the test


So without knowing the details of the motor (amp, etc) and your power panel...hard to say.

 

Could be your other outlet had a bunch of load on it and was low on juice the first time and did not have enough power to energize the start up of the motor.  Then perhaps stuff was turned off in your house and then you had enough power again.

 

Most likely the outlet that gave you issues is connected to a big load somewhere...just a guess , but it makes electrical sense.


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toofast68*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/540#post_24365283
> 
> 
> So without knowing the details of the motor (amp, etc) and your power panel...hard to say.
> 
> 
> Could be your other outlet had a bunch of load on it and was low on juice the first time and did not have enough power to energize the start up of the motor.  Then perhaps stuff was turned off in your house and then you had enough power again.
> 
> 
> Most likely the outlet that gave you issues is connected to a big load somewhere...just a guess , but it makes electrical sense.



Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## tractng

I am happy with my screen. I am got the 120" white tensioned tab electric screen. No waves or wrinkles. Yes, the screen smells bad but it is going away.


The gain on the new screen is 1.0 which I noticed my picture got a little darker vs the Carada Criterion (Brilliant white) at 1.4 gain, but the image seemed to have more nicer black color. The projector is an Epson 6500UB with 1700 hours.


On the sides of the screen near the 3 tabs from the bottom, I have some marks. Seems like the marks came from the tabs that are holding the string (when screen is rolled up). I saw a Stewart screen at Best Buys have similar markings. Does anybody notice the same with their monoprice screen.


http://s33.photobucket.com/user/tractng/media/left_zpsc5113472.jpg.html  

http://s33.photobucket.com/user/tractng/media/screen1_zpsc8be5496.jpg.html  


TT.


----------



## simpleHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng*  /t/1315813/new-ranges-of-monoprice-screens-seem-to-be-coming-soon/540#post_24389954
> 
> 
> I am happy with my screen. I am got the 120" white tensioned tab electric screen. No waves or wrinkles. Yes, the screen smells bad but it is going away.
> 
> 
> The gain on the new screen is 1.0 which I noticed my picture got a little darker vs the Carada Criterion (Brilliant white) at 1.4 gain, but the image seemed to have more nicer black color. The projector is an Epson 6500UB with 1700 hours.
> 
> 
> On the sides of the screen near the 3 tabs from the bottom, I have some marks. Seems like the marks came from the tabs that are holding the string (when screen is rolled up). I saw a Stewart screen at Best Buys have similar markings. Does anybody notice the same with their monoprice screen.
> 
> 
> TT.



My family room has high ceiling. So, I need to install the screen on the wall instead of ceiling, extending out about 6" away from the wall using a pair of long L brackets to to keep the screen in front of the TV. Is there a way I can hang the tab-tension screen case using my existing brackets?


----------



## tractng

Yes. Make sure your brackets are strong enough. It weights about 45lbs. The brackets (L shape) that come with the screen have holes for wall and ceiling mount. For your case, you can bold it to your brackets.


----------



## simpleHT

Thanks trackng.


----------



## Skrill

All -- in the hunt for a good budget fixed frame screen. I have narrowed my choices to the Visual Apex 120" fixed frame, or the Monoprice 120" Fixed Frame 16:9 or the multi-format.


I am leaning Monoprice multi-format. Are people pretty happy with the fixed frame MP screens? Any issue with the masking system?


I just wish the shipping was a bit cheaper.


Thanks!


CT


----------



## jeremiewi

Skrill said:


> All -- in the hunt for a good budget fixed frame screen. I have narrowed my choices to the Visual Apex 120" fixed frame, or the Monoprice 120" Fixed Frame 16:9 or the multi-format.
> 
> 
> I am leaning Monoprice multi-format. Are people pretty happy with the fixed frame MP screens? Any issue with the masking system?
> 
> 
> I just wish the shipping was a bit cheaper.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> CT


I have just installed the fixed frame 106" 1.0 gain screen from Monoprice. This is my first projector setup so I can not compare this screen with anything else, but for me the quality is very good. The screen has a 3" black felt boarder that does a very good job absorbing the light and the screen pulls very tight. The install brackets are very high quality. My only complaint so far is that the brackets don't have mounting holes every 16" so you can not mount it directly into your wall studs. You have to use drywall anchors. I will attached pictures later tonight. 

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=108&cp_id=10829&cs_id=1082914&p_id=7955&seq=1&format=2


----------



## akm3

Yonkers said:


> No. The wave is still there. Still annoys the heck out of me but it's at the very bottom so it's not usually a distraction. Except I know it's there. This is my first screen so I can't compare to anything else. But I do really love the entire experience. Except the wave.


Have you tried a hair dryer on the spot to heat it up so it relaxes? That works on some other screen materials/waves, sometimes.


----------



## Solarium

How is the Monoprice Tab-Tensioned screen compare to the Elite Screens Cinetension2? I heard a lot of users complaining that the Cinetension develops waves/ripples/wrinkles after a few years.

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_...d=1082915&p_id=7940&seq=1&format=2#reviewInfo

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001A7Z75A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## prince.nothing

Solarium said:


> How is the Monoprice Tab-Tensioned screen compare to the Elite Screens Cinetension2? I heard a lot of users complaining that the Cinetension develops waves/ripples/wrinkles after a few years.


I'm looking to purchase a 120" tension screen from monoprice. I'd really appreciate any feedback. thanks.


----------

